# Who's catching what on the fly? "Picture Thread!"



## Backwater

Ok, I'll go first and break the ice.

Little snook on a small mullet fly.


----------



## lsunoe

The usual suspect.


----------



## Shiloh

Nice pic from my friend Capt Rich Santos:
BC


----------



## Shiloh

No fish in this pic but Probably one of my favorite pics of all time. The late great Jack Gartside fishing for stripers with Gerald in Boston Habah. Jack was a legendary Boston tier and fly fisherman famous for the iconic Gartside Gurgler 
BC


----------



## Karlee

Not super recent, but I don’t get many photos of fish I catch.


----------



## Backwater

Nice guys! That's what I'm talking about! Regular day-in, day-out fly fishing catches. Of course, if you catch a big one, post that thing up here!


----------



## Backwater

Not today, but recent. Nice jack on the 9wt at sunset! Love to see them busting up the shoreline! 










Poor man's GT!


----------



## Matts

My son....first red on fly and on a fly he tied. Now, to teach him not to lip them like a bass


----------



## Shiloh




----------



## jonrconner

Cape Cod Striper


----------



## bonehead

Little pea from down the street. Good ole Clouser Minnow!


----------



## permitchaser

Caught these this morning at my daughters farm lake. I was fishing for Grassies but none where working so I was blind casting my grasshopper fly with a small ugly shrimp as a dropper. Well I caught a nice bass on the hopper and a blue gill on the dropper at the same time, 2 for 1
I don't live near the ocean so this is what I fish for


----------



## Outearly

Bonehead-

What a beautiful fish!


----------



## Fishshoot

Gotta love the marsh, great weather today we scratched up a couple bulls and some nice slot reds


----------



## Surffshr

Here’s mine from today.


----------



## dbrady784

Caught myself, and then some redfish...


----------



## Pierson

Got my first black drum on fly yesterday.


----------



## crboggs

Spent alot of time chasing juvi poon in late summer for Poonfecta...


----------



## redfish504

dbrady784 said:


> Caught myself, and then some redfish...


Oh no! Nice about the redfish though


----------



## mightyrime

just got back from a great Texas trip. Lots of redfish in the Lower Laguna Madre.


----------



## mightyrime

Also this is what is going on in the local California waters. This caught right before my texas trip.


----------



## Ken T

Taken over the weekend. Upper Delaware River


----------



## Backwater

dbrady784 said:


>


Dude, you may have the makings of a million dollar business venture there (or adventure, either way!)!


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> Spent alot of time chasing juvi poon in late summer for Poonfecta...


South Florida?


----------



## cjshinn1

Stars aligned and finally hooked up on a nice one this past Sunday down in the Glades!


----------



## jamie

https://www.microskiff.com/attachme...8/?temp_hash=c0ce21a8edd984c81c0c90c1081d00ae


----------



## Backwater

cjshinn1 said:


> Stars aligned and finally hooked up on a nice one this past Sunday down in the Glades!
> 
> View attachment 45470
> View attachment 45468


Sweeet!


----------



## Backwater

jamie said:


>


Very nice rainbow Jamie!


----------



## rakeel

My last decent catch


----------



## crboggs

Nice. Cobia on fly is on my bucket list.


----------



## AquariusII




----------



## flatzcrazy

AquariusII said:


> View attachment 45590
> View attachment 45590
> View attachment 45590
> View attachment 45590


Classic pic!


----------



## AquariusII

Oooops...sorry for the duplicates...not sure how i did that.


----------



## Str8-Six

I had to go back three trips for this one since I’ve gotten skunked my past two trips. My budddy and I caught 11 that day. It’s funny how some days they flick off everything you throw at them and others they’ll eat anything in your fly box.


----------



## Bill Payne

He's little, but he counts. Got him on Sunday morning.


----------



## Bill Payne

Sadly no picture, but I was walking the dogs along the Halifax River early the other morning and a school of jack was moving along with me hammering bait. The weather was perfect for a flyrod, but I figured by the time I got the dogs back to the house, got a rod, etc, they'd be long gone. So I just walked along with them for a few blocks and enjoyed the show.

Later on that day I was thinking about that school of fish and it occurred to me that the tide would be roughly the same the next morning, I then checked the weather, and it looked like it was going to cooperate.

So the next morning I pulled on some old sneakers, grabbed an 8wt and headed out on foot, basically in the dark. I walked down to the shoreline until I found a decent entry point and after making plenty of noise to make sure I wasn't going to step on anybody, I waded out about thigh deep, just far enough to get a decent back cast.

I started blind casting with bait flipping and jumping all around me, wondering if i was a complete idiot, when I heard a bust to my right. I looked over, and I could just make out the rough water of the school of jack, and it was headed towards me.

As usual, I panicked. My first cast wrapped flyline around my legs, the rod butt, the drag knob, etc. After cursing a little and sorting everything out, I took a deep breath and delivered a second cast into the school of fish and hooked up immediately.

The fish made several nice runs and I thought it might be foul hooked, but I got him close and got a little mini-jump and another run and decided it might be a decent fish. After a very nice fight, I landed and measured an estimated 20" jack on the rod. Not a huge jack, but I'm not complaining. And what a fun way to catch a fish.

I credit this forum for making me think of throwing a fly at these fish. A few months ago I probably would have thought to go after them, but it definitely would have been from shore with a spinning outfit and a plug. Still fun, but not as much.

So thanks for that, and thanks for reading.


----------



## Backwater

Bill Payne said:


> He's little, but he counts. Got him on Sunday morning.


2 thumbs up for the "Captains for Clean Water" hat!


----------



## Boneheaded

After work rip and dip. Lots of these lil guys, I think it’s going to get cold down here in the glades soon because it seems like the bass are finally coming off the marsh.


----------



## Backwater

AquariusII said:


> Oooops...sorry for the duplicates...not sure how i did that.


You can hit the edit button on your reply and delete those duplicate pics.


----------



## mmccull5




----------



## flatzcrazy

mmccull5 said:


>


Triple tail in the marsh grass?


----------



## AquariusII

Backwater said:


> You can hit the edit button on your reply and delete those duplicate pics.


THXS!


----------



## mmccull5

flatzcrazy said:


> Triple tail in the marsh grass?


The wind pushed us in. Was on crab trap.


----------



## flatzcrazy

mmccull5 said:


> The wind pushed us in. Was on crab trap.


Nice!


----------



## AquariusII




----------



## redjim

Hey Ted

Great post you started!!! This makes 1906, he is a small one but still fun. They are slowing down but some fish still waiting for you!!!


----------



## eightwt

Puffing my chest with this catch! On a Clouser.


----------



## crboggs

redjim said:


> This makes 1906, he is a small one but still fun.


Would love a better pic of that fly.


----------



## redjim

will send a photo soon.


----------



## Backwater

eightwt said:


>


No double, the remaining bucktail on that clouser is what's still showing in the pic! LOL 

If you're careful, they can be good eating if they are properly clean without touching that toxic sack they have.


----------



## redjim

Here you go boggs. Best size for me about 2 1/2"


----------



## crboggs

Looks tasty...spun deer belly and a grizzly hackle feather?


----------



## permitchaser

mmccull5 said:


>


Yum yum


----------



## permitchaser

eightwt said:


> View attachment 45920
> Puffing my chest with this catch! On a Clouser.


Never caught a puffer on fly but caught lots in Oak Island NC on the beach on bait
great catch to add to your fly caught list


----------



## Flylikebrian

caught a unicorn on the trail a while back


----------



## Backwater

redjim said:


> Here you go boggs. Best size for me about 2 1/2"


Basically a little gray headed mullet / muddler minnow pattern. Nice and simple!


----------



## redjim

Yes, Ted it will get the job done. CRboggs, yes believe it has two hackles. Buddy of mine made it,.... These little muddlers work better for me than a small popper. I think they promote a more realistic presentation to the tarpon.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Retention pond fish caught 4 on the 4 weight.


----------



## bonehead

Nice red a while back


----------



## bjtripp83




----------



## Smackdaddy53

bjtripp83 said:


> View attachment 46498


What’s the clip for?


----------



## bjtripp83

On my bucket hat. When I remove hat and hang on my back I clip the line to my shirt so line doesnt choke me.


----------



## redjim

Found a couple of these very early this AM deep inside some mangrove pockets. Thankfully they all swam away stong.


----------



## timogleason

From last couple of days - got a bunch snook and mangrove snappers as well.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


>


Oooo.... Pig!!!


----------



## BGBrown311

Summer Flounder (Fluke)in about 18" of water. This was on some flats up on Long Island in NY.


----------



## Steve_Mevers




----------



## bonehead

Seems like you guys liked the peacock... here’s another.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Tim from Co with his first snook on fly and countless juvenile tarpon after that.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Got tired of missing the water so I drug the boat to work last night and fished today. It was a long 25 hrs of being awake but worth it to get some salt in my life again. 

A few fly swap flies and some hand rolls got the job done.


----------



## redjim

Got lucky this past week and found a bunch of them on glass minnows. So, I matched the hatch as well as I could and things went good.


----------



## timogleason

Here was a first for me the other day....Off a mangrove shoreline casting for snook. Inhaled a 4" Back and purple snook fly at dawn


----------



## Backwater

timogleason said:


> Here was a first for me the other day....Off a mangrove shoreline casting for snook. Inhaled a 4" Back and purple snook fly at dawn
> View attachment 48204


Tim, in the late fall and early spring, if you find some rip-rap rock shoreline near some bridges near passes and the edge of flats near those points, and use heavier clousers, you can get them between 1 to 5 lbs on fly. Where there is one, there is usually many more. They are a hoot on fly and can really pull hard for little guys.


----------



## Megalops

redjim said:


> Got lucky this past week and found a bunch of them on glass minnows. So, I matched the hatch as well as I could and things went good.


Redjim, that is the best glass minnow fly I have ever seen. How did you tie that?


----------



## Net 30

redjim said:


> Got lucky this past week and found a bunch of them on glass minnows. So, I matched the hatch as well as I could and things went good.


Man I got to tell ya - that glass minnow would bring a tear to the eyes and a big smile from Bobby Popovics!


----------



## skinny_waters

Not super recent but I can't resist posting. My first tarpon on fly caught with not only a fly tied by myself, but also my own pattern. I think my heart stopped when I watched her roll and engulf my fly. Also don't mind the hair, I lost my hat


----------



## redjim

Skinnywater, that is one heck of a first tarpon right there. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## redjim

Thanks Net 30 and Megaflops! I did not tie that fly, buddy of mine that moved from the area did. It looks like just two parts, 1st appears to some type of fish skull eyes or mask, (?) then with some type of synthetic for the tail.

I have had to ditch those nice looking bugs this weekend due to poor hook ups. As you can tell the hook does not have much of gap and the shank is to thick to drive into those hard bony mouths of the tarpon that I chase. I have a couple others that are working much better. Will post photos later to see what you think.


Mullet run going hard right now in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Backwater

Megalops said:


> Redjim, that is the best glass minnow fly I have ever seen. How did you tie that?


They make those in a foil there you 1st tie on the main body, then this head/body foil with the eyes and gills goes over the the whole fly and glued into place. Then you add some UV glue over the whole head and body and cure it. It's for making surf candy/ sand eels for striped bass.


----------



## FlyBy

This:
https://www.feather-craft.com/bob-popovic-s-fleye-foils-bay-anchovie


----------



## Megalops

Thanks for link Flyby!


----------



## Rookiemistake

Little red on the blue crab


----------



## steele61487

Mosquito lagoon


----------



## Scrather

Coastal Cutthroat, Puget Sound.


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> They make those in a foil there you 1st tie on the main body, then this head/body foil with the eyes and gills goes over the the whole fly and glued into place. Then you add some UV glue over the whole head and body and cure it. It's for making surf candy/ sand eels for striped bass.


You need to show us this, your discription did not register with me. Where do you get foil and what do you put it on


----------



## kbanashek




----------



## Backwater

FlyBy said:


> This:
> https://www.feather-craft.com/bob-popovic-s-fleye-foils-bay-anchovie


That's it! Thanks FlyBy!


----------



## skinny_waters

These are from the Charlotte harbor area today. Sunny skies, clear water, and a slicked out bay made spotting these guys extra easy. Had a nice surprise and landed my first flounder on fly as well.


----------



## Jred

Spotless Tx redfish.


----------



## timogleason

Been all bout the jacks the last few days. Even broke out the 10 wt to try to cast big poppers more easily. Was still a mess but got a few today.


----------



## grovesnatcher

timogleason said:


> Been all bout the jacks the last few days. Even broke out the 10 wt to try to cast big poppers more easily. Was still a mess but got a few today.
> 
> View attachment 48982


Beautiful picture


----------



## grovesnatcher

Caught my first red on fly, it was a shrimp made out of coyotes hair up in the Mosquito Lagoon. The fish was tailing so I was lucky a friend poled me for a change and he was patient with my new to casting fly skills. I was shaking afterwards like a little kid on Christmas


----------



## sjrobin

skinny_waters said:


> Not super recent but I can't resist posting. My first tarpon on fly caught with not only a fly tied by myself, but also my own pattern. I think my heart stopped when I watched her roll and engulf my fly. Also don't mind the hair, I lost my hat lol.


Great work! Sun rise or set?


----------



## skinny_waters

sjrobin said:


> Great work! Sun rise or set?


Sunrise. Found a point where they would always come cruising by no matter the weather/tide/temperature etc. They would push wakes up along the shoreline, cruise around for a bit and then disappear about 90 minutes later at the same time everyday. Never failed to get me out of bed at 4 AM for 3 weeks.


----------



## timogleason

More jax - they went crazy today. Here is a few.


----------



## Str8-Six




----------



## permitchaser

timogleason said:


> More jax - they went crazy today. Here is a few.
> View attachment 49206
> View attachment 49208
> View attachment 49210


I can only imagine how much fun it would be to catch Jacks on fly
Great photography


----------



## acesover

At Miami Garcia fishing for bluegill with the 5wt.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Backwater said:


> Tim, in the late fall and early spring, if you find some rip-rap rock shoreline near some bridges near passes and the edge of flats near those points, and use heavier clousers, you can get them between 1 to 5 lbs on fly. Where there is one, there is usually many more. They are a hoot on fly and can really pull hard for little guys.


Years ago a guide friend of mine took out some anglers and they caught grouper in 6’ of water on fly and set a few IGFA records. I showed him that spot and we caught 10 keeper gag grouper there in one day.


----------



## Backwater

Steve_Mevers said:


> Years ago a guide friend of mine took out some anglers and they caught grouper in 6’ of water on fly and set a few IGFA records. I showed him that spot and we caught 10 keeper gag grouper there in one day.


Wow nice! Let's go! 

I have a spot where we catch a keeper gag on fly while dock light snook fishing, every once in a blue moon. They will spank you if you are not paying attention and man can they pull hard!


----------



## Boykintom

Here's a nice largemouth on a bream size wooly worm. That's Buddy the fishing dog watching closely.


----------



## timogleason

permitchaser said:


> I can only imagine how much fun it would be to catch Jacks on fly
> Great photography


Only thing that really pulls you into the backing where I live. Yes they are really fun catching in shallow water as all they can do is swim away from the boat. No lifting...


----------



## Scrather

Just because no one has posted a Striper yet. It was 27 degrees this morning, rode through a thin skim of ice on the way out of the canal this morning. It was cool watching a whale eating the sand eels this guy was chasing.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Backwater said:


> Wow nice! Let's go!
> 
> I have a spot where we catch a keeper gag on fly while dock light snook fishing, every once in a blue moon. They will spank you if you are not paying attention and man can they pull hard!


Just to clarify, the 10 grouper we caught were not on Fly! I am afraid that Hurricane Charlie in 04 scattered most of the debri that we use to fish. The day they caught them on fly, the guide chummed them up with shiners, and then the anglers casted a fly into the frenzy. Not exactly a purist approach...lol


----------



## eightwt

Steve_Mevers said:


> Not exactly a purist approach...lol


Hey, whatever works. Chumming I think is very acceptable for those species that are deep living critters.


----------



## Backwater

eightwt said:


> Hey, whatever works. Chumming I think is very acceptable for those species that are deep living critters.


yeah but I have mixed feelings about it. I definitely feel a whole lot better if there was no chumming involved. The ones I've caught on fly didn't require chumming, but they were in shallow enough water.

That being said, if I were out on a boat with buddies that were regular fishing and they were chumming and brought fish up top that way, before I'd flick a live bait out to them, I'd grab a fly rod and see if I could hook em on a fly before I'd pick up a spinning rod (if possible).


----------



## mightyrime

great 3 day everglade trip.. got many snook, a few baby tarpon, and 1 tarpon at about 120lb! Sadly did not get many good photos of the big fish as it came as quite a surprise and we wanted to release quickly as it was sharky where i caught it.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

eightwt said:


> Hey, whatever works. Chumming I think is very acceptable for those species that are deep living critters.


6' of water!! Winter time the gags move in real shallow.


----------



## eightwt

Steve_Mevers said:


> 6' of water!! Winter time the gags move in real sha6llow.


Didn't know that. Good to learn.


----------



## crboggs

Do assists count?


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Hooked and landed this 51" Cuda on a 9" needle fly pattern and 9wt rod. Such a blast!


----------



## Backwater

VB Fly Fisher said:


> !


WHOA!!! What a stud!!! Those fish have tremendous power! They are incredible to fight! Great job!


----------



## brokeoff

One of my first few bones this weekend:


----------



## wtgoon

Fat Bulls in Louisiana


----------



## redjim

wtgoon said:


> Fat Bulls in Louisiana
> View attachment 50824


Goon, I bet that was fun!!!


----------



## Backwater

wtgoon said:


>


Monster red on fly!


----------



## wtgoon

redjim said:


> Goon, I bet that was fun!!!


He was 1 of 3. It was one of the coolest fights I have ever had. The rod came apart while hooked up and we were fending off dolphins most of the fight!!


----------



## jonrconner

First and only poon landed, Holbox, MX a week ago, definitely a high point!
JC


----------



## Backwater

Ken T took me out the other day on a cooler morning (I'm layered up). Most of the fish weren't playing in the a.m., but Ken found this school of jacks blitzing the mangrove shoreline. I grabbed his TFO Mangrove, with this yellow trick fly he tied up (olive back/yellow bellied baitfish pattern) and the jacks when nuts over it! I think I ended up catching 4 smaller snook on some olive shrimpy looking fly I tied up.


----------



## Cronced

Hit the water early this morning. Picked up half a dozen or so snook just like the one pictured on my gurgle shrimp. Then I was treated to a pretty sunrise on my way back to the dock.


----------



## timogleason

Proud of this fish. Tied the fly, poled onto this tailer, made the cast, set the hook and landed the fish by myself. Most special fish in a while.


----------



## Pbertell

Hey Cronced, great way to start your day!!
Tim O, the Best fish are done on your own! Props!!


----------



## Backwater

timogleason said:


> Proud of this fish. Tied the fly, poled onto this tailer, made the cast, set the hook and landed the fish by myself. Most special fish in a while.
> 
> View attachment 51482


Great pic Tim! Love it when a plans comes together! Nice job!


----------



## redjim

Got out yesterday and still found some nice size trout chasing whats left of this years mullet run.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Doublehaul

redjim said:


> Got out yesterday and still found some nice size trout chasing whats left of this years mullet run.
> 
> Happy holidays!


NICE job Red. help me out with that fly please.


----------



## SC Bill

Doublehaul said:


> NICE job Red. help me out with that fly please.


Not sure what RedJim used...but looks like a simple crab fly.

Simple tan crab fly.


----------



## redjim

Guys these trout are on medium size mullet so I am feeding them a 5" fly. Seems to be working good just wish I could throw it better with my 6.


----------



## Tailer

redjim said:


> Guys these trout are on medium size mullet so I am feeding them a 5" fly. Seems to be working good just wish I could throw it better with my 6.


I just built an Epic 686 for exactly that reason! Cortland Guide WF6F and a nice open loop and I can throw the big deer hair flies I love at snook all winter without having to resort to a #10.

Beautiful fish and flies by the way.

Edit: first fish on the 686 from last weekend...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Backyard bass in my pond. And one of four jacks from the glades lass month.


----------



## redjim

Tailer sounds interesting. I have NO problem with nice wide open loops, throw them all the time whether I want to or not.

Please, tell more about the Epic. Nice photo BTW!!!


----------



## Doublehaul

redjim said:


> Guys these trout are on medium size mullet so I am feeding them a 5" fly. Seems to be working good just wish I could throw it better with my 6.


looks like a variant of Dahlberg diver-clipped deer hair head and BT tail ??
Very nice looking fly , great action I'll bet.
Thanks for Pic


----------



## Rookiemistake

Lagoon red


----------



## Tailer

redjim said:


> Tailer sounds interesting. I have NO problem with nice wide open loops, throw them all the time whether I want to or not.
> 
> Please, tell more about the Epic. Nice photo BTW!!!


https://swiftflyfishing.com/collect...-fly-rods/products/epic-686-fastglass-fly-rod

I built my own from one of their kits. Nice and easy and I'm a rod building novice. The final product is an absolute cannon. I changed up a few of the components from their kit to suit my use and I'm very happy with it. I can't wait to give it a real workout this winter.


----------



## redjim

Thanks Tailer!!! Might give it a try


----------



## timogleason

Caught this in my trolling motor fishing dock lights in the wind. Wind blew flyline off the boat and I wasn't aware in the dark. This is 8 feet of flyline I pulled out from behind my prop. Wasn't my proudest moment...


----------



## DaveB

Mid November Rhode Island Pickerel on a popper.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Golden ghost lol


----------



## ZaneD

Enjoying the clean water in the Lagoon lately, here's one from yesterday 12/26 about 28" or so.


----------



## pete_paschall

Consecutive casts today...


----------



## Outearly

Pete-

That speck is gorgeous. I know they’re the same fish all year, but those winter time specks just seem so bright-

Thanks for posting-


----------



## timogleason

Another weird one. Mangos took over my favorite snook light.


----------



## pete_paschall

Got my eye on you...


----------



## Drifter

pete_paschall said:


> Got my eye on you...
> View attachment 54292


Dang you must know what your doin! Are you catching all these deeper?


----------



## Drifter

Someones missing their spot!


----------



## Drifter




----------



## Cronced

Another snook on the gurgle shrimp, and I am loving this old Cortland rod!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Wrapped up 2018 with a few of my favorite fish this morning.


----------



## pete_paschall

Drifter said:


> Dang you must know what your doin! Are you catching all these deeper?


No - it is super skinny. In fact, I was wading because I couldn't get my skiff back to where the fish were. Floating line and unweighted fly.


----------



## Cronced

Got my first snook of the new year early this morning. 2019 is off to a good start!


----------



## Mike Geer

102AB910-7A08-4C2C-B075-96C773A9C126




__
Mike Geer


__
Jan 2, 2019




28 lbs on 4 lbs


----------



## Stevie

Very grateful for lifetime permit #13 today. Started chasing permit in 1997. Took until 2016 for my first. 11 have been with the guide, Tarántula.


----------



## Backwater

Totally awesome fish Stevie! Well done!


----------



## Pbertell

Sweeet!!! Pretty fish!!!


----------



## eightwt

Nice. Mexico?


----------



## Stevie

eightwt said:


> Nice. Mexico?


Yes, Ascension Bay


----------



## jonrconner

Congrats, it’s a beauty!
JC


----------



## Thefishingchef

On the 5 wt


----------



## paulrad

Stevie said:


> Started chasing permit in 1997. Took until 2016 for my first.


Wow! Nice dedication. Way to persist! That first one must have been very rewarding.


----------



## Stevie

paulrad said:


> Wow! Nice dedication. Way to persist! That first one must have been very rewarding.


@paulrad The first one was about the size of #13 from the photo (18-20lbs). That day we were able to go back and catch a 2nd 12 lber from the same school within 10 minutes of that 1st one... then the guide, Tarántula, made me catch two 1 lb bonefish from a mud— certainly anticlimactic at that point... we went on to a tarpon spot and jumped 1 tarpon and got another to leader... yes, that was an exciting day, and really sparked my fever for permit.... I also learned not to be a snob about catching mudding bonefish while in Mexico.


----------



## crboggs

"Tunneled" my way into a nice little back water on a negative low today, staked out, and put on the wading shoes looking for the first fish of 2019...










As soon as the tide started coming in, so did the redfish...










Went for the release shot instead of the hero shot since my feet were already wet...*lol*


----------



## crboggs

Saw on fly.../thread


----------



## K3anderson

crboggs said:


> Saw on fly.../thread


Ok, Moved.


----------



## Mike Geer

1CC31293-E994-4875-94C5-9D4B71AE2993




__
Mike Geer


__
Jan 9, 2019




A Typical Texas Red caught on a 5wt with 4 lbs. tippet






A typical Texas Red caught on a 5 wt with 4 lbs tippet.
Not bad for January 8th.

Mike


----------



## Backwater

I basically did the same thing as crboggs (up above) on Saturday during the Redfly tourney. Put my wading booties on and eased into an estuary area on a very low tide. Waded to a spot near the grassy shore where I figured I'd see a red or two coming in with the tide. But these little guys grabbed every redfish fly I could throw out there. Was throwing an 8wt with an oversized reel (guess I was hoping for a big red). All were about 17-20" with some ladyfish and jacks thrown in there. I lost a red but these little guys definitely kept me busy.








I figured I'd document at least all the snook (12 total) and a few of the small jacks and ladies. Yes, I robbed the nursery! But it was all in good fun, tho very windy. And the money went to a good cause.


----------



## lsunoe

Managed to get a ditch donkey on a fly from @rakeel in the Sheepy Swap


----------



## DaveB

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## Backwater

lsunoe said:


> Managed to get a ditch donkey on a fly from @rakeel in the Sheepy Swap


THERE it is!


----------



## rakeel

lsunoe said:


> Managed to get a ditch donkey on a fly from @rakeel in the Sheepy Swap
> 
> View attachment 58174


Yeeyee! Never thought of trying that one on carp


----------



## lsunoe

I think it was one of the extra one's you sent me. The small ones under your swap fly.


----------



## Mike Geer

I have been able to fish about 3 days this January. This video shows the importance of the follow up shot.

Mike


----------



## Backwater

Nice! Wish our reds were like that!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Backwater said:


> Nice! Wish our reds were like that!


Agreed your not getting that close to a redfish down South unless your wading. I am always envious of the flood tide guys getting so close to the fish without spooking them.


----------



## Mike Geer

We usually are not able to get that close, but the water I fish has been churned up by a million ducks and black drum. In addition, as you see, the day was full clouds so we could only see fish if they tailed or within about 40-50 feet. In this dirty water many times we are only seeing pushes instead of the fish. The perspective is a bit weird, but the first cast was over 50 and the last backhand cast was about 25-30. In the areas we fish the wind has more to do with the tidal changes then the actual tide; tide is usually 1-2 inches, but I have seen the wind move 6 inches of water out or in. The big fish are very tough in clear shallow water; the first casts are usually long, over 80 feet.

Mike


----------



## Mangrove Mike

Been catching lots of snook this size hope the cold doesn’t run them off!


----------



## rakeel

lsunoe said:


> I think it was one of the extra one's you sent me. The small ones under your swap fly.


Nice. Yeah that pattern is called a Brass hawk. It's the brain child of Danny Scarborough who guides carp trips in the Houston area.


----------



## Asher Covillon

Haven’t had a chance to wet a line since October from being so busy and haven’t fished the salt since early 2018z Headed back to Andros and Cat island in March. These were my last catches of 2018. First pic of the musky was the last fish I caught on my last cast while at the boat ramp wrapping up the day. Moved the fish got it to eat on a figure 8 and lost it, casted again and landed it! Hooked 4 moved several others and landed 3 in 2 days with some monster pike in between. Caught plenty of nice fall great lakes steelhead and my favorite - sightfishing for monster great lakes carp on glass rods. Gotta stay sharp out here in the midwest for signtfishing! Currently 30 degrees below zero with snowstorms out here in the midwest! Cheers and tight lines everyone!


----------



## cjshinn1

Got a nice snook this past Saturday on my brand new Tibor Everglades (bought it the day before at Ole Florida Fly Shop)...always nice when everything works out!


----------



## crboggs

Couple of nice snook there...tight work guys!


----------



## Stevie

I’m encouraged to hear good fishing reports in FL after all the fish kills. Don’t let up on the H2O quality war.


----------



## Craig Pablo

40" northern pike on a fly. My largest to date.


----------



## Fishshoot

Broomtail wrasse


----------



## Fishshoot




----------



## eightwt




----------



## Mangrove Mike

Xcalak...great fishery!


----------



## Scott Kor

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


Fresh water striper on White and silver crease fly. The best part was the sound it made sucking in the fly. Sort of a cross between a hiss and a pop.


----------



## Scott Kor

cjshinn1 said:


> Stars aligned and finally hooked up on a nice one this past Sunday down in the Glades!
> 
> View attachment 45470
> View attachment 45468


So jealous!


----------



## eightwt

Scott Kor said:


> Fresh water striper


Nice. Lake Lankier. I give up, stupid spell thingy.


----------



## sidelock




----------



## sidelock

Dinner.


----------



## EvanHammer

Fishshoot said:


> View attachment 60346


Where y'at?


----------



## sidelock

The Abacos


----------



## Fishshoot

Oman. Epic trip! Our group caught over 200 fish, 27 species all on the fly! I haven’t gotten picture yet but I was only one to get a GT on the fly, it was smaller about 6-7 kilos but still a GT on fly.


----------



## Fishshoot




----------



## crboggs




----------



## Scott Kor

crboggs said:


>


Great snook pic!


----------



## Scott Kor

sidelock said:


> View attachment 61408


That's a helluva fight on fly.


----------



## Ken T

My client with one of 3 Sheep sight fished yesterday.


----------



## crboggs

Scott Kor said:


> Great snook pic!


Thanks. I'm trying to take more release pics than hero pics this year.

He wasn't huge, but he was pretty. *lol*


----------



## Chanan Chansrisuriyawong

Last year PB for stripers and some poons hoping a repeat


----------



## Fly Dude

Beauty is just a filet away.


----------



## Net 30

Chanan Chansrisuriyawong said:


> Last year PB for stripers and some poons hoping a repeat
> View attachment 61568
> View attachment 61570
> View attachment 61572
> View attachment 61576
> View attachment 61578


Man - those Bass are cows! Nicely done.


----------



## AquariusII




----------



## eightwt




----------



## eightwt

AquariusII said:


> View attachment 61660
> View attachment 61660


That looks like a lunker!


----------



## Scott Kor

crboggs said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to take more release pics than hero pics this year.
> 
> He wasn't huge, but he was pretty. *lol*


Exactly. I'm (mostly) past the big fish mentality. They are definitely thrilling to fight but the grab and the ability to admire them once caught is what makes me happy. The shot you took was cool.


----------



## duppyzafari

Huge Cuda on a Huge Fly. 

3/0 Gamakatsu SC16 Circle Fly Hook. Tremendous fun.


----------



## sidelock




----------



## 6oclocktailer

Way back in November, but he was a good one. Praying for good weather and free time to align again!


----------



## Backwater

6oclocktailer said:


> View attachment 64274


Nice fat red on fly! Nice Gheenoe BTW.


----------



## Backwater

duppyzafari said:


> View attachment 63452
> 
> Huge Cuda on a Huge Fly.
> 
> 3/0 Gamakatsu SC16 Circle Fly Hook. Tremendous fun.


I have a lot of respect for those big cudas. Most people have no idea how much power those fish have until they have hooked into a few of them.


----------



## FlyBy

duppyzafari said:


> View attachment 63452
> 
> Huge Cuda on a Huge Fly.
> 
> 3/0 Gamakatsu SC16 Circle Fly Hook. Tremendous fun.


One of my favorites. Fast and aerial.


----------



## sidelock

The most under rated and overlooked fish.


----------



## 6oclocktailer

Backwater said:


> Nice fat red on fly! Nice Gheenoe BTW.


Thanks! I love that thing. It's my buddy's and is for sale if you're interested!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Juvy cudas are a ton of fun on light tackle as well. Plentiful in the mangroves of PR when I was a kid and always willing to eat.


----------



## Backwater

6oclocktailer said:


> Thanks! I love that thing. It's my buddy's and is for sale if you're interested!


I don't need one, but he should keep it anyways and still get something else, or he'll regret not having it down the road.


----------



## duppyzafari

Backwater said:


> I have a lot of respect for those big cudas. Most people have no idea how much power those fish have until they have hooked into a few of them.


I've caught cuda out on Deep Sea trips, but always on a rod thicker than a pool cue and a reel the size of a deck winch. Not a ton of "Sport" to it, imho. The big cuda, above, was on a 12 weight and was incredibly sporty. Another guy on the boat caught an Amberjack AND an African Pompano while I was stuck on the other side of the boat trying to bring in the cuda. Wild times. What a marvelous fish.


----------



## mightyrime

Some night bassn in california.


----------



## BK922

Couple weeks back, 30th birthday trip to somewhere warm.


----------



## Drifter

Only took me like 30 days to find a tarpon!


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## mightyrime

Had a great Orlando Bass day. Went down Shingle creek in a canoe and got a personal best LMB on a popper. I lost one that was even bigger that stung a bit. Great trip on the advice on other forum







members.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Caught a few spotted bass today on a 4wt Eagle Claw fiberglass rod. Super fun!


----------



## cjshinn1

Got a nice/rare red on the fly in Stuart, FL this past Saturday as the sun was coming up


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## 7WT




----------



## J-Dad

One striper and a couple of spots on rainy Lanier this morning.


----------



## numbskull

Caicos


----------



## Skram

J-Dad said:


> One striper and a couple of spots on rainy Lanier this morning.
> View attachment 65392
> View attachment 65394


Nice! I have an uncle that lives on Lanier. Been wanting to make it up there with the skiff. What time of year is the best for Stripers? Looking more for numbers of fish rather than trophies.


----------



## J-Dad

Skram said:


> Nice! I have an uncle that lives on Lanier. Been wanting to make it up there with the skiff. What time of year is the best for Stripers? Looking more for numbers of fish rather than trophies.


Late fall through early Spring is when they get shallow. Here's a pretty good article on it. And I'd key on the creeks and coves from the mid to northern portions of the lake.

http://www.byrdultrafly.com/lanstripb.htm


----------



## fishnpreacher

Now is the time to be hitting the sodium free stripers. The fish are feeding heavy on 2" shad. I'll be fishing in a tournament on Lanier this weekend. Looking forward to fishing some new water.

www.southernstriperopen.com


----------



## KeithO

Guess I’ll jump on the Lanier bandwagon as well (though this is an older pic). I’ll be fishing the tourney this weekend too.


----------



## fishnpreacher

KeithO said:


> Guess I’ll jump on the Lanier bandwagon as well (though this is an older pic). I’ll be fishing the tourney this weekend too.


Showoff!


----------



## Backwater

KeithO said:


> Guess I’ll jump on the Lanier bandwagon as well (though this is an older pic). I’ll be fishing the tourney this weekend too.


Wow!


----------



## Outearly

So, IRL, what is that fish with the beautiful red markings?


----------



## tailwalk

Ran three of these guys over coming out of a mangrove tunnel. They distracted me from the 10'+ gator that then proceeded to escape our presence by bolting underneath the canoe... anyway, got my smallest tarpon yet


----------



## Backwater

Outearly said:


> So, IRL, what is that fish with the beautiful red markings?


Oscars.


----------



## Skram

J-Dad said:


> Late fall through early Spring is when they get shallow. Here's a pretty good article on it. And I'd key on the creeks and coves from the mid to northern portions of the lake.
> 
> http://www.byrdultrafly.com/lanstripb.htm


Great info! Thank you


----------



## LowTideFly

Biscayne Bones


----------



## permitchaser

J-Dad said:


> One striper and a couple of spots on rainy Lanier this morning.
> View attachment 65392
> View attachment 65394


Don't see many flats boats on Lanier


----------



## J-Dad

permitchaser said:


> Don't see many flats boats on Lanier


Not a lot - but I talked to a guy in a nice lapstrake Hewes Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## fishnpreacher

I saw one on Lake Russell a week or so ago. I wish I had taken a picture. Its odd looking to see bass boats by the hundreds, and then here comes a flats skiff with a poling platform.


----------



## Clayton

First sightcasted flounder.


----------



## BarHopper

Huge reds on the Gulf Coast barrier islands last weekend!


----------



## crboggs

Reds were scarce in our area today, but these guys are fun to pull on...


----------



## sidelock

Wild brown.


----------



## Karlee

First sheepshead on fly today.


----------



## Griffinz33

First red ever on the fly. sight fished


----------



## Stormy Monday

Last Sunday. Going through withdrawl already...


----------



## Outearly

Griffinz33-

Congrats-

Off a paddle board?


----------



## Griffinz33

Outearly said:


> Griffinz33-
> 
> Congrats-
> 
> Off a paddle board?


Yup. I have an l2fish but I had an hour to fish so I took out my race board (Faster and less stable)


----------



## Outearly

Man, I've been trying for a while off my paddle board. I'm no spring chicken, they're all unstable to me. I've had a couple of good shots, but no takers. Took me a while to get paddle and line management figured out.

Good job!


----------



## Griffinz33

Outearly said:


> Man, I've been trying for a while off my paddle board. I'm no spring chicken, they're all unstable to me. I've had a couple of good shots, but no takers. Took me a while to get paddle and line management figured out.
> 
> Good job!


Still don't have the line management figured out haha. I have been trying for 2 years to get a red on the fly.


----------



## Cronced

Fly fishing off a paddleboard is no small feat! Congrats on the red!


----------



## crboggs

Another assist today ... love it when you call the fish, your partner makes the shot, and you get to call the play by play as it all unfolds in front of you ...


----------



## LowTideFly

Nice Bone 4/7/19 at Sunrise


----------



## sidelock

It won't be long now.


----------



## mightyrime

sidelock said:


> View attachment 68584
> View attachment 68570
> View attachment 68574
> View attachment 68576
> It won't be long now.
> View attachment 68568



dude where are those smallies from!


----------



## sidelock

mightyrime said:


> dude where are those smallies from!


Lake Erie and Georgian Bay in Lake Huron.


----------



## TDC1626

I played guide for my friend’s niece a week ago and this was the first fish she caught...


----------



## Scrather

Connetquot River on a streamer today.


----------



## Gervais

Ta-da!


----------



## Cronced

sidelock said:


> View attachment 68584
> View attachment 68570
> View attachment 68574
> View attachment 68576
> It won't be long now.
> View attachment 68568


Man I miss catching smallies. Nice fish!


----------



## Skram

Got on the Reds thick last night. Lots of double ups and insane eats where they were fighting over it. Think they would've eaten anything you threw at them. Landed 11 total. Too much fun.


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair

Giving the 8 weight a work out. This big boy couldn't refuse the redfish crack!


----------



## derf1865

Skram said:


> Got on the Reds thick last night. Lots of double ups and insane eats where they were fighting over it. Think they would've eaten anything you threw at them. Landed 11 total. Too much fun.


Awesome.

Too bad that Collins guy in the green jacket is a huge nerd; so is the guy who owns that greasy rig.


----------



## LowTideFly

Nothing beats Bonefish off the Beach! Change my mind


----------



## Jred

Some Texas red snapper on a size 4 EP baitfish.


----------



## Backwater

Jred said:


> View attachment 69534
> View attachment 69536
> Some Texas red snapper on a size 4 EP baitfish.


Dang son, how'ju do dat?


----------



## Jred

Backwater said:


> Dang son, how'ju do dat?


There are so many here. You can roll up to a spot and they’ll come to the surface to check out the boat. They know it’s feeding time


----------



## ifsteve

Just a little one but as they say a GT is a GT!


----------



## SaltyNShallow

A buddy of mine and I got a chance to fish with Capt. Ben Alderman out of South Carolina this past weekend. Best guide ive ever had the privlege to fish with. Plenty of fish with lockjaw and tough conditions but we managed to fool a few. Here's my first SC red on my own tie


----------



## crboggs

Pushed my partner onto this 31.5" red and then added a 21" snook myself during the SWC Classic today. Should have had a pic of a high 20s snook but it made short work of my 16# redfish leader earlier in the day...


----------



## BarHopper

LowTideFly said:


> Nothing beats Bonefish off the Beach! Change my mind


S...…..weet! Where ya' at???


----------



## Elusive Porpi

Big Ugly in Cocodrie, La Saturday


----------



## LowTideFly

BarHopper said:


> S...…..weet! Where ya' at???


Miami


----------



## Backwater

Elusive Porpi said:


> Big Ugly in Cocodrie, La Saturday


Giant!


----------



## Skram

Put a couple serious bends in the 8wt this week. My first Jack on fly and my biggest red on fly. Fishing is on fire right now.


----------



## Backwater

Both awesome catches on fly!


----------



## Sardina

Had a great day of fishing with Capt. Greg Moon a couple of weeks ago while in Louisiana on business.


----------



## Outearly

Spot free Galveston red from this morning. Water was low, fish were crawling. So cool.




  








2B4B25B3-3808-484C-A2D3-18A04683F212




__
Outearly


__
Apr 27, 2019


----------



## Outearly

Obviously don’t have the picture thing down...


----------



## wardicus

Worked hard for few of these


----------



## permitchaser

ifsteve said:


> Just a little one but as they say a GT is a GT![/Q
> Damn right, nice GT on fly


----------



## reallyshallow




----------



## paulrad

Well you guys might have your puny 60 lb reds and black drum, and your tarpon glamor shots, but I have something that steps it up a notch. So....don't feel bad....try not feel inadequate.

Behold! The stingray!


----------



## EdK13

paulrad said:


> Well you guys might have your puny 60 lb reds and black drum, and your tarpon glamor shots, but I have something that steps it up a notch. So....don't feel bad....try not feel inadequate.
> 
> Behold! The stingray!


----------



## eightwt

paulrad said:


> Behold! The stingray!


Foul hooked one last week on my 7wt, a first for me. Pulled pretty hard.


----------



## numbskull

A puny fish but the first of a new season after a long dreary winter always brings a big smile.


----------



## LowTideFly

27” Bone


----------



## silverg hog

weldon stripers are on go right now





  








IMG_3448




__
silverg hog


__
Apr 29, 2019


----------



## Cronced

The fish were chewing this morning in Jupiter. I don't know how many fish I caught but it was almost every cast for 2 hours. Call it an embarrassment of riches. I eventually just left to go find something else to do. Mostly jacks but also ladyfish, a lookdown, and my usual targets, a few snook.

















And my old Cortland 9 weight is probably 25 or more years old at this point. It's got a nice slow action, especially compared to other, newer, higher modulus graphite rods I've cast recently. It reminds me of that joke about the old bull and young bull at the top of the hill looking down at the field full of cows. The young bull says "Hey, let's run down there and (mate with) one of them cows!" And the old bull replies "Why don't we just walk down there and (mate with) all of them."


----------



## Boneheaded

LowTideFly said:


> 27” Bone


By the sunlight and where you are fishing are you blind casting?


----------



## Boneheaded

LowTideFly said:


> 27” Bone


By the sunlight and where you are fishing are you blind casting?


----------



## LowTideFly

Boneheaded said:


> By the sunlight and where you are fishing are you blind casting?


Sight Fishing


----------



## Newman

Been a mixed bag in the lowcountry, hoping to add some kings, channel bass and cobia before this tropical system hits..


----------



## PVredfisher

Some tarpon jump shots from last weekends trip to the glades.


----------



## eightwt

Caught 2 ladyfish on a one fly rig Friday. Had been throwing a Crafty Shrimp with a Thingamabobber as a pseudo popping cork. One lady hit the indicator and got wrapped in the leader and one hit the fly. Two in the air at the same time was interesting. Sorry no pic as they flopped off when I got them in the boat. Unfortunately, ladies were all I got that day, but hey something pulled back.


----------



## brokeoff

First trip to the Upper Delaware:


----------



## J-Dad

The spotted bass are in shallow water the last few weeks on Lake Lanier. Had 20+ Tuesday, mostly small but still fun.


----------



## MariettaMike




----------



## reallyshallow

Good one from yesterday’s trip, ended the day 2-4


----------



## Cronced

brokeoff said:


> First trip to the Upper Delaware:
> 
> View attachment 73696
> View attachment 73698
> View attachment 73700


Browns can be so beautiful they just break your heart.


----------



## Str8-Six

reallyshallow said:


> Good one from yesterday’s trip, ended the day 2-4
> 
> View attachment 73802


That’s the fish right there. Awesome job brother.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Redfish doing a dalmatian impression.....16 spots total. My first red, on the flyrod, on a black toad fly I tied. Pretty sweet!


----------



## mightyrime

glades 70lb rocket


----------



## Forgottencoast

One of a pile of Trips a while back on a fly I’ve been trying to dial in specifically for triple tail


----------



## flatzcrazy

fishnpreacher said:


> Redfish doing a dalmatian impression.....16 spots total. My first red, on the flyrod, on a black toad fly I tied. Pretty sweet!


Beautiful


----------



## numbskull

Not exactly a tarpon


----------



## MRichardson

Catchin crappie on a 3" pencil popper, as we do.

Well, 1 crappie. A very ambitious one.


----------



## Skram

First Tarpon on the fly for me. Hopefully the next one will be bigger but he put on a show atleast.


----------



## millerrep

First walk on the beach in St Lucie this summer. Cool clean water in Stuart / Jensen, warm weedy cloudy water around the power plant. Anchovies were thick in some spots, got a few lady’s and a snook Saturday. Sunday got the 27 in, the one on the weeds. The fellow in the pics is my youngest son Cody, he got his first two snook on the fly. What a blast watching the event when one eats, and it’s the fist one. He got one on an 8wt and the other on 9wt. Getting ready for July, looking for the 40 this summer


----------



## eightwt

My most unusual catch on fly. Got a pull that swam toward me. When got to boat, it appeared I had hooked a turtle. As we were in very clear water, I could see the pink fly that looked like it was in a front flipper. It took off and I started contemplating whether to try to get the fly out or break it off. Then the line started coming back and when it got close I saw that now there was a fish on the hook. Got it close and then son netted. So don't know if was attached to turtle and didn't see or what...but still a surprise to this flyfisher


----------



## el9surf

Fished with Capt. Andy Putetti for 3 days last week in Islamorada. Went 4 for 6 on bones and one tarpon. Our main focus was on bones. Lost a big bonefish the last day when it turned and ran back at the boat after a crazy first run. Also had a legit shot at a 20 lb + permit as well. It came up and followed the fly for about 10-15 seconds before turning away. Overall a great few days with amazing weather and a cool captain.


----------



## Megalops

el9surf said:


> Fished with Capt. Andy Putetti for 3 days last week in Islamorada. Went 4 for 6 on bones and one tarpon. Our main focus was on bones. Lost a big bonefish the last day when it turned and ran back at the boat after a crazy first run. Also had a legit shot at a 20 lb + permit as well. It came up and followed the fly for about 10-15 seconds before turning away. Overall a great few days with amazing weather and a cool captain.
> 
> View attachment 77550


Dude! Do I know you!?!? Look familiar...


----------



## slewis




----------



## Shallow Expectations




----------



## AZ_squid

View attachment 77950








R-Dub and I putting some bulls in the new skiff last week. Caught enough apiece to call it a day and run back to the boat ramp happy campers.


----------



## FLmatt

Some reds from the other day in the Jax marshes. If anyone up here in NE FL wants to meet up and fish a low or flood tide, give me a shout. Always looking to meet guys who are into sight-fishing and throwing flies.


----------



## flyclimber

FLmatt said:


> Some reds from the other day in the Jax marshes. If anyone up here in NE FL wants to meet up and fish a low or flood tide, give me a shout. Always looking to meet guys who are into sight-fishing and throwing flies.
> View attachment 77996
> View attachment 77998
> View attachment 78000
> View attachment 78002


You know I'm down with that!


----------



## Asher Gulliford

FLmatt said:


> Some reds from the other day in the Jax marshes. If anyone up here in NE FL wants to meet up and fish a low or flood tide, give me a shout. Always looking to meet guys who are into sight-fishing and throwing flies.
> View attachment 77996
> View attachment 77998
> View attachment 78000
> View attachment 78002


I’ve been fishing St Augustine my entire life and just recently moved up to Atlantic Beach so still trying to sort things out up here! What area in jax are you fishing?


----------



## FLmatt

I tend to launch my skiff anywhere from Palm Valley north to Fernandina. I moved to Jax about seven months ago so I’m definitely still learning the fishery as I go.


----------



## FLmatt

Juvi poon last night.


----------



## Surffshr

I played hooky in more ways than one yesterday.


----------



## Andrew Jones

Fished the Thailand ponds recently.


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## FLmatt

Fun solo session this morning. Slowly getting better at poling and flyfishing from the platform.


----------



## Megalops

Boom! Lol. Broke in the tenkara rod this morning.


----------



## permitchaser

I don't live near Salt so I went to catch a grass carp on fly









This guy ate my carp bug. Dam Grassies


----------



## sidelock

Unfortunately no more brine for me till Oct/Nov. when we hit the albie run in Harkers Island so these will have to do for now.


----------



## Megalops

sidelock said:


> Unfortunately no more brine for me till Oct/Nov. when we hit the albie run in Harkers Island so these will have to do for now.
> View attachment 79694
> View attachment 79696
> View attachment 79698


Nice pics!


----------



## eightwt

sidelock said:


> these will have to do for now.


Now you talking


----------



## Stevie

Lucky day last week out of Holbox, with 2 great guides, Alejandro Vega “Sandflea” and Tarántula ...


----------



## sidelock

Is that a private skiff ? I thought they usually run Pangas down there.


----------



## Stevie

Private skiff — Chittum Mangrove 12 degree— I’ve been experimenting with in Holbox since January. 

There is a guide service — Darwin Vega, booked through @Sabalon — that runs a Marquesa in Holbox. I fished with them 10 days last year and recommend Darwin.


----------



## sidelock

Stevie said:


> Private skiff — Chittum Mangrove 12 degree— I’ve been experimenting with in Holbox since January.
> 
> There is a guide service — Darwin Vega, booked through @Sabalon — that runs a Marquesa in Holbox. I fished with them 10 days last year and recommend Darwin.


With all due respect, man I'd be very hesitant about leaving a 60K+ skiff in MX.


----------



## Stevie

sidelock said:


> With all due respect, man I'd be very hesitant about leaving a 60K+ skiff in MX.


It’s in a safe place with friends. It’s insured. I got an incredible deal on it... That was the Mangrove prototype (the deck and liner have ugly seams because they cut the rear bulkhead back by 8” to accommodate a tiller). The skiff gets closer to fish than in a panga. Sandflea poled 4-5 miles to get that 40 foot shot. 

But yes, I’m crazy.


----------



## BGBrown311

While fishing out of Everglades City this past week, we took a break from me blowing shots at tarpon to find me my first Redfish on fly.


----------



## Sabalon

Stevie said:


> It’s in a safe place with friends. It’s insured. I got an incredible deal on it... That was the Mangrove prototype (the deck and liner have ugly seams because they cut the rear bulkhead back by 8” to accommodate a tiller). The skiff gets closer to fish than in a panga. Sandflea poled 4-5 miles to get that 40 foot shot.
> 
> But yes, I’m crazy.


That’s a beautiful boat and skiffs are changing the game down there. Congrats on the permit and thanks for recommending Darwin! He loved fishing with you!


----------



## Skram

Pretty bull from last night. 51 spots on one side. Almost 100 total.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Golden ghost


----------



## sevenweight

Managed to catch a bunch of these ... including my first ever ... on South Andros, 2nd week of June.


----------



## crboggs

Struggled for a couple of days in the Canadian Rockies since the rivers and streams were running high and fast, but finally pulled one off...

The most satisfying part may have been telling my wife, "There will be a fish hanging behind that rock waiting for food to come to him." Two casts later I came tight and landed a nice brook trout while she took pics...


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## Cliff




----------



## brokeoff




----------



## sandyharris

Lizardfish never cease to amaze me.......fly was totally swallowed


----------



## Mike Geer

A9F5BA19-1BFE-4873-BA0D-99F561ECF9FB




__
Mike Geer


__
Jul 14, 2019


__
1



First Red on the Igniter






Bought an Igniter from LowTideFly and it arrived Friday; fished it Saturday.

Mike


----------



## LowTideFly

Mike Geer said:


> A9F5BA19-1BFE-4873-BA0D-99F561ECF9FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Mike Geer
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 14, 2019
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> First Red on the Igniter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought an Igniter from LowTideFly and it arrived Friday; fished it Saturday.
> 
> Mike


Fat Red


----------



## Stevie

Mike Geer said:


> A9F5BA19-1BFE-4873-BA0D-99F561ECF9FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Mike Geer
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 14, 2019
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> First Red on the Igniter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought an Igniter from LowTideFly and it arrived Friday; fished it Saturday.
> 
> Mike


Ya mon! Sweet redfish.


----------



## Mike Geer

sjrobin said:


> Another Texas red drum from Thursday. Stevie working the 7wt on this one.
> View attachment 82898


Nice Red, nice day, and nice boat!


----------



## Karlee

Took a day trip from Ft Myers to Mosquito Lagoon. Found a few of these guys tailing.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Almont, CO was nice to me.

First float trip ever 2nd cast in on a stimulator.








Caught this guy in a creek maybe 6ft wide. Had to basically lay down in the grass and sneak up on him so I didn’t spook him.







And the highlight of the trip was being on the upper Taylor chasing these little guys.


----------



## reallyshallow




----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

Stumbled upon a school of about 100-150 of these Permit, tailing on a flat in Charlotte Harbor SWFL of all places... This was definitely one of the smaller ones in the bunch but my first Permit on fly! I have video of the school but it's not letting upload to the site like the pictures... If any could give me a little direction I'd be happy to upload the video.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

reallyshallow said:


> View attachment 85878


That's a damn dinosaur!


----------



## redjim

Reallyshallow, that is a heck of a fish right there. Got to be a story on that beast?


----------



## Karlee

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Stumbled upon a school of about 100-150 of these Permit, tailing on a flat in Charlotte Harbor SWFL of all places... This was definitely one of the smaller ones in the bunch but my first Permit on fly! I have video of the school but it's not letting upload to the site like the pictures... If any could give me a little direction I'd be happy to upload the video.



Niiice!!


----------



## dbrady784

Small redfish between morning thunderstorms


----------



## BK922

Been getting on these perfect size fish when the tide is right. Tons of fun with friends, much better than making them sit on the beach for hours... waiting...


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## Sardina

Spent the past week at the Grand Slam Lodge in Punta Allen, Mexico with the wife. We had the lodge to ourselves. Friendly and attentive staff, great accommodations. Highly recommend the place.

Got a Grand Slam yesterday with the help of what might perhaps be the smallest permit in history.... It still counts!


----------



## slewis

Just back from visiting family in the Bahamas. You cant go to the Bahamas without doing some bonefishing..


----------



## mightyrime

quite a surprise on the 8wt







. 20lb yellowtail. Kept and split with my buddy and going to grill in 20 minutes


----------



## matauman




----------



## permitchaser

well I hooked a grassy that got off, yea. Then this 4 pounder ate my grasshopper


----------



## FLmatt




----------



## flyclimber

FLmatt said:


> View attachment 87412


Dang Matt! What the heck!


----------



## Cronced

More pond hopping around Port Saint Lucie. This bass is from this morning on a green and white gurgler.


----------



## Surffshr

This wasn’t on my “list” before, but now it has been scratched off.


----------



## baconegg&cheese

First poons on fly.


----------



## AgAngler2370

the little guys love to do the 2wt tango.


----------



## FLmatt

Started off the morning by breaking off an overslot when a loop of fly line wrapped my first guide clearing the deck. But got some redemption when I found this guy crawling in the super skinny.


----------



## Skram

Got my first King. I’ve never seen my backing so fast.


----------



## eightwt

Skram said:


> Got my first King. I’ve never seen my backing so fast.


Nice. Is that a Behemoth? If so how did it work for you?


----------



## Scott Kor

Got seven chunky spotted bass on a 3wt Saturday morning before the crazys drove me off the water. I have been throwing the three weight due to how pressured these fish are. To make things tougher, the water was very clear and shallow where I was. Love my shallow skiff! I also found a four foot long laid up gar and made the bold (idiotic) choice to throw at it with my 3. That was a fun ride.


----------



## Skram

eightwt said:


> Nice. Is that a Behemoth? If so how did it work for you?


Yes. That was one of the first fish on it. Tested it on that King and some Bonita and so far the drag has been smooth and strong. I own an 8wt Grande too and its awesome. Will probably upgrade this one to a Grande if the salt ever kills it.


----------



## eightwt

Skram said:


> so far the drag has been smooth and strong.


I have 2. A 5/6 and 9/10. Like them but the drags haven't been challenged. Hopefully that will change.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Couple of N. Platte Browns


----------



## J-Dad

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 90224
> View attachment 90226
> 
> 
> Couple of N. Platte Browns


Nice!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV




----------



## FlyrodC

A couple of Beaverhead Browns that ate the Panty Dropper Hopper.


----------



## eightwt

LowHydrogen said:


> Couple of N. Platte Brown


Grey Reef per chance?


----------



## LowHydrogen

eightwt said:


> Grey Reef per chance?


No fished right through town. I was planning on Grey Reef but I was looking
for size over numbers throwing streamers, and the guy I fished with said that was the best plan given the water level a couple weeks ago when I was out there.

top fish is my new personal best.


----------



## Scott Kor

Got out at dawn yesterday and managed a mixed bag of striper, hybrids, spotted bass, and large mouths. A dozen or so fish in two hours will start off your day!


----------



## numbskull

That time of year again. Small boat and 7wt fun.


----------



## Doublehaul

Scott Kor said:


> Got out at dawn yesterday and managed a mixed bag of striper, hybrids, spotted bass, and large mouths. A dozen or so fish in two hours will start off your day!


Nice job, love the Hybrid-very cool


----------



## Donh

Catching up a little.


----------



## Scott Kor

Doublehaul said:


> Nice job, love the Hybrid-very cool


Gracias!


----------



## Scott Kor

numbskull said:


> That time of year again. Small boat and 7wt fun.
> View attachment 90348


Those will cramp your forearm on a 7wt!


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Just got back from the NWT and wore out the Northerns on an 8wt....


----------



## VB Fly Fisher




----------



## FlyBy

Scott Kor said:


> Those will cramp your forearm on a 7wt!


I'll be looking for those Saturday if Dorian gets by in time.


----------



## Net 30

VB Fly Fisher said:


> View attachment 90658
> View attachment 90660
> View attachment 90662
> View attachment 90664
> View attachment 90666


Beautiful Northerns!

Yikes.......what's the story about the hand surgery?


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Kind of a freak accident...Had the fish in the cradle with jaw spreaders in and went for an eel grab to position the fish so that I could get the hook out and right as I moved in the fish kicked the spreaders out and gave a quick chomp and head shake on my thumb. I think the fish was giggling as he swam away.


----------



## Griff0302

Been stationed in Ca for the last 18mo so Ive been off the net. Limited to bass fishing and surf perch on the beach out here. Just went back to FL last weekend to get the houses ready for the storm and got a few hours in. Got into some fun ditch poons. Cant wait to be back there next summer.


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair

Kyle testing his 8wt on the big uglies! Black drum in the LA marsh.


----------



## RJTaylor




----------



## KimmerIII

I put all my photos on our instagram page gulf coast fly fishing school. Just got back from alaska. Great trip!


----------



## BGBrown311

It's our fall run time in the North East. I have had Shad, Spanish Mackerel, blue fish and False Albacore. It's a great time of year to have a bigger boat in addition to the skiff.


----------



## birdyshooter

Bought my 5 year old son a canoe the other week, because 2 boats weren't enough.Took it out for a test run by myself and decided the 3wt and 5wt looked kinda lonely. I forgot how much fun catching a few bluegill on the fly can be. Made me feel like a kid again!!


----------



## FLmatt

Had a productive flood tide this morning then snuck back out for an hour this afternoon. Also set a personal record for number of falls off the poling platform with two today.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

No pics, but 14 reds on a Dupre spoon fly today.


----------



## baconegg&cheese




----------



## ZaneD

Caught my first permit last week in Mexico. Three fish tailing in about 3' of water, I waded up to within casting distance and managed to hold it together! Home spun mantis shrimp style fly.


----------



## MariettaMike

Crystal River grouper and tarpon. Louisiana specks & reds


----------



## Mike Geer

7F2834ED-DA72-45BB-9518-9FCD5757D503




__
Mike Geer


__
Oct 6, 2019











  








B15478C5-E39A-46E6-BD19-85F8E94D5CB1




__
Mike Geer


__
Oct 5, 2019




37 lbs. on 12 lbs. tippet; 6 lbs. shy of the record.






Caught this Red this morning. 37 lbs. on 12 lbs. tippet; 6 lbs. shy of Chico’s record.
9wt Igniter, Van Staal,


----------



## Marco Mike

First real saltwater fish on a fly! I just can’t count the 10” snook from last month. Thanks to Derill Lee for getting me out there while I wait in line for my Heron 16. This addiction is gonna be awesome!!


----------



## timogleason

Jack attach this AM


----------



## Flyboy

Hate to be away from the salt but still won’t stop fishing


----------



## FlyWeight

Mike Geer said:


> 7F2834ED-DA72-45BB-9518-9FCD5757D503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Mike Geer
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 6, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B15478C5-E39A-46E6-BD19-85F8E94D5CB1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Mike Geer
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 5, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 lbs. on 12 lbs. tippet; 6 lbs. shy of the record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught this Red this morning. 37 lbs. on 12 lbs. tippet; 6 lbs. shy of Chico’s record.
> 9wt Igniter, Van Staal,



FREAKING STUD!


----------



## MariettaMike




----------



## Flyfish40

Great trip to La!


----------



## FLmatt

After catching a couple with @flyclimber yesterday, got back out this evening and stuck three more. Plenty of reds crawling at sunset.


----------



## crc01

ZaneD said:


> Caught my first permit last week in Mexico. Three fish tailing in about 3' of water, I waded up to within casting distance and managed to hold it together! Home spun mantis shrimp style fly.
> 
> View attachment 95300
> View attachment 95302



Nice! Where at?


----------



## Boykinballer

Boykintom said:


> Here's a nice largemouth on a bream size wooly worm. That's Buddy the fishing dog watching closely.
> View attachment 49270


A solid choice in dog!


----------



## Asher Covillon

20 mph winds chucking the meat in the northwoods and a new personal best 43 inch musky on the board. Pumped on this one!


----------



## Outearly

Well, not a pretty place or pretty fish, but you have to love a Houston bayou with concrete banks (near the office) coughing up two fish on successive casts


----------



## Backwater

reallyshallow said:


>


 Wait....on fly?


----------



## Doublehaul

Outearly said:


> Well, not a pretty place or pretty fish, but you have to love a Houston bayou with concrete banks (near the office) coughing up two fish on successive casts


that's a very pretty fish - nice work


----------



## Refischer

Marsh permit time of the year!


----------



## Sardina

Trout time on the Lower Sac.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Specs on top water...


----------



## crboggs

Pushed a fellow MS forum member onto this 34.5" belly crawler this past weekend. I couldn't reach him up tight against the mangroves but we were able to stalk him out into a little more water where he settled down and tailed for us while we swapped ends on the skiff...


----------



## FLmatt

Caught three last night on the low tide.


----------



## MariettaMike

Bull red time of year.


----------



## Doublehaul

FLmatt said:


> View attachment 99222
> View attachment 99224
> View attachment 99220
> 
> Caught three last night on the low tide.


Beautiful fish, nice job. Black deer hair mullet??


----------



## FLmatt

Doublehaul said:


> Beautiful fish, nice job. Black deer hair mullet??


Thanks, its a pretty simple fly, shrimp-like pattern in black/purple with bead chain eyes.


----------



## Doublehaul

FLmatt said:


> Thanks, its a pretty simple fly, shrimp-like pattern in black/purple with bead chain eyes.


10-4 thanks man


----------



## Asher Covillon

Had a hard time parting with a couple Tibor reels on this forum and maybe giving them better homes was some good karma because I have no idea what I’ve done to deserve this kind of luck! I made another trip to the northwoods and boated another 4 muskies in 2 days including this 48.5 inch dinosaur - same fly that landed my previous personal best only a couple weeks earlier. Fish of a lifetime! Still can’t believe it!


----------



## Skram

Fed this on at the rod tip the other night. Popped up next to the boat. Couldn't even cast or strip once. They aren't the smartest creatures sometimes haha


----------



## ERK

Couple TB reds from Monday morning on the 6wt glass rod.


----------



## Net 30

ERK said:


> Couple TB reds from Monday morning on the 6wt glass rod.
> View attachment 99756
> View attachment 99758


Nice work on the 6wt!

What make of net is that?


----------



## ERK

Net 30 said:


> Nice work on the 6wt!
> 
> What make of net is that?


Thanks man! The net is made by Rising. I bought somewhere during a black friday sale for like half off. Pricey, but sweet little net

https://risingfish.net/product-category/nets/


----------



## crboggs

ERK said:


> Couple TB reds from Monday morning on the 6wt glass rod.


Nice...its getting to be that time of year...love pulling out the 6wt on those winter lows.


----------



## Karlee

Caught this guy on a popper tied for bass


----------



## Cronced

Did my first night trip on the saint lucie river last night. I had tied a few flies to try out and they worked out nicely. I got a few decent snook and my personal best lookdown.


----------



## paulrad

Cronced said:


> Did my first night trip on the saint lucie river last night. I had tied a few flies to try out and they worked out nicely. I got a few decent snook and my personal best lookdown.


Never caught one of those lookdowns. Nice fish. You've now got me wanting to go get one.


----------



## Cronced

paulrad said:


> Never caught one of those lookdowns. Nice fish. You've now got me wanting to go get one.


They fight REALLY hard! ...for about 4 seconds.


----------



## tunataker

The surf has been rough lately but saw west winds one day and I ran out there. Caught 3 different species in less than an hour. Spanish Mackerel, Jack, and this Palometa. These little guys behave like they are much bigger than they actually are.


----------



## Outearly

Galveston red...


----------



## Outearly

Outearly said:


> Galveston red...


Oops.. here’s the fish


----------



## Cronced

A lot of people dread visits from the in-laws. This is true. But I have been looking forward to getting Dean on some Florida fish, and he has been itching to try out a fly rod on something besides salmon in Washington. Lo and behold... his first two snook on fly! And he has never fished at night, so tonight was a new experience for him. The best part of the night was coming home to home made chocolate chip cookies. Snookies and cookies!


----------



## Sabalo

November surprise on Northern gulf coast. caught a few reds and then had this stud pompano came to the party. much fun on the 8 wt


----------



## FLmatt

Fished some new water today and found this 28 incher belly crawling.


----------



## Seabirdb

Got out and caught a few peacocks. Lots of fun on the 6wt. Thanks


----------



## SomaliPirate

Seabirdb said:


> View attachment 101230
> Got out and caught a few peacocks. Lots of fun on the 6wt. Thanks


A Tibor and a Pea...I pretty much hate you.


----------



## Pikebreath

My username namesake,,,, June in Alberta!













My passion,,,, bonefish in the Bahamas in Feb!!!!


----------



## Steve_Mevers

No pics, but a couple of reds on fly today dodging red tide


----------



## RG Air

recently cached a few videos to youtube and this is probably my fav...didn't catch it but it was a hell of a bomb. chasing two aggressive fish eating at a shoreline. solo, down wind, down current and casting at their tails. This was the second shot ... first was short. bass pond practice comes into play by being comfortable with angling it under the hanging limb. picked up a bunch of line off the water, put it in the back, let it load and then shot....They peeled off of the shoreline and looked slightly left...got lucky to only show leader as it landed in the clear water then i watched both fish race for it.


----------



## Doublehaul

Seabirdb said:


> View attachment 101230
> Got out and caught a few peacocks. Lots of fun on the 6wt. Thanks


Great fish on the fly ! beautiful!


----------



## Donh

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## eightwt

The eat was as fun as the pull.


----------



## Donh

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


27.09 black drum on 12# tippet


----------



## eightwt

Donh said:


> 27.09 black drum on 12# tippet


Nice. What fooled it?


----------



## crboggs

RG Air said:


> picked up a bunch of line off the water, put it in the back, let it load and then shot....


And that, gentlemen, is how you water haul. Very nice.


----------



## BGBrown311

I blew off work on Friday and fished off of Brooklyn in NYC. I had about thirty Striped Bass up to 29 inches. The fish are feeding heavily as they migrate south towards the Chesapeake.


----------



## Wolftaco

This happened...finally.


----------



## Canebrake51




----------



## Sabalo

impressive stud sheepshead. Well done


----------



## Loogie

Canebrake what body of water are you fishing? Those are fabulous fish! Well done!


----------



## Canebrake51

Loogie said:


> Canebrake what body of water are you fishing? Those are fabulous fish! Well done!


You know what they say: if I told you I’d have to deep six you! More like my guide would deep six me!


----------



## ianwilson

Aruba Bone


----------



## ianwilson

Boca Rio Peacock they were fired up yesterday


----------



## Loogie

Canebrake51 said:


> You know what they say: if I told you I’d have to deep six you! More like my guide would deep six me!


Canebrake No worries, I wasn't looking for specifics, completely understand. Those are amazing fish though, must have been quite the experience. I have been trying all week to get a sheep on a fly in the Amelia Island area. Not easy, worked the oyster beds pretty hard, alas going back to VA tomorrow, still no sheephead! It was tough fishing but beautiful, the salt marshes of Amelia are simply beautiful!


----------



## BellyWalker

Few shots from the GA trip


----------



## FLmatt

Spent the day fishing some old spots in the south IRL. Water was gin clear and got rejected all morning by snook, reds, and sheepshead. Finally got a few good fish to commit as the tide filled in.


----------



## Gervais

First albie on the fly yesterday. I can’t believe how fast those fish are and how hard they fight!


----------



## Canebrake51

Those albies are so cool looking. They are definitely on my bucket list!


----------



## Net 30

Gervais said:


> View attachment 103018
> First albie on the fly yesterday. I can’t believe how fast those fish are and how hard they fight!


Congrats on your first. Their runs are unlike anything else - 2 friends I fished lost fingernails from the reel handle spin!


----------



## Capt. Moose

Yesterday in the IRL. NRX7 w/Able 6n


----------



## Chopsflyfishes

Got on some solid glades fish during last weekends cold front with a friend and Capt. Derill Lee here in the 239


----------



## MariettaMike

One stop slam, plus a FAT 25-1/2” girth bull.

Delacroix. Come get some.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Little dude caught his first Sheepie on fly Monday


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## karstopo

https://postimg.cc/gallery/wlelv44a/

Gartside Soft Hackle Streamers


----------



## karstopo

https://postimg.cc/gallery/1gsi8e84a/

Some fish on the Gartside Soft Hackle Streamer


----------



## karstopo

https://postimg.cc/gallery/yez9kp0a/

Some more from November


----------



## Marshdweller08

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!





Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!





Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## Marshdweller08

Cocodrie LA red on fly last weekend.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Still scratching out a few specks....now in cold water.


----------



## Andrew Jones




----------



## silverg hog

Don't be jelly


----------



## Davo406

From last week’s trip to Cocodrie


----------



## flytyn

Sunday before the front


----------



## fatman

a first for me:


----------



## flytyn

Nice sheepie. You set the hammer on that bitch.


----------



## flytiger

PB on fly for my girl! Caught on a backcountry minnow throwing an 8wt


----------



## Canebrake51




----------



## FLmatt

Gotta love wintertime in Florida. Lots of reds milling around today, ended up catching four solo.


----------



## Drifter

looks like the spots gettin a little ahead of itself!


----------



## karstopo

Messing around for the first time with Icelandic Sheep hair. I water test anything new to me in the lake to see how they look swimming. Caught a nice largemouth on the test drive.
View media item 6644View media item 6642


----------



## karstopo

View media item 6640
As they look prior to the water test.


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## silverg hog

St John?


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## IRLyRiser

silverg hog said:


> St John?


Yes.


----------



## pointblank

Few specks I was able to get last Sunday.
View media item 6648View media item 6646


----------



## trekker




----------



## LowHydrogen

FLmatt said:


> View attachment 105346
> View attachment 105348
> 
> Gotta love wintertime in Florida. Lots of reds milling around today, ended up catching four solo.


You fishing out of a LTG?


----------



## FLmatt

LowHydrogen said:


> You fishing out of a LTG?


Its a Spear, but a Glades X not the LTG.


----------



## crboggs

FLmatt said:


> Its a Spear, but a Glades X not the LTG.


I thought I recognized the X from Marco Island. How are you liking it?


----------



## FLmatt

crboggs said:


> I thought I recognized the X from Marco Island. How are you liking it?


That's the one. I love it. I thinks it's the perfect flyfishing rig for the creeks and mudflats in NE Florida.


----------



## flyclimber

FLmatt said:


> That's the one. I love it. I thinks it's the perfect flyfishing rig for the creeks and mudflats in NE Florida.


Can confirm! ^^


----------



## Pikebreath

From a recent trip to the Bahamas


----------



## Mike Geer

36C51F2D-BEBA-42F8-8C5C-FE861C2ABDF4




__
Mike Geer


__
Dec 16, 2019











  








743E1F31-29AA-44B7-90B9-E50F71556D77




__
Mike Geer


__
Dec 16, 2019











  








5F0AC5C6-05AB-4E40-8265-CD02C1B937FB




__
Mike Geer


__
Dec 16, 2019








3 of the 10 Reds (between 30-40”)I caught this past Friday on my Asquith #9 and Abel SDS.

mike


----------



## Snookicide

Spent the past week in Southeast Tennessee trying to figure out how to stay warm and catch trout. This is a pretty little wild rainbow I caught on a nymph.


----------



## trekker




----------



## SomaliPirate

Tx_Whipray said:


> View attachment 103736
> Little dude caught his first Sheepie on fly Monday


Love the hat!


----------



## Davo406

Morgans
View attachment 107432


----------



## Ferrulewax




----------



## Drifter




----------



## Drifter

First cast of the trip. Couldn't figure out how to take a timed shot with my go pro


----------



## BellyWalker

Davo406 said:


> Morgans
> View attachment 107432


----------



## Davo406

BellyWalker said:


> View attachment 108166


That was the joke. That fingerling Bass was the smallest fish I’ve ever caught on fly.


----------



## BellyWalker

Had me laughing and I instantly thought of this.

A lot of skill needed to set the hook on that little fella.


----------



## Drifter

Mom multitasking


----------



## SomaliPirate

Drifter said:


> Mom multitasking
> View attachment 108188
> View attachment 108190


That's the good life right there.


----------



## tunataker

A nice Bar Jack from Caribbean Sea waters. Never seen one this big. The electric blue bar on top doesn’t show well in this photo. I was dredging some deep reefs with a white clouser.


----------



## crboggs

SomaliPirate said:


> That's the good life right there.


Someone outkicked his coverage, for sure.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Finished up the year with this little guy. Sight casted in a foot of water on a marsh mohawk.


----------



## karstopo




----------



## trekker




----------



## Drifter




----------



## Drifter

crboggs said:


> Someone outkicked his coverage, for sure.


Definitely the good life. I don't know what this means lol


----------



## crboggs

First release of 2020...


----------



## crboggs

Drifter said:


> I don't know what this means lol


Basically an acknowledgement that she's out of your league. So a compliment to you both.


----------



## Drifter

crboggs said:


> Basically an acknowledgement that she's out of your league. So a compliment to you both.


Well thats the truth, I look like a Flyfishing una-bomber.


----------



## tunataker

Finished the year with a few new species on fly. Caught a couple of these small Cudas. Great fights that included jumps and long runs even on heavier tackle. I wish I had been using a 9 Wt. but the possibility of a nice Kingfish or Wahoo made me reach for the 12 Wt.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes

Dad with a good glades red to close out the year


----------



## FLmatt

Ventured south with a buddy today and found endless laid-up snook and reds. We got about a three hour window of perfect sightfishing conditions and ended up getting 8 snook, 4 reds, and a solid seatrout.


----------



## Chadrap

Quite a booger on a 5 wt.


----------



## Drifter

Lots of snook today!


----------



## rspehL

Hello,
Just after hurricane Dorian I went down to Andros island to go bone fishing for the first time. I stayed at Mt. Pleasant and caught a few bonefish DIY on the flats around the lodge. The pics below are from my second day on the boat with Danny Newbold. We ended up catching upwards of 20+ bones in 2 days one of them was pushing 9 1/2 lbs!! Danny was a wealth of knowledge as he used to guide for the Andros Island bonefish club when it was the place to go. Danny and I enjoyed ourselves and weather was tough of the second day but it payed off by catching my personal best bone on fly. Definitely my best fly fishing trip yet and I will be back to Andros island for sure. I would like to do a remote camping trip as Danny he specializes in them, they are off the grid on the west side of the national park. Sorry for the blurry pictures as we were trying to get the fish back in the water quick and we didn't proof them. 

Robbie


----------



## Bill Payne

First fish on a fly I tied myself. I caught three more, all bigger than this one, but a first is a first.


----------



## Outearly

Bill Payne said:


> First fish on a fly I tied myself. I caught three more, all bigger than this one, but a first is a first.


Pretty satisfying, right?


----------



## Bill Payne

Outearly said:


> Pretty satisfying, right?


It was a great feeling for sure!


----------



## crboggs

Bill Payne said:


> First fish on a fly I tied myself.


That right there is what its all about. Grats!


----------



## Backwater

IRLyRiser said:


>


That fish is so under rated!


----------



## MariettaMike

Baby Bull


----------



## cjshinn1

I was in NO last week for the National Championship and went out with Capt John West ( http://www.bluemuddcharters.com/ ) for a day out of Hopedale, LA. Fly fishing conditions were tough but managed this nice Black Drum on fly and caught some other reds on spin. The fishing is insane down there this time of year. Great day on the water ....GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Been busy busy until this never ending fog bank rolled in last week. Here’s a few from some of the good days. The marsh provides!


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Bones, bones, and more bones...


----------



## jay.bush1434

Took a break from working on the boat to catch this one. My 6wt was the only rod still rigged up in the boat. Ate a small deer hair crab.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jay.bush1434 said:


> View attachment 112594
> 
> Took a break from working on the boat to catch this one. My 6wt was the only rod still rigged up in the boat. Ate a small deer hair crab.


In the lights? Nice fish!


----------



## jay.bush1434

Smackdaddy53 said:


> In the lights? Nice fish!


Yeah the lights were loaded with reds. I should have slept in and then trolling motored around the canals.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jay.bush1434 said:


> Yeah the lights were loaded with reds. I should have slept in and then trolling motored around the canals.


I always enjoyed fishing the lights around you at night.


----------



## Shadowcast

Believe it or not....my PB redfish 27.5"....on a fly I created....on my new Scott Sector 6....caught during RedFly #14. Took me about 20-30 yards into my backing. Had I caught his twin, we would have won RedFly #14!! I've caught more redfish on fly than I can count, had many more on that were larger, but this one is the biggest that I landed. Probably weighed 8 or 9 pounds!


----------



## Scott Kor

jay.bush1434 said:


> Yeah the lights were loaded with reds. I should have slept in and then trolling motored around the canals.


You chose wisely. Never leave fish to find fish.


----------



## karstopo




----------



## Omar

Last year in Hopedale LA.


----------



## Bateau

Hopedale a few weeks ago, my son’s 1st Black in a fly


----------



## Janos More

Not as exciting as most of the fish on this forum but it is my first catch on fly. I just started to practice on my casts and educate myself on fly fishing.
Four more fish followed this one and hopefully many more will.


----------



## eightwt

Janos More said:


> my first catch on fly.


Ain't it great. Welcome to the rabbit hole.


----------



## karstopo

Largemouth bass are a lot of fun and a great fly rod fish. My favorite way to catch them is on deer hair divers. Not runners, but they sure can jump and shake those big heads.


----------



## tunataker

From an early morning beach session last summer. Caught on a store bought crease fly.


----------



## Janos More

eightwt said:


> Ain't it great. Welcome to the rabbit hole.


Thank you!


----------



## crboggs

Janos More said:


> Thank you!


Grats...when I get the itch its a ton of fun throwing gurglers in the neighborhood lakes on my 5wt.


----------



## Pikebreath

VB Fly Fisher said:


> View attachment 112586
> View attachment 112588
> View attachment 112590
> Bones, bones, and more bones...


Nice,,,, very nice!!! 

I suffer from Bone-Headed Compulsive Disorder.
You have just made it worse


However one week today at about this time of day, I will be landing on a Bahamian out island runway,, and then I have 5 weeks of bone headed addiction therapy,,,,, the only proven relief is hopefully get some bones as big as yours!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Very nice! Tight Lines!!


----------



## Canebrake51

Pikebreath said:


> Nice,,,, very nice!!!
> However one week today at about this time of day, I will be landing on a Bahamian out island runway,, and then I have 5 weeks of bone headed addiction therapy,,,,, the only proven relief is hopefully get some bones as big as yours!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canebrake51

Not only am I sick of cold, wet and gray days but green with envy as well!


----------



## Sabalo

My PB black drum. they are a challenge to get the eat, at least for me. caught on 9wt.







. Just wish the fight was that of a redfish.


----------



## karstopo

Congratulations!, that’s a big drum. 

I have caught one black drum north of 30#. My boga goes to thirty pounds and the fish in the plus sized net easily bottomed out the scale. I was using an 8/9 weight G.Loomis Short Stix. 

That one wasn’t a very exciting fish and took a long time to get to hand. Never really ran, just mostly lumbered around and had just enough energy and the mass to barely stay out of reach. I about broke it off intentionally a couple of times, just to shorten the fight. 

I’ve been reluctant to cast to them since. They have always been a tough sell for me anyway and if they aren’t going to do much on the fight...are they sometimes more lively?


----------



## Sabalo

Karstopo. you nailed it. They are not good fighters. they wallow around and are just heavy on the line. they will make a few small runs but not much. The one I caught I didn't weigh, but estimated between 40-45 lbs. It barely got to the backing once. The challenge is getting the eat, at least for me. They are a very frustrating beast. Capt Lemay helped me by a post earlier for fly selection. I am getting more eats, but still frustrating fish. But, when that is all your seeing, that is what I cast at.


----------



## Capt. Moose

Was able to get some time off work and fish ENP with good friends. Can’t wait to it again!


----------



## Zika

Capt. Moose said:


> Was able to get some time off work and fish ENP with good friends. Can’t wait to it again!
> 
> Boy, it must have been crowded on your boat.
> 
> Nice shots. Wish we had consistent baby tarpon and snook like that! A little more rare along the Forgotten Coast.


----------



## Capt. Moose

It fishes three ok especially when the woman just sits below me and hands me water when requested..


----------



## Capt. Moose

I did pick this one off the platform and handed her the rod


----------



## Sabalo

So nice to have slick conditions. glad you got to make the most of it. windless days are few and far between on our coast now.


----------



## crboggs

A little challenge to you guys: 

The grip and grin hero shots are nice but lets see more release shots in 2020!


----------



## karstopo

Pretty multi spot, mid-slot Freeport, TX red from Saturday about to go back into the brine. Olive Crack has been tearing them up lately.


----------



## IRLyRiser

handful of fish and stuck a fly brary in mosquito lagoon


----------



## Capt. Moose

crboggs said:


> A little challenge to you guys:
> 
> The grip and grin hero shots are nice but lets see more release shots in 2020!


----------



## KimmerIII

Sabalo said:


> Karstopo. you nailed it. They are not good fighters. they wallow around and are just heavy on the line. they will make a few small runs but not much. The one I caught I didn't weigh, but estimated between 40-45 lbs. It barely got to the backing once. The challenge is getting the eat, at least for me. They are a very frustrating beast. Capt Lemay helped me by a post earlier for fly selection. I am getting more eats, but still frustrating fish. But, when that is all your seeing, that is what I cast at.


Ain't that the truth. They are like pulling in dead weight some time. The one my dad caught that set the Mississippi State record was so lethargic is barely moved.


----------



## Janos More

Another personal first (actually two). Fished Chokoloskee yesterday with my friend who hardly ever fished before. He got his first speckled trout and snook. This was also the first time I tried fly fishing in salt water. Got my first snooklet and mangrove snaper on fly that got followed by many more. We had a blast out there despite the windy weather.


----------



## Bateau

Upper Tampa Bay


----------



## Stevie




----------



## Canebrake51

What a beast of a bonefish! What did it weigh?


----------



## Stevie

Canebrake51 said:


> What a beast of a bonefish! What did it weigh?


Howdy @Canebrake51,

We didn’t weigh or measure. Caught w/ Capt Johan Vannieuwland. We guesstimated 10 lbs. 

Best,


----------



## Canebrake51

Congratulations! Quite a fish! Where were you? By the way, caught some tarpon on the Meridian 11. Anxious to cast a Sector and can’t wait for tarpon season to get here.


----------



## Stevie

Canebrake51 said:


> Congratulations! Quite a fish! Where were you? By the way, caught some tarpon on the Meridian 11. Anxious to cast a Sector and can’t wait for tarpon season to get here.


Upper Keys.


----------



## BellyWalker

Love to hear the story behind that bone!...living vicariously through these posts currently.


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair

A lil hackle and brush on the 9wt.


----------



## Backwater

Stevie said:


>


What a PIG! Guess the move is payin off!


----------



## FLmatt




----------



## Marshdweller08

FLmatt said:


> View attachment 118130


44", 34# bull red on fly out of Grand Isle a couple of weeks ago. And 1st sheepie on fly.


----------



## Sethsawyer

Found a school at low tide near Brunswick, GA. Purple and black crabby fly.


----------



## Sabalo

Well done Sethsawyer…. wonderful sight fishing conditions eh? Glad you made the most of an overcast day


----------



## BellyWalker

Nice clean healthy reds every time you post!


----------



## BGBrown311

This was my first snook ever sight fished from the beach. Amazingly clear water on the SW coast of Florida for this time of year.


----------



## BrownDog

A little walk in action today.


----------



## crboggs

We were on foot and juggling gear today, so went with the old school hero shot...


----------



## Backwater

Marshdweller08 said:


>


Beast!!!


----------



## Marshdweller08

Backwater said:


> Beast!!!


Thank you! Damn tank.


----------



## smess88

Red from Hopedale, LA couple weeks ago


----------



## BGBrown311

"
During the recent warm spell had the chance to throw to some laid up tarpon. Biggest one I've ever jumped, fought her for about four minutes before she chafed through the leader.


----------



## flytyn

Last weekend. Hordes of big fish on the negative tide. My buddy with a nice one. Fish were spook eeee. He went 3/4 and I was jinxed missing one nice eat.


----------



## Loogie

Here are some Brookies on a 3wt, to change it up!


----------



## fishnpreacher

Sweet looking bamboo rod there.....more info please
And sweet brookies too!


----------



## Loogie

Its a Sweetgrass Bamboo 7' 2 piece 3wt rod. The Brookies decided winter was over, and were gobbling dry's. A simple Adams was the ticket, because the blue quills were hatching. The rod was built by Jerry Kustich, it is superb with a Cortland 444 3wt DT line. My go-to rod for the world of Brookies in the east. The reel is a Hardy "The Flyweight".


----------



## mro

My first fly rod was a Boo.
Still have it.


----------



## moZigOoNin4lYfe

Was blind casting around a point where I know reds like to sit the other day and ended up with this lil guy instead. He ate a spoon called the "bearded clam" 1st one on the fly!


----------



## Sabalo

Nice flattie. Congrats.


----------



## Backwater

Went scouting with my buddy Capt Ken the other day in Tampa bay on a cool morning (all layered up on a 70 degree morning! Lol), looking for the big girls, but only found 1 which she flipped us the bird!  So we ended up catching our share of these little guys. Still, good fun and lots of rods bent! This one ate a lil black baifish pattern (below right). Nice weather and good company none the less.


----------



## LowTideFly

Peas are Stacked up


----------



## Bill Payne

Got this guy to play yesterday morning. Caught three more throughout the morning. Added bonus of seeing/hearing a launch from the cape. Great morning on the water.


----------



## Str8-Six

Had to get the F out of the house. Original plan was to fish on the boat but ramps closed last night. Was able to get some Peacock to satisfy the itch at least for now


----------



## Andrew Jones

Popper trout!


----------



## FLmatt

Couple of reds from the last week and a half or so.


----------



## Guest

Its warmin up lads


----------



## Connor Malark

From a few trips in between classes this past semester. Finally got the boat down to New Orleans. Back home in Charleston due to COVID-19. Bummed but at least Cobia and flood tides are around the corner.


----------



## Backwater

Connor, those are big pigs! Way to go!


----------



## mavdog32




----------



## karstopo

The mighty croaker...fished evidently in the nursery yesterday and caught a couple of these, plus smalls in the redfish, speckled trout and Black drum variety. Wind, typically, got up shortly after this right after the launch fish so seeing fish got tough. Saw some redfish on reefs and caught a few, but never saw any over 17”.


----------



## ianwilson




----------



## permitchaser

I went to my daughter's farm lake cause my grandson have been catching monster bass and I wanted to try on fly. With all the grass and trees on the bank to catch your line I couldn't get the fly were I wanted. Mower and saw going tomorrow
I saw the grassie working the bank and tried a short cast with a grasshopper fly and a dropper. When the grass hopper went under I strip set and thought I had the grassie
It pulled like one but after a fight I pulled this monster blue gill up on the bank


----------



## RG Air

backed up a bunch of videos to youtube... here's missing not catching on fly... had my hand around the tail of the last one
boat view




aerial view


----------



## eightwt

Even a blind hog finds an acorn once in awhile


----------



## flytyn

Last Sunday in the Keys fishing with Captain Derek Rust. We fished three days primarily Permit. The first two days the wind was howling but we had multiple shots at Perms and came close a couple of times. Boated this 90 pounder the third day at the end of the day. My buddy Adam had what appeared to be a Permit eat first thing that morning, but didn’t come tight. Derek is the best guide I’ve fished with since Captain Nat Ragland.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Social distancing in the gladesman and jumped 2 sno














ok on the 7 weight nothing big but fun nonetheless.


----------



## LowTideFly

Couple Locals on the 5wt from the backyard Canal


----------



## permitchaser

I like your Gar. Their not that easy to catch. They get a bad rap but the species has been here millions of years. I just think their cool.
I've caught Long Nose Gar on fly. I'd like to catch a Gator Gar on fly but their not around here


----------



## Outearly

Found this little beauty chasing shad in a Galveston marsh about sunset...


----------



## Outearly

Oops- here it is


----------



## Sethsawyer

Scouted out a few new creeks in the hopes of finding a new flood tide flat. 

Found a spot where two creeks come together way up each creek on google earth. Checked it out and found tons of reds stacked up at a smaller creek mouth. Got two then blew the school. Fish caught on a gold/silver size 4 fly.


----------



## T Bone

Sethsawyer said:


> View attachment 125916
> View attachment 125918
> View attachment 125920
> View attachment 125922
> Scouted out a few new creeks in the hopes of finding a new flood tide flat.
> 
> Found a spot where two creeks come together way up each creek on google earth. Checked it out and found tons of reds stacked up at a smaller creek mouth. Got two then blew the school. Fish caught on a gold/silver size 4 fly.


Sweet looking fly. What material is that?


----------



## Sethsawyer

T Bone said:


> Sweet looking fly. What material is that?



Whole fly is the starburst flash dubbing. 

Gold over silver tail. Body is dubbing loop mix of silver and gold heavy on The gold.


----------



## Hank

Like that gold silver fly. Did you brush out some long fibers for the wing/tail? Or tied in over top of dubbed body?


----------



## Sethsawyer

I tied a gold over silver tail at the hook bend. Mixed 1" strands of gold and silver on a dubbing loop, and dubbed the body. I trim the bottom flat to help make it so the fly fishes hook point up even with bead-chain eyes.


----------



## Snakesurf

Caught on Clouser variation casting into the wind. Here's the video, sorry for the wind noise and video is not my profession.


----------



## mwolaver

Indian River Special


----------



## FLmatt

Fought the crowds in the IRL today. Finally found this one laying in the sand on low tide.


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## Backwater

Snakesurf said:


> Caught on Clouser variation casting into the wind. Here's the video, sorry for the wind noise and video is not my profession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126418


"F" bomb at 3:06! Lol.

Any sign of the Smack?


----------



## Stevie

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 126682


Nice Abel - BG 3N?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Stevie said:


> Nice Abel - BG 3N?


Yes sir. Little overkill for that fish, but that's what I had close.


----------



## Donh

26 pounds on 8wt. Black drum.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## jay.bush1434

We finally got a break in the wind and found some of these fellows crawling the grassy shorelines. Finally put a good bend in my Sage Maverick. Love this rod more and more.


----------



## Scrather

First Striper of 2020


----------



## Str8-Six

Textbook Tarpon mustache. Broke my rod and reel but I will say.. it was worth it


----------



## Sabalo

Congrats. Sorry about your rod but poons are worth it. hope your rod has a good warranty and they turn around expeditiously


----------



## Str8-Six

Sabalo said:


> Congrats. Sorry about your rod but poons are worth it. hope your rod has a good warranty and they turn around expeditiously


It’s a Scott tidal that I already sent in once . I was holding bite tippet to release fish and tip snapped when she ran. Didn’t help that my reel seized up either.


----------



## Sabalo

Bummer, but at least you have another warranty claim. Hope they turn around fast. I had a claim on a meridian and it took them 2 months. Despite that, of course right at the peak of season too, I just love the way a Scott throws. Picked up a Scott sector 10wt couple months ago. Haven’t been able to fish it much but love it. 
Congrats again on your fish. Can’t wait til they get to my part of the coast.
Awesome pic by the way. Made chills run down down my spine


----------



## Backwater

Str8-Six said:


> Textbook Tarpon mustache. Broke my rod and reel but I will say.. it was worth it
> View attachment 127852


So next time, don't reel the entire leader into the rod guides where even a knot can get hung up in the guide and either pull the rod apart or break it. And then the other problem is it's (leader) reeled all the way up in the rod guides, thereby eliminating any shock resistance possible, and the poon will do a classic push off and head shake right there at the boat and shatter your rod into pieces. I've seen it many times. 

No doubt it's hard to land a poon that big on your own singlehandedly and it's better and easier to have a buddy or guide help in that situation, like keeping the leader outside the rod guides and either have the other guy grab the fish or you handing the rod off to the other guy and you grabbing the fish. There are ways to do it on your own, but it's tricky and requires you to do things differently (I can elaborate on that later if you want).


----------



## Str8-Six

Backwater said:


> So next time, don't reel the entire leader into the rod guides where even a knot can get hung up in the guide and either pull the rod apart or break it. And then the other problem is it's (leader) reeled all the way up in the rod guides, thereby eliminating any shock resistance possible, and the poon will do a classic push off and head shake right there at the boat and shatter your rod into pieces. I've seen it many times.
> 
> No doubt it's hard to land a poon that big on your own singlehandedly and it's better and easier to have a buddy or guide help in that situation, like keeping the leader outside the rod guides and either have the other guy grab the fish or you handing the rod off to the other guy and you grabbing the fish. There are ways to do it on your own, but it's tricky and requires you to do things differently (I can elaborate on that later if you want).


No offense Ted, but I didn’t ask for your advice. It’s easy to assume what happened from a picture but what you don’t see is the reel seizing up and not being able to loosing drag or let line out. I think I know how to properly land a tarpon. Tight lines bud.


----------



## Backwater

Str8-Six said:


> No offense Ted, but I didn’t ask for your advice. It’s easy to assume what happened from a picture but what you don’t see is the reel seizing up and not being able to loosing drag or let line out. I think I know how to properly land a tarpon. Tight lines bud.


Hey no worries. You know I'm one of your biggest fans on here. I mean, you are holding my dream permit and you live in the land of giant perms.  

So the main reason I commented on that was because a lot of people see those post and pics and assume that's how it's done. But I'm just throwing it out there what I've seen and even experienced, even when I first started out and doing the same thing, only to experience those things I mentioned the hard way, as well as seeing many other first hand doing the same thing. I knew guides who'd even yell at their clients for doing just that. 

Even today, it's still not easy to land a large poon like that on your own on fly, especially anything well over 100lbs. If you are very successful and have lots of experience doing just that, then I tip my hat off to you, since I even get nervous to try to do that and if solo after all these years and still I mostly break them off at the boat if I'm solo. Believe it or not, very few people can do it and the ones I've seen doing it were seasoned veterans who were on the top of their game. It's really a lot of work and not easy to do it solo without shit going wrong. Just sayin....

Reels getting jammed up or failing (been there too). Curious, what reel and what happened to it after you got a good look at the reel after it happened?


----------



## Str8-Six

Backwater said:


> Hey no worries. You know I'm one of your biggest fans on here. I mean, you are holding my dream permit and you live in the land of giant perms.
> 
> So the main reason I commented on that was because a lot of people see those post and pics and assume that's how it's done. But I'm just throwing it out there what I've seen and even experienced, even when I first started out and doing the same thing, only to experience those things I mentioned the hard way, as well as seeing many other first hand doing the same thing. I knew guides who'd even yell at their clients for doing just that.
> 
> Even today, it's still not easy to land a large poon like that on your own on fly, especially anything well over 100lbs. If you are very successful and have lots of experience doing just that, then I tip my hat off to you, since I even get nervous to try to do that and if solo after all these years and still I mostly break them off at the boat if I'm solo. Believe it or not, very few people can do it and the ones I've seen doing it were seasoned veterans who were on the top of their game. It's really a lot of work and not easy to do it solo without shit going wrong. Just sayin....
> 
> Reels getting jammed up or failing (been there too). Curious, what reel and what happened to it after you got a good look at the reel after it happened?


Thanks Ted. Appreciate all your expertise and knowledge sir! 

The reel was a Tibor.

Just kidding it was a Behemoth lol. I’m going to send it back and update my review afterwards.


----------



## birdyshooter

I got a new 3wt that needed to be broke in!!


----------



## FLmatt




----------



## jay.bush1434

Made a last minute decision to run to the Galveston jetties and found a school of bull reds crushing bait on top. My buddy CPR’d this one on a big white Deceiver style fly. Glad we were in my Vantage, it was pretty sporty on the beach side.


----------



## AZ_squid

View attachment 130320
finally.


----------



## BellyWalker

Too long....had to sharpen the skills


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## FLmatt

Beautiful weather and hungry fish today. Got a few quality ones to the skiff this morning solo.


----------



## tcov

First Triple tail on fly and first one overall! He slurped the shrimp fly. I was grinning ear to ear.


----------



## tunataker

Not much happening offshore today off the Palm Beach coast. Conditions resembled a Summer day but temps still a bit cooler in the morning. Seas smooth until a light wind picked up from the northeast. Found the usual cast of Bonito (False Albacore) and Blue Runners at the drop off. No Kingfish today. Ran out deeper and decided to drift some live baits in a rip line that looked fishy in 600 feet. Mahi finally showed up after a while. Small barely legal fish stayed with us for over an hour. Some bigger ones deep below but could not bring them up to eat on top. After 3 of these little guys I am done. Time to move on. Kept a couple to eat. Saw some some Tuna busting bait in deep water but could not get close before they went down and popped up far away again.


----------



## Sabalo

What weight rod did you catch them on? They are a blast on an 8wt, at least to me. Lots of jumps and so beautiful.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Rustled up some micro ditch pickles and some gills while waiting out the bats with the wife this evening.


----------



## Skram

Our beaches reopened this week. Took advantage and snagged this 25" Speck 2nd cast this morning.


----------



## Backwater

Skram said:


> Our beaches reopened this week. Took advantage and snagged this 25" Speck 2nd cast this morning.


Big gurl! 

Our beaches open today! Yay!!


----------



## tunataker

A new species on fly for me.


----------



## Sethsawyer

Not a lot of tails on the floods last week, but I managed a few. Brass eye Purple and black rabbit crab fly.


----------



## Karlee

Found a good one in the backcountry today


----------



## FLmatt

Fished Everglades City in the rain today. Had our shots at some big laid-up snook, no takers though. Did find plenty of slot reds crawling on the flats.


----------



## permitchaser

tunataker said:


> A new species on fly for me.
> View attachment 133136


ok first i thought it was a bird then a remora


----------



## tunataker




----------



## Sethsawyer

Hit an early morning low tide and checked out a creek that had been good last winter. I found Some happy fish pushing water and feeding. Picked off only one fish, but A new personal best inshore red at 32” First red to run me into my backing in a while. Lol, I Thought my drag was set too loose till I realized how big the fish was.


----------



## Connor Malark

Some lowcountry reds from the past few weeks in between "class"





















View attachment 134238


----------



## Chopsflyfishes

40 inches while searching for poon


----------



## crboggs

Chopsflyfishes said:


> 40 inches while searching for poon


Nice! Fish of a lifetime on fly!


----------



## FLmatt

Chopsflyfishes said:


> 40 inches while searching for poon


That's a pig, nicely done. I assume this is down in the Glades; are you able to sight fish the snook down there on higher tides? Whenever I'm down there, my shots at the laid up snook are pretty much limited to a few hours on either side of low tide. Curious if that is the case for others as well.


----------



## Backwater

Chopsflyfishes said:


> 40 inches while searching for poon


Monster snook on fly!


----------



## Chopsflyfishes

FLmatt said:


> That's a pig, nicely done. I assume this is down in the Glades; are you able to sight fish the snook down there on higher tides? Whenever I'm down there, my shots at the laid up snook are pretty much limited to a few hours on either side of low tide. Curious if that is the case for others as well.


They've been getting real deep in the trees in the high tides recently. they start to come out pretty early in the outgoing though.


----------



## Janos More

Had some fun last night at the community lake.


----------



## numbskull

Bycatch while striper fishing. This is actually a big one. I’m thinking you sheepshead guys might be interested in our northern version.....the humble scup.


----------



## AZ_squid

Took the girlfriend out sight casting for the first time since she's been practicing with the fly rod. Heavy storms overnight and rain throughout the morning turned into light wind and clearing skies. Got on the fish almost immediately, they were extremely spooky, but she's been working on accurately hitting targets in the field next to the house. She made a nice 40-50 foot shot on a red and placed it perfectly. Two strips and it nailed the fly, pretty amazing to see a couple months worth of work culminate into an amazing redfish. Only her 3rd fish on the fly and her 4th sight casted red ever. Pretty dang cool.


----------



## Tyler Reff

Not everyday this happens, big mullet while fishing for bones


----------



## Sabalo

Nice catch on both ends. Well done


----------



## MariettaMike

GameChanger


----------



## Backwater

Tyler Reff said:


> Not everyday this happens, big mullet while fishing for bones


Poor man's bonefish! I like it! Love getting them on fly!


----------



## Backwater

MariettaMike said:


> GameChanger
> View attachment 136630


 Wow, nice! I don't think I've ever caught one on fly. Looks like dinner to me!


----------



## brokeoff




----------



## Sabalo

Well done. Appears you may have sight fished that striper. Always thought striper fishing was blind casting or throwing at fish in bait balls. Glad you have sight fishing opportunities in the NE. Nothing more fun that watching a fish you targeted eat your fly


----------



## Daz

33" snook sightfished in about a foot of water - She smashed a home-tied glitter green gurgler. Nothing like big feisty fish on topwater. Not my biggest, but one of the best fights (8wt). Still trying to break the 40 barrier.


----------



## brokeoff

Sabalo said:


> Well done. Appears you may have sight fished that striper. Always thought striper fishing was blind casting or throwing at fish in bait balls. Glad you have sight fishing opportunities in the NE. Nothing more fun that watching a fish you targeted eat your fly


It’s fun and can get pretty skinny. The tough part is passing the bigger fish you know you could dredge up to go catch a rat in a foot of water. I prefer the visual fishing though.


----------



## Backwater

brokeoff said:


>


Sweet! Makes me want to make a road trip up there. Maybe next year foe sho!


----------



## Daz

26" this morning on a gold version of my glitter gurgler. More skinny water sight fishing.


----------



## Backwater

DWJensen said:


> 26" this morning on a gold version of my glitter gurgler. More skinny water sight fishing.
> 
> View attachment 136966


Nice! What's the rod?


----------



## Connor Malark

Handful of fish from the last flood cycle. Mostly on gurglers. Drag clickers on the Tibor disengaged on one, hence the bird nest....that was a fun one.


----------



## Daz

Backwater said:


> Nice! What's the rod?


It's a Moonshine Outcast (8wt). Really nice action, somewhere between TFO's Mangrove and the original Axiom. I have one in 10wt too, as well as a couple of their other rods. Great small company.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

A flipping bat!






Well, not really. He fell out from under the bridge I was fishing so I stuck the tip of my rod out so he could grab onto it. Bats make terrible swimmers.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

These little guys were out today.


----------



## Backcountry 16

MatthewAbbott said:


> A flipping bat!
> View attachment 137182
> Well, not really. He fell out from under the bridge I was fishing so I stuck the tip of my rod out so he could grab onto it. Bats make terrible swimmers.


You caught corona


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Backcountry 16 said:


> You caught corona


Can’t be scared your whole life


----------



## Hank

Backcountry 16 said:


> You caught corona


But at least he did it with a fly rod.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Hank said:


> But at least he did it with a fly rod.


----------



## RJTaylor

MatthewAbbott said:


> A flipping bat!
> View attachment 137182
> Well, not really. He fell out from under the bridge I was fishing so I stuck the tip of my rod out so he could grab onto it. Bats make terrible swimmers.


You’re patient zero, bro !!!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

RJTaylor said:


> You’re patient zero, bro !!!


*cough*What are you talking about *cough cough*


----------



## LtShinysides

Finally landed my first poon on fly! Great fight on the 7wt.


----------



## tunataker

I would not mind tangling up with a big one of these.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## Net 30

tunataker said:


> I would not mind tangling up with a big one of these.
> View attachment 137874


I have a healthy respect for those things. I was rooster & sail fishing in Zihuatanejo MX back in the late 1980s when we caught a 4'+ gar. It had a hook sticking out of his ass and the guide was determined to get the hook. The damn gar twisted out of the guides hand and in a split second latched onto both sides of his neck. So here we are in his panga, bobbing on the water close to the rocks and this little Mexican guide is screaming his head off while blood is pouring out of his neck. The gar would not let go, so after 5 minutes I grabbed his rusty old knife from the motor well and cut the thing in half.

The rest of the morning the guide kept a bloody bandana tied around his neck wounds and we went on to catch 8-12 sails and a couple Roosters. Pretty FN awesome day!


----------



## Sethsawyer

Hit the flood tides this week. Still not as many tails as a good September flood, and North east winds blew in way more tide than expected making it harder to find fish. Almost all the fish I caught I saw on the rising tide, and the nights where the tide was about perfect right before dark I saw the most fish. All fish caught on a beadchain black and purple crabby rabbit fly.


----------



## Str8-Six

Caught this lil poon within the first 10 mins of a 5 day trip. No tarpon were caught after that...


----------



## Howard Cummings

Alligator River Bass. White Deceiver.


----------



## Str8-Six

Net 30 said:


> Pretty FN awesome day!


Awesome day for you. Probably not so much for the guide lol.


----------



## LtShinysides

This weekend's catch... The red ate a toad.


----------



## jay.bush1434

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 138090


What a slab!


----------



## fishnpreacher




----------



## Sabalo

Practicing with my 12 wt to get ready for upcoming poon trip...got into the backing lol


----------



## ERK

First buggy whip poon face grab on the new-to-me skiff. This one was was around 80lbs. Hooked a stud 5 minutes before this one but couldn't get a good hook in her. She ate and continued towards the boat... two jumps later...ADIOS!


----------



## tunataker

They hit so hard. My last one was almost too much for a 10 Wt. It surprised me when it came from under the boat and took a white clouser that was just drifting there while I took a break in the action.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Snook are on fire in the Everglades caught 6 on fly.


----------



## ChucktownMC

Couple Charleston reds - one in the grass and one at low tide.


----------



## Karlee




----------



## jay.bush1434

Picked up this one, last cast right at sunset.


----------



## eightwt

jay.bush1434 said:


> Picked up this one, last cast right at sunset.


That's a "silver fish" . neat how fish take on the coloring of their waters. Our fish, for the most part are a copper color in the creeks, from the tannin in the water. Our rivers and creeks are especially stained now from the drainage after all the rain we've been having. Was that fished caught mostly in a sandy area?


----------



## jay.bush1434

eightwt said:


> That's a "silver fish" . neat how fish take on the coloring of their waters. Our fish, for the most part are a copper color in the creeks, from the tannin in the water. Our rivers and creeks are especially stained now from the drainage after all the rain we've been having. Was that fished caught mostly in a sandy area?


The one my buddy caught an hour earlier was all coppered up. Mine looked like it had just swam in from the beachfront to the marsh and hadn't got the darker colors. We talked about it on the boat for ride home.


----------



## LtShinysides

Got out with a good friend Sunday. We both had a good day with the long rod. Total for the day was 4 snook, a tarpon, a gar and a bowfin. Plus a few bass on jerk baits.


----------



## Backwater

Posting for Robbie (a.k.a. rspehn here on microskiff). Interesting story with Robbie. One of the Redfly tournaments a couple of years ago, that Jon Bull puts on each year (a.k.a. Shadow Cast) in Riverview, FL, I pulled up to the check-in Capts meeting in the early a.m. and Jon was announcing if anyone had an open spot on their boat, that there was an entry that came all the way over from Orlando to fish the tourney with another guy, but that guy bailed on him. So he was stuck with no way to fish. So I was fishing alone that time and waited to see if someone else would step up and let him fish with them (knowing good and well that I was going to take him regardless). But even the single entries didn't offer him a ride. I really couldn't believe that and then quickly offered to take him to fish with me.

Conditions were tough during that tourney and a front came thru and my spots that I planned to fish shut down. Bottom line was, we didn't catch much, but we became friends and stayed in touch. So lately we've been out a few times and the fishing was ok, but we've been jellin as fishing buddies. I took him out once when he was skiffless and now I'm skiffless with my skiff tied up in the shop with covid shutdown issues. So you never know. 

So anyway....he came over to fish with me and brought his sweet Mav HPX-V17 with a purrrring 90 Yami 2-burner. Very fishy guy and skiff! So we did a variety of fishing, including finding these drum that was set up next to the snook on the beach near a stump (school of snook on one side and a school of drum on the other). I tied on one of my lil crabs and Robbie dialed right into those fish.










This is the crab fly, but not the rod he used. I tied one on a TFO Axion IIx 7wt I've been playing around with and handed it to Robbie and he went to work on those fish.



















It was a good day and a good time! Caught snook and drum. Oh and something else (pics later).


----------



## crboggs

Captiva Island snook on a crystal schminnow while walking the beach...










The small males were tight to the edge right in the trough. Easily inside of 5-10'.

The big females were moving up and down the beach at mach 5 maybe 20' out from the water's edge.


----------



## Skram

First time to target whiting in the surf. Surprisingly fun.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Love fishing the surf with a fly rod - need the conditions to be right but it's a lot of fun. Few fish eat better than a beach whiting.


----------



## FLmatt

A few pics of a fish I caught earlier this week, a personal best tarpon on fly for me. Towed my skiff to a new area for a couple days of DIY fishing. Beyond stoked it all came together.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Tis but a baby...


----------



## rspehL

Backwater said:


> Posting for Robbie (a.k.a. rspehn here on microskiff). Interesting story with Robbie. One of the Redfly tournaments a couple of years ago, that Jon Bull puts on each year (a.k.a. Shadow Cast) in Riverview, FL, I pulled up to the check-in Capts meeting in the early a.m. and Jon was announcing if anyone had an open spot on their boat, that there was an entry that came all the way over from Orlando to fish the tourney with another guy, but that guy bailed on him. So he was stuck with no way to fish. So I was fishing alone that time and waited to see if someone else would step up and let him fish with them (knowing good and well that I was going to take him regardless). But even the single entries didn't offer him a ride. I really couldn't believe that and then quickly offered to take him to fish with me.
> 
> Conditions were tough during that tourney and a front came thru and my spots that I planned to fish shut down. Bottom line was, we didn't catch much, but we became friends and stayed in touch. So lately we've been out a few times and the fishing was ok, but we've been jellin as fishing buddies. I took him out once when he was skiffless and now I'm skiffless with my skiff tied up in the shop with covid shutdown issues. So you never know.
> 
> So anyway....he came over to fish with me and brought his sweet Mav HPX-V17 with a purrrring 90 Yami 2-burner. Very fishy guy and skiff! So we did a variety of fishing, including finding these drum that was set up next to the snook on the beach near a stump (school of snook on one side and a school of drum on the other). I tied on one of my lil crabs and Robbie dialed right into those fish.
> 
> View attachment 140824
> 
> 
> This is the crab fly, but not the rod he used. I tied one on a TFO Axion IIx 7wt I've been playing around with and handed it to Robbie and he went to work on those fish.
> 
> View attachment 140826
> 
> 
> View attachment 140828
> 
> 
> It was a good day and a good time! Caught snook and drum. Oh and something else (pics later).



Thanks for the kind works Ted, It is always a learning experience on the water and especially when you are with someone that has as much "on the water" time as you do. We will definitely be back at it soon!

Robbie


----------



## LtShinysides

Got off early Friday. Life is good ...


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## georgiadrifter

Chasing the big minnows in the Everglades.


----------



## Connor Malark




----------



## jay.bush1434

Connor Malark said:


> View attachment 141860
> View attachment 141862
> View attachment 141864
> View attachment 141866


AJ on fly, well done!


----------



## tunataker

Hey Connor, I want to hear more about AJ’s on the fly. I will be targeting them later this Summer. I would love to get them on poppers. I need to tie some of those NYAPs.


----------



## Liam Nissan

georgiadrifter said:


> Chasing the big minnows in the Everglades.
> View attachment 141694
> View attachment 141696
> View attachment 141698


How do you like the Scott Tidal? looking at getting one in 11wt


----------



## Sabalo

Finally after many poons on bait, my son got his first on fly


----------



## FlyWeight




----------



## Skram

Got my PB Tripletail. Took 3 different patterns to get him to commit. Jumped a few times and almost came in the boat. These things are crazy strong. 17.25lbs on the scale.


----------



## eightwt

The fly was almost as long as the fish. Nice looking little fish.


----------



## FlyWeight

On the sixer!


----------



## Outearly

Galveston just after sundown-


----------



## tunataker

From some time ago. Great fight on the one piece NRX 8#. Heading out next week to test a new rod.


----------



## FLmatt

Big one after work today. Glad I was throwing my 10 weight.


----------



## JakeB




----------



## JakeB

FLMatt: nice fish! looks like some whitewater there


----------



## HoseMonkey

Local pond by my house


----------



## FLmatt

JakeB said:


> FLMatt: nice fish! looks like some whitewater there


Thanks. There was a strong southeast wind blowing against the tide so the ocean was pretty churned up.


----------



## HoseMonkey

Finally got my first carp on the fly at the golf course by my house. Been chasing these suckers for a long time. They are stubborn!!


----------



## tunataker

Cloudy start today. Swells countered by light WSW wind. Low tide around 7am. I was not expecting much but was surprised by all the activity. Lost a very nice Snook using 20 lb fluorocarbon bite tippet. I was thinking the water was shallow and very clear so kept using 20 lb. I was wrong again. Had to rig another fly on 30#. Moments later was surprised by this not so small Jack.


----------



## Cooltex




----------



## ianwilson




----------



## LtShinysides

Something a little different


----------



## crboggs

LtShinysides said:


> Something a little different


Nice!

Chumming them to the surface or throwing a sinking line in shallower water?


----------



## LtShinysides

crboggs said:


> Nice!
> 
> Chumming them to the surface or throwing a sinking line in shallower water?


Fish were following up the ones being caught off the bottom, then we would throw a couple baits in the water to keep them there long enough to present the fly . My buddy made the fly with some nice lead eyes so it sank down about 10 feet. Fun times🤙🤙


----------



## Mike Geer

Hope you guys will forgive me, but I took my 9 year old daughter fishing for her Birthday with my good, Freddie Lynch. I usually Flyfish, but I wanted her to be able to catch fish so I was using a bait caster and she was using a spinning rod.




  








37F19155-74ED-459E-AC45-B2FA22ADCF22.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Jul 13, 2020












  








D1B314A7-CC22-40CE-880C-C8C3D567E6D9.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Jul 13, 2020












  








530B4F1F-9EDC-4657-A4B1-D2B854E5A810.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Jul 13, 2020












  








3B33B974-9A03-4E93-A79E-45BCED9D306B.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Jul 13, 2020












  








F82CB42C-E9F9-40AE-B2C4-89CE7AD18D44.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Jul 13, 2020












  








C1A7AA1F-4209-4865-B2D3-7E394E74770D.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Jul 13, 2020


----------



## Liam Nissan

LtShinysides said:


> Something a little different
> View attachment 149885
> View attachment 149886


I see you're putting that hatch to good use!


----------



## LtShinysides

Liam Nissan said:


> I see you're putting that hatch to good use!


You know it! Need to put it to the test on one of them 100lb silvery fish next


----------



## Hank

Mike Geer gets the great dad award!
Excellent post.


----------



## tunataker

Caught another one of these Atlantic Threadfins (Polydactylus octonemus) the other day. Exactly one year after I caught my first one. New species for me last year.


----------



## Davo406




----------



## Wpatrick387

little pre spawn froggin back in May


----------



## Terry

Not my personal best but He hammered a crab pattern!!


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## EasternGlow

HoseMonkey said:


> Local pond by my house


“Plop” from The Office?


----------



## EasternGlow

Got this girl on the 6 wt the other day, freestone was singggggging


----------



## EasternGlow




----------



## Zaraspook

From a recent flood tide.


----------



## georgiadrifter




----------



## brokeoff




----------



## tunataker




----------



## AZ_squid

Took the skiff for a spin to check out the laguna madre after the hurricane we had last weekend. Found several redfish up shallow with a heavy appetite.


----------



## Renegade

36" snook and really colorful bass in the fresh on a white/chartreuse minnow pattern. Sight fished


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Wtf? Why?


----------



## AZ_squid

MatthewAbbott said:


> Wtf? Why?
> View attachment 152826


Now that's a special kind of prize


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Better


----------



## MatthewAbbott

brokeoff said:


> View attachment 151079


Cheater


----------



## RJTaylor

MatthewAbbott said:


> Wtf? Why?
> View attachment 152826


You threw at it, so....


----------



## MatthewAbbott

RJTaylor said:


> You threw at it, so....


Well. No. Lol. Was wanting the red that was feeding down the bank to me. Lol


----------



## AZ_squid

I've never seen a hardhead eat a fly. Must have been an excellent presentation 👍


----------



## Skram

Small King but I'll take any on King the fly


----------



## AZ_squid

I think that's a spanish mackerel man. Badass though they're a blast on the fly.


Skram said:


> Small King but I'll take any on King the fly
> View attachment 152863
> View attachment 152864


----------



## tunataker

That is a Spanish Mackerel. 



Skram said:


> Small King but I'll take any on King the fly
> View attachment 152863
> View attachment 152864


----------



## Skram

AZ_squid said:


> I think that's a spanish mackerel man. Badass though they're a blast on the fly.


It's a small king. Big dip in lateral line. No black spot on fin. Small Kings have the spots also


----------



## Flyboy

Agreed, Juvie Kings have spots much like a Spanish. The lateral line is that of a king


----------



## AZ_squid

Skram said:


> It's a small king. Big dip in lateral line. No black spot on fin. Small Kings have the spots also


Just looked that up, thanks for the lesson. Now I know. Wonder if I've ever caught a juvenile king and just assumed it was a Spanish off the jetties here in TX.


----------



## Skram

AZ_squid said:


> Just looked that up, thanks for the lesson. Now I know. Wonder if I've ever caught a juvenile king and just assumed it was a Spanish off the jetties here in TX.


It's a common mistake. To be honest I thought it was a large spanish at first also, until I checked all the markings. I'm happy with it either way because it would be my biggest spanish on fly if so. That first run is always hand burner


----------



## AZ_squid

That first run without a finger guard will change your life, haha. Awesome fish man.


----------



## tunataker

Skram said:


> It's a common mistake. To be honest I thought it was a large spanish at first also, until I checked all the markings. I'm happy with it either way because it would be my biggest spanish on fly if so. That first run is always hand burner


Uhm? I see the dip in the lateral line now. I was looking at the front of the dorsal fin and it looks dark but the photo is in the shade. Something about those teeth too. They look bigger than in the Spanish Macs.


----------



## tunataker

The Capt holding my fish. It was a lot of fish for the 8 wt. I love my NRX Pro. It can apply a lot of lift when fish go deep.


----------



## Loogie

VA flats Redfish


----------



## cgreene

I caught a few bass last week. After a few months without fishing, I was finally able to use the new waders that I bought on Amazon. It feels great to have new fishing gear. If anyone is looking to buy new fishing waders, you should look at this website.


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## spottedtail

tunny, going crazy off the beach!


----------



## Skram

Well this sucked on the 4wt haha


----------



## ianwilson

Fun on the 5wt! Florida bay was slick Sunday!


----------



## redchaser

Didn't mention it in the report, but these were all on fly Summertime Sucks


----------



## Bill Payne

Got my first unguided trout on a fly this morning.










Thanks to David at Unicoi Outfitters in Helen GA. He gave me the info and the right flies. David said his son is on microskiff, so if you see this, say thanks to your dad for me.


----------



## karstopo




----------



## gmb

Resident Coho on a chartreuse and white clouser. Puget Sound.


----------



## AZ_squid

gmb said:


> View attachment 153602
> 
> 
> Resident Coho on a chartreuse and white clouser. Puget Sound.


Man I used to have a blast chasing those things on the 6wt and 4wt switch rod up there. Very nice.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes

Beauty of a glades red. First fish on my new lamson 6wt.


----------



## HoseMonkey

Had an amazing morning. Caught this beauty and 2 more. Along with a lady fish, they always seem to run into my fly..


----------



## Outearly

Paddleboard?


----------



## Loogie

Little VA action, Reds have been around more than the last two years!


----------



## HoseMonkey

Outearly said:


> Paddleboard?


Yes, it’s just a beat up cheapy lol. But hey it works for me. I’ve been saving and hoping to get a poling skiff next year


----------



## Sabalo




----------



## Skram

Chunky speck on the Gurgler. Love watching these eat a topwater


----------



## tunataker

Rainbow runners over the reef were thick. Kept a few to try as everyone was telling me they have good meat. The flesh looked darker than I prefer and they have a thicker blood line but the meat was good once cooked.


----------



## LtShinysides

got a handful of small snook, a bowfin and a couple thick specks in some overly fresh brachish water yesterday


----------



## Skram

Quick and fun trip down to Merritt Island to visit some friends. Jumped a ton of Tarpon and got my first Snook on fly. Also some Mayan and Gar bycatch. We caught Tarpon while watching the rocket launch too which was pretty unforgettable.


----------



## Cronced

gmb said:


> View attachment 153602
> 
> 
> Resident Coho on a chartreuse and white clouser. Puget Sound.


My wife is trying to get me to leave florida and move to washington. How is the fishing on Puget Sound? I lived in Puyallup many years ago but only fished a times and couldn't get into salmon fishing on the rivers.


----------



## Dragonfly16

First large mouth bass on the fly was a doozy. Didn't expect it in the brackish river I fish almost daily.


----------



## Sabalo

I had a pleasant surprise today with a deviation from the normal slots in the marsh. Came across a 39” bull redfish tailing today. He was Solo. Was much fun on my 8wt...into the backing.


----------



## permitchaser

Skram said:


> Well this sucked on the 4wt haha
> View attachment 153420


Just dam, I don't want to know what fly you where using


----------



## permitchaser

Cronced said:


> My wife is trying to get me to leave florida and move to washington. How is the fishing on Puget Sound? I lived in Puyallup many years ago but only fished a times and couldn't get into salmon fishing on the rivers.


Get a new wife!


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> Get a new wife!


Shameful 

Good salmon fishing, mostly trolling tho
rock fishing is really good or at least it use to be, but their found on the bottom so you 2 to 12 ounces of lead. deeper = bigger fish.
If you've never caught a lingcod, they can get pretty good size up there. 
Sometimes you'll hook up a small rock fish, don't reel em up gust bounce em on the bottom and a ling will come along and eat it. As long as you don't reel his head out of the water the ling won't let go of the rockfish.

Stealhead and salmon in the rivers you can catch on the fly.

Beautiful country...
I lived in Oregon for a couple years when i was a kid.
My dad was born in Washington so there's some family all over the west coast from Alaska to San Diego, and also have family on the other coast too...


----------



## AZ_squid

Cronced said:


> My wife is trying to get me to leave florida and move to washington. How is the fishing on Puget Sound? I lived in Puyallup many years ago but only fished a times and couldn't get into salmon fishing on the rivers.


Sea run cutthroat fishing in the sound can be a blast, also the salmon fishing can be phenomenal right before they push up the rivers. Definitely not on par with the warm water fisheries though when it comes to weight class of the fish readily available year round on the fly.


----------



## jay.bush1434

MatthewAbbott said:


> Wtf? Why?
> View attachment 152826


So this has happened to me twice now this year, once in Florida in the Mosquito Lagoon casting at snook and once here in Texas in West G-bay casting at redfish. Same fly pattern if I remember, but different color.


----------



## Sabalo

Had some nice upper slots today


----------



## Loogie

Mr Snook!


----------



## Mike Geer

My Second biggest redfish caught today on a 7wt Asquith and Abel 7/8 SDS





  








0570D228-F892-40F8-A70A-2BD497415F0A.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Sep 8, 2020












  








00CF7B7B-E16A-44FC-AA64-B9D5912FBDD1.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Sep 8, 2020


----------



## Mike Geer

Tale end of a short Fight


----------



## LtShinysides

Been getting some gar by catch lately.
Never seen a black one though


----------



## Fredrick

love catching snakeheads on the fly


----------



## permitchaser

LtShinysides said:


> Been getting some gar by catch lately.
> Never seen a black one though
> View attachment 155230


Man I've never seen a black one either. That's a short nose and I don't know much about them


----------



## permitchaser

Fredrick said:


> love catching snakeheads on the fly
> View attachment 155231


nice dam fish. What do you do with them after? I heard they where good to eat


----------



## mro

Fredrick said:


> love catching snakeheads on the fly
> View attachment 155231


Just how big are those getting now-a-days?
Are you allowed to let them go?


----------



## Fredrick

mro said:


> Just how big are those getting now-a-days?
> Are you allowed to let them go?


Biggest I have caught was about 12 lbs this year but it flopped out my yak before I could get a photo. I eat some but I mostly release them , it’s legal to release them .A friend of mine caught a 16 pounder last week on conventional gear . Best fish in freshwater for the fly rod IMHO .


----------



## mro

Sounds like they'll readily eat a fly and pull on your string too, cool.
Didn't have them when I lived in Florida.



Fredrick said:


> Best fish in freshwater for the fly rod IMHO


Have you ever caught a large Steelhead?


----------



## ianwilson

Fredrick said:


> Biggest I have caught was about 12 lbs this year but it flopped out my yak before I could get a photo. I eat some but I mostly release them , it’s legal to release them .A friend of mine caught a 16 pounder last week on conventional gear . Best fish in freshwater for the fly rod IMHO .


What patterns are you throwing at them?


----------



## Fredrick

ianwilson said:


> What patterns are you throwing at them?


I had to develop my own patterns to target them there was nothing available that I could find that was weedless enough . The only pattern I fish that isn't one of my own creations is a double dipper frog from CGH customs. Never caught a big steelhead but when they start crushing topwater I may consider them .


----------



## Loogie

Snakeheads look fun to catch, but they should not be released alive. Here are some facts about it: https://www.fws.gov/midwest/fisheries/library/fact-snakeheadinvaders.pdf


----------



## fatman

Fredrick said:


> Never caught a big steelhead but when they start crushing topwater I may consider them .






skip to 2:40....


----------



## mro

Fredrick said:


> Never caught a big steelhead but when they start crushing topwater



Of the Slamonoids, silver salmon can be caught on spun deer flies as well as large trout in rivers.
Of the trout, German Browns are noted for hitting deer hair "mouse" patterns, (large rainbows to a lesser degree).
Steelhead and silver salmon are targeted because they are the "large bones of the northwest" (my opinion).
Steelhead (a rainbow trout that goes to the ocean to mature like salmon do) actually can get bigger than silver salmon but the reason I like them better than 40+ # king salmon is that they are faster and more "energetic" like steelhead and bones. 

For me, fly fishing (no matter where) is what floats my boat...
if those snakes are doing it... bad a$$ times


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Albies on 8wts...


----------



## ChucktownMC

Nice Charleston redfish on the Strolis Simple Streamer - love this fly for muddy water.


----------



## flytiger

Was nailing some beach snook until the weather came through!


----------



## Fredrick

mro said:


> Of the Slamonoids, silver salmon can be caught on spun deer flies as well as large trout in rivers.
> Of the trout, German Browns are noted for hitting deer hair "mouse" patterns, (large rainbows to a lesser degree).
> Steelhead and silver salmon are targeted because they are the "large bones of the northwest" (my opinion).
> Steelhead (a rainbow trout that goes to the ocean to mature like salmon do) actually can get bigger than silver salmon but the reason I like them better than 40+ # king salmon is that they are faster and more "energetic" like steelhead and bones.
> 
> For me, fly fishing (no matter where) is what floats my boat...
> if those snakes are doing it... bad a$$ times


I forgot to add that they hit on top all day long and not when conditions are right .


----------



## Terry

Had some action Monday afternoon.


----------



## Terry




----------



## permitchaser

Darn thing got out of the net then got off a boga. Use a spear gun or gaff or shot gun. Yea that's the ticket


----------



## permitchaser

Fredrick said:


> I forgot to add that they hit on top all day long and not when conditions are right .


Darn thing got out of the net then got off a boga. Use a spear gun or gaff or shot gun. Yea that's the ticket


----------



## Backcountry 16

Fished out of Matlacha in the Gladesman for a few hours this afternoon the water was super high and dirty only saw one snook but couldn't get a cast to it but did manage 6 nice trout on the 5 weight


----------



## Sabalo

Glad you caught some fish. Better than Sally clean up. Hope you add more tomorrow


----------



## Last Flat

2 great trips lately, first was some bone fishing going 2/2on fly and 6 more on bait.
Then yesterday found some schools of permit so after a couple on crabs for my son, I got a couple shots and landed my first permit on fly. A small borski fly did the trick. Awesome day. My son got a great video from cast to on the reel.


----------



## Flyfish40

Last Flat said:


> 2 great trips lately, first was some bone fishing going 2/2on fly and 6 more on bait.
> Then yesterday found some schools of permit so after a couple on crabs for my son, I got a couple shots and landed my first permit on fly. A small borski fly did the trick. Awesome day. My son got a great video from cast to on the reel.
> 
> View attachment 156136
> 
> 
> Yew!!! Nice job


----------



## Flyboy

First ever king salmon on fly yesterday


----------



## fishnpreacher

Got the skunk out of the boat with a handful of these on the 4wt










Then got this guy on the 6wt with an olive over white clouser


----------



## permitchaser

Last Flat said:


> 2 great trips lately, first was some bone fishing going 2/2on fly and 6 more on bait.
> Then yesterday found some schools of permit so after a couple on crabs for my son, I got a couple shots and landed my first permit on fly. A small borski fly did the trick. Awesome day. My son got a great video from cast to on the reel.
> 
> View attachment 156136


Great fish man. What borski fly did you use


----------



## Skram

Last Flat said:


> 2 great trips lately, first was some bone fishing going 2/2on fly and 6 more on bait.
> Then yesterday found some schools of permit so after a couple on crabs for my son, I got a couple shots and landed my first permit on fly. A small borski fly did the trick. Awesome day. My son got a great video from cast to on the reel.


Love hearing the excitement on video. Good stuff


----------



## Steve_Mevers




----------



## MatthewAbbott

I think he was as shocked as I was. bahahaha


----------



## permitchaser

Went to my daughters farm pond trying to catch a grass carp. Using a floating grass hopper fly and a bug fly dropped below. When I set the hook I was sure it was a grass carp since it pulled so hard


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's my angler with a spanish mackeral on a Clouser day before yesterday. We were out of Flamingo, hunting tarpon that day... No joy with the tarpon but a few different species out along the gulf coast of the 'glades, north of the Little Shark...


----------



## mro

Every one of the Spanish Macks I've caught over the years has been a "by catch". I've never targeted them.
Last one I caught, I had just changed out the bone fish fly I was using on "mudding bones" to a small white streamer. Fun on a 5wt..


----------



## birdyshooter

Great day!! 7 reds and a flounder.


----------



## birdyshooter

Well, since I mentioned a flounder I might as well post the pic. F'er inhaled it too!!🤬


----------



## mro

I caught my first Florida flounder in Indian Rocks.
As I started to reach for my fly I noticed the teeth...
Left coast flounder don't have em like Florida.
Soon learned that there's a boat load of toothy critters in Florida.


----------



## Terry




----------



## mro

I can see some purple in that fly


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Put another sheepie in the yak today along with two reds, no pics of those as it’s a pain to get the phone out.
Missed a lot of chances at fish today. They were hungry and eating; just couldn’t keep them buttoned up.


----------



## Cooltex

bass have been crushing poppers on my home water.


----------



## mro

Love the grab on poppers...
I need to make a note to self for the next tarpon trip, bring the big poppers box.
My 10w rod is the current choice to cast them but think I'll stick one on my 12w.
I don't know why I've never tried them for tarpon as I've cast them at just about everything else and I have some with 3/0 hooks.


----------



## Backcountry 16

The cool front has the trout bite on took the Gladesman out of Matlacha Park caught 8 in 2 hours nothing big





















but fun on the 5 weight and this little guy with who thumped the fly hard.


----------



## Flyboy

got a couple more Michigan kings


----------



## Backcountry 16

Went out of Pineland today for round 2 in the gman overcast made it impossible to sight fish with the 7 weight so I broke out the 5 for some more trout fun got a bakers dozen today


----------



## numbskull

Been a good year for these


----------



## Loogie

Broke in the new 8wt TFO and new Tibor Everglades today, a few Redfish and nice Striper!


----------



## Marshdweller08

Finally landed my trophy mullet on fly!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Marshdweller08 said:


> Finally landed my trophy mullet on fly!


They are actually a surprisingly good fight I caught a few about 15 years ago.


----------



## Fredrick

Shiloh said:


> No fish in this pic but Probably one of my favorite pics of all time. The late great Jack Gartside fishing for stripers with Gerald in Boston Habah. Jack was a legendary Boston tier and fly fisherman famous for the iconic Gartside Gurgler
> BC
> View attachment 45176


 Love Jack and his books and patterns I really love his Beast Master General pattern . I check out his website all the time lots of very informative content on there .


----------



## Fredrick

Marshdweller08 said:


> Finally landed my trophy mullet on fly!


So what techniques are utilized to catch these fish and can you catch them on a regular basis or does it have to be when they are feeding a certain way ?


----------



## LowTideFly

A few little Snook and Tarpon on the 5wt. (Tarpon were camera shy)


----------



## LtShinysides

Great day in the backwaters with the 7wt


----------



## Backcountry 16

Pitched some feathers in the gladesman today around Matlacha hooked a few nice trout today and this sail cat that thought hit harder than a snook and was a blast on the 5 weight.


----------



## FLmatt

Couple pics from this weekend. Lots of reds crawling in the super skinny.


----------



## rhart6

Nothing big, but it got my first fish on the fly Sunday. I was really just planning on practicing casting but couldn't resist when I saw how much was going on where I was. 

Also would love to know if anyone knows a decent beginning casting instructor in the Jacksonville FL area.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Congrats. Blackfly closed but I think the owner of the tackle shop next door was going to reopen it maybe check with him he probably knows a instructor.


----------



## Loogie

Nice trout lately in VA Beach!


----------



## mro

No fish pic but this is a couple hundred yards from where I'm currently staying while some work is being done to the house. Water district has no trespassing signs which I used to read as mro can fish here  Thinking of doing a sun rise cast or two.


----------



## Marshdweller08

Fredrick said:


> So what techniques are utilized to catch these fish and can you catch them on a regular basis or does it have to be when they are feeding a certain way ?


Stupid luck, i would say. Nothing else.


----------



## birdyshooter

Loogie said:


> Nice trout lately in VA Beach!
> View attachment 158891


What weight and what line are you running on that ticrx?


----------



## Loogie

The rod is an 8wt, and the line I use for Specks and Reds this time of the year is a RIO In Touch Outbound Short WF8F/I 1.5-2 ips. It is a very nice to cast sink tip line, probably the best there is in terms of castability. The other line I use is a RIO Bonefish Quick Shooter in WF8F. Those are the two lines I use, I normally have both rods (TICRX) rigged in the boat.


----------



## birdyshooter

Loogie said:


> The rod is an 8wt, and the line I use for Specks and Reds this time of the year is a RIO In Touch Outbound Short WF8F/I 1.5-2 ips. It is a very nice to cast sink tip line, probably the best there is in terms of castability. The other line I use is a RIO Bonefish Quick Shooter in WF8F. Those are the two lines I use, I normally have both rods (TICRX) rigged in the boat.


Thanks!! I have two ticrx (6&8) right now. I've never tried a shooting head line before. But, from your experience and countless others, these rods seem like they were made for them.


----------



## Loogie

Birdyshooter, FYI The sink tip line is not a shooting head, its a sink tip, the line is designed to cast like a floating line. A shooting head is a completely different line.


----------



## manny2376

A Flamingo red from Friday afternoon


----------



## Skram

Flatty in the surf today


----------



## karstopo

This southern flounder made the mistake of breaching after some bait.


----------



## crboggs

Popped the cherry on my Sage Maverick 8wt today...good times...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Few of the redfish from this afternoon.


----------



## Marshdweller08

Landed my 1st TX Sheepie on fly last Saturday out of Rockport. 'Bout damn time!


----------



## MickMan

Caught this summer. 0wt Sage SPL rod, hatch reel, orange and white popper.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Two sheepies, 5 lbs flattie and a BUNCH of reds today.


----------



## Skram

MatthewAbbott said:


> Two sheepies, 5 lbs flattie and a BUNCH of reds today.


Epic Day!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Went back to back on sheeps today and a fly my wife tied. Also caught a red on it the broke off on the next when it got underneath the yak. Slower day today due to wind and cloud cover but ended up boating 6.


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## Loogie

Sanibel Snook


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## mro

There are places out here in the delta that look just like that, including the trees in the back ground.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Shallow water Red in Va Beach....


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Last fish caught on the Mitzi before she went down south to the Panhandle.


----------



## BrownDog

Poor timing and cell camera limited the quality...but watched a school tail on the low tide giving us plenty of shots in about a foot of water.


----------



## Str8-Six




----------



## LtShinysides

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 160261


Hell yeah man. Such scrappy little fighters. What did he take?


----------



## Str8-Six

LtShinysides said:


> Hell yeah man. Such scrappy little fighters. What did he take?


Size 2 bonefish fly in bubblegum and white. Love catching them. I’m still trying to catch a slot fish on fly. This one was 1.5” shy.


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## brokeoff




----------



## karstopo

Not the best conditions today for spotting fish, too much wind, but I found a couple.


----------



## numbskull

Ugh. I’d rather be bonefishing.


----------



## ERK




----------



## karstopo




----------



## FlyWeight

Here’s just a few pictures of a successful day out with my lady. We had an absolute blast harassing the locals here in eastern NC! 


View attachment 160790
View attachment 160791
View attachment 160792


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Really getting this sheepie on the fly thing down finally. Maybe; probably not.... Stuck at least one the last 3 or 4 outings.


----------



## sjrobin

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 160261


Dinner


----------



## sjrobin

Str8-Six said:


> Size 2 bonefish fly in bubblegum and white. Love catching them. I’m still trying to catch a slot fish on fly. This one was 1.5” shy.


No size limit or bag limit in Texas. Invasive species


----------



## FlyWeight




----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## numbskull

Beggars can’t be choosers. Hold-over time of year


----------



## FlyWeight




----------



## FlyBy

Found a few this weekend. Jeff and son JP got their first on fly.



































All fish were released unharmed. Can't say the same for the anglers.


----------



## BrownDog

Found happy schooling fish all afternoon


----------



## fatman




----------



## FlyWeight

6wt fun!


----------



## crboggs

The Maverick 8wt is quickly becoming my favorite rod for quick mid range shots...doesn't have the pick up or the range of the NRX but I don't need it for that...










This guy was tailing on an open flat in about 18" of water...dropped a small slider in from about 60' and he pounded it on the first strip...


----------



## BrownDog

crboggs said:


> The Maverick 8wt is quickly becoming my favorite rod for quick mid range shots...doesn't have the pick up or the range of the NRX but I don't need it for that...
> 
> View attachment 161461
> 
> 
> This guy was tailing on an open flat in about 18" of water...dropped a small slider in from about 60' and he pounded it on the first strip...


agreed, makes a great redfish rod.


----------



## Connor Malark

Lots of fun when weather and studying will allow.


----------



## numbskull

Connor Malark said:


> Lots of fun when weather and studying will allow.


Very cool to see someone so accomplished at such a young age. I don't know what you're studying but if you're half as good at it as you are at fishing your future will be very bright. Good Luck.


----------



## 59441

Before the cold front hit.

Topwater on 5wt.


----------



## Czech_Mate

The Exumas last week.


----------



## Shadowcast

Some recent solo outing visitors to the end of the 6 wt!


----------



## Connor Malark

Sheepy


----------



## crboggs

Water was sooooooper clear today and there was nowhere for them to hide...6 to the boat and 2 others came unbuttoned...epic day...

Each time I saw a nice big girl cruising there would be rats and schoolies with her. At least 3 times they jumped the fly ahead of the fish I was hoping for.

But they were all fun...


----------



## BrownDog

Had one eat so close today there was no line out of the rod, just dropped on its head and wiggled.


----------



## BrownDog

Fishing has just been that good....

Schools happily swimming around the boat all morning, lots of fish caught. This one went over 30"


----------



## permitchaser

FlyWeight said:


> Here’s just a few pictures of a successful day out with my lady. We had an absolute blast harassinesg the locals here in eastern NC!
> 
> 
> View attachment 160790
> View attachment 160791
> View attachment 160792


Pictures did not load


----------



## permitchaser

FlyWeight said:


> View attachment 160972
> View attachment 160973
> View attachment 160974


Just got my braces off after 3 years


----------



## ERK

Pb snook on fly! 35.5”


----------



## ERK




----------



## Flyboy

Belly crawler was the first fish on my new H3


----------



## Loogie

Some nice Specks


----------



## Shadowcast

A quick solo warm up session for RedFly 15. Would've had about 4 or 5 more if someone was poling the skiff. Lots of laid up and belly crawling players. The @High_Flies Dreamcatcher got the nod today. RedFly 15 is January 16, 2021 in Apollo Beach, FL.
.
.
#shadowcastflyfishing #saltmarshskiffs #saltmarsh1444 #ankonasalesrepresentative #RedFlyTournaments #RedFly15 #tampabayflyfishing #flyfishing #waterworkslamson #rcioptics #powerpole #skinnywaterculture #monicflyfishing #highflies #releaserulers #carbonmarine #barflysafetyharbor #barflypalmharbor #barflyoutfitters #skinnyskiff #skifflife #polingskiff #technicalskiff #customskiff #microskiff


----------



## BrownDog

This one had a gentle eat in about 1.5ft of water, then quickly went into the backing.


----------



## Drifter

First couple days of the winter treating us good!


----------



## bryson

BrownDog said:


> This one had a gentle eat in about 1.5ft of water, then quickly went into the backing.
> 
> View attachment 162309


The bites I was getting the other day were very subtle too -- don't think my fish were that big though, that one looks like a tank. Nice job!


----------



## BrownDog

Bryson- I think we are finally seeing the fish slow down with the cooler water. Angler thought he was snagged until it took off.


----------



## JacksonOB

Happy hungry fish in South Andros this week


----------



## Str8-Six

This guy saved the day yesterday and is my first everglades red on fly. Really cool seeing them eat in clear water vs when I used to fish in Jacksonville. Had shots at over 15 fish but my window for presenting the fly was very short as I was drifting a flat at a fast pace due to wind. I wonder if a power pole would of helped. Sorry for the bad pic as the fish inhaled the fly and didn’t want to keep out of water for much longer.


----------



## Steve_Mevers




----------



## AZ_squid

I've been chasing a sheepshead on the fly (loosely) for a few years now. Bought my girlfriend a bvk 7wt for Christmas and she hooks into 2 of them today. Haha, I'm a little jealous but extremely happy for her! She's only been fly fishing since last March and has been killing it!


----------



## permitchaser

You guys are making me jealous. I went quail hunting yesterday and it was 27 degrees. Can't wait till it warms up and I can post something I caught. But as it looks now it may be March or April


----------



## Flyboy

butt hooked a stingray


----------



## Surffshr

Ouch!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 162896
> 
> butt hooked a stingray


Bet that was a good fight


----------



## fatman

permitchaser said:


> You guys are making me jealous. I went quail hunting yesterday and it was 27 degrees.


gee, that's too bad....


----------



## karstopo

Shellcracker.


----------



## Flatoutfly

AZ_squid said:


> View attachment 162864
> View attachment 162865
> 
> I've been chasing a sheepshead on the fly (loosely) for a few years now. Bought my girlfriend a bvk 7wt for Christmas and she hooks into 2 of them today. Haha, I'm a little jealous but extremely happy for her! She's only been fly fishing since last March and has been killing it!


Awesome deal, I remember when we had grass like that on our flats, maybe one day it will come back.


----------



## Connor Malark

Couple nice ones out of LA before winter break, a nice day back home in Charleston, and first trip of the year back in LA before school starts


----------



## Skram

First fish of 2021. Quick trip and wanted to try some new sinking line on the 8wt. Can always count on these guys to bite.


----------



## karstopo

When I can’t find the time for the saltwater, I’ll go pester the fish in the lake. Really just an excuse to soak in some sunshine.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

karstopo said:


> View attachment 163750
> View attachment 163751
> View attachment 163752
> 
> When I can’t find the time for the saltwater, I’ll go pester the fish in the lake. Really just an excuse to soak in some sunshine.


What part of the world are catching those dandy guys in right now ?


----------



## JIMMYZ750

karstopo said:


> View attachment 163750
> View attachment 163751
> View attachment 163752
> 
> When I can’t find the time for the saltwater, I’ll go pester the fish in the lake. Really just an excuse to soak in some sunshine.


How about a pic of a couple flies you use when targeting these little guys and what wt rod?


----------



## mro

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> What part of the world are catching those dandy guys in right now ?





BM_Barrelcooker said:


> and I have to point out that some of y’all on this thread are hotspottin S.O.B.’s and it’s rude as hell to blabber on about locations .....even if they are well known.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Ok I’ll take that. 

I apologize for hornin in on someone’s bluegill spot.

I should have phrased it “ how far south are you “ That’s not hot spotting launches and reefs etc. 

Maybe we should make a “What’s the
Best spots to fish” thread.

that will get it all out there.


----------



## karstopo

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> What part of the world are catching those dandy guys in right now ?


SE Texas. Live on a natural oxbow near the Brazos River not far from the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## karstopo

JIMMYZ750 said:


> How about a pic of a couple flies you use when targeting these little guys and what wt rod?











this rod or an Echo BAG 6wt. Quickshot. Built some crappie (bamboo sunk by concrete)condos off my dock. Water is 7-9 feet deep around the brush. Lake might be 12 feet at deepest. Standard 3x mustad streamer hooks, size 6. Tungsten beads, wild turkey marabou or dyed commercial marabou. Red 210 thread. Grizzly hackle.


----------



## karstopo

Mixed bag this morning.


----------



## permitchaser

I’ve caught blue Gill , shell crackers and bass on a floating grasshopper fly with a small bug dropped below. But it's 30 degrees here now and been cold all month so this one was caught last summer


----------



## mro

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I apologize


Don't...
I'm just yanking on the chain... 

* permitchaser*
that's a handful


----------



## Str8-Six

First saltwater fish on the kayak is a snake bight red. Worked very hard and probably casted to over 30 tailing catfish to get this one . I have a new respect for kayak fishermen.


----------



## flynut

That's a redfish not a catfish bro. Nice catch on the fly! Congrats


----------



## RJTaylor

karstopo said:


> View attachment 163750
> View attachment 163751
> View attachment 163752
> 
> When I can’t find the time for the saltwater, I’ll go pester the fish in the lake. Really just an excuse to soak in some sunshine.


Fish #2 looks like a little cross breeding has been going on.


----------



## Str8-Six

flynut said:


> That's a redfish not a catfish bro. Nice catch on the fly! Congrats


Lol, that wasn’t a typo. There were actual catfish tailing the flat. I hear they are considered a trophy fish in Texas.


----------



## karstopo

Small craft advisory, 42 degrees, fish off the pontoon tethered to the dock.








Bluegills don’t care about how cold it is up above.


----------



## karstopo

One more. Fish ran big today.


----------



## Drifter

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 163755
> View attachment 163755


Is this in Florida?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Drifter said:


> Is this in Florida?


Lose lips sink ships. 😜😜


----------



## fatman

Drifter said:


> Is this in Florida?


He's in Kentucky. If you know Barrelcooker, he builds habitat to suit his needs in his backyard....

PS: I'm only partially kidding


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

fatman said:


> He's in Kentucky. If you know Barrelcooker, he builds habitat to suit his needs in his backyard....
> 
> PS: I'm only partially kidding


love ya Kev .We need to catch up.
I’m headed back to my undisclosed location for a couple months on feb 1.

going to hang there until the tarpon pass. Then it’s musky , bluegill , and smallies for a while.


----------



## mro

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Lose lips sink ships. 😜😜



Looks like it's just somewhere south of XXXXX


----------



## Drifter

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Lose lips sink ships. 😜😜


I was just going to compliment you on a cold weather bone if it was.

I can see when I’m not in someone’s cool club. Lol have fun with the girls.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Drifter said:


> I was just going to compliment you on a cold weather bone if it was.
> 
> I can see when I’m not in someone’s cool club. Lol have fun with the girls.


you sure are sensitive for an old salty bastard.

it was a cold weather bone.

wish I found more. 😎


----------



## karstopo

I’ve seen this bass hanging around my dock for a long time now. Always looks like it’s on death’s door, yet here it is feeding in 3‘ of 50 degree water on a cold and cloudy day. Head keeps growing, not so much the rest of it.


----------



## fatman

Drifter said:


> I was just going to compliment you on a cold weather bone if it was.
> 
> I can see when I’m not in someone’s cool club. Lol have fun with the girls.


known Barrelcooker a long time. Don't take ANYthing he says seriously.
cooks a damn fine racoon, too.....


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

fatman said:


> known Barrelcooker a long time. Don't take ANYthing he says seriously.
> cooks a damn fine racoon, too.....


have you seen my latest duck recipe ?

wild oyster mushrooms take it to the next level.


fresh widgeon and wild oyster mushrooms:


----------



## Drifter

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> you sure are sensitive for an old salty bastard.
> 
> it was a cold weather bone.
> 
> wish I found more. 😎


yes I am sensitive and congrats on your Bone 😏


----------



## Hank

*BM_Barrelcooker*

What time should we arrive and can we bring anything to share?


----------



## permitchaser

RJTaylor said:


> Fish #2 looks like a little cross breeding has been going on.


I agree maybe a crappy gill


----------



## Backcountry 16

First trip of the new year took the Gladesman out of Pineland today super low tide and breezy but managed 6 trout on the 5 weight with this nice one at the end. Measured 19.5 inches and released back to fight another day.


----------



## Connor Malark




----------



## kjnengr

fatman said:


> known Barrelcooker a long time. Don't take ANYthing he says seriously.
> cooks a damn fine racoon, too.....


His grilled beaver tail looked to die for.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

A true delicacy.


----------



## karstopo

One of the many low water reds from the other day. Stake out, cast to a targeted spot 40-50’ away in ~2’ of water, catch a redfish, rinse, repeat type of fishing. Happens every winter when the water gets blown out. Not sight fishing for the most part, but still beats staying home.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Took the Gladesman out of Matlacha today 2 hour delay for a bad 5 month old battery in the Jeep thankfully it was under warranty. Managed 9 trout on the 5 weight a few nicer ones. Good to see them coming back strong.
Poled a half dozen shorelines looking for reds only saw one and he was high tailing it the other way . The water is super clear right now.





















and the poor man's tarpon towards the end of the day.


----------



## karstopo

Crappie have started moving shallow here. Had to compete with an Ace fisherman for my share. Based on the scat, he’s way better at fishing.


----------



## mro

karstopo said:


> Crappie


I remember the last Crappie I caught, about 35 years ago fishing with my dad and his friend Randy.
We were LMB fishing in the delta, they were using plug casters and I was using a Cortland Black Diamond 6 wt.
I'd gone down to small black fly as the water was pretty clear and the fish were few, over cast day.
Good eats.


----------



## BrownDog

Despite the rain I just couldn't stay inside today


----------



## Flyboy

That’s a stud


----------



## numbskull

Reduced to fishing for man-made fish up here. Better than nothing.....I guess


----------



## crboggs

BrownDog said:


> Despite the rain I just couldn't stay inside today


Solid fish. Nice.


----------



## 59441

BrownDog said:


> Despite the rain I just couldn't stay inside today
> 
> View attachment 165631


On a bright orange line. What a flex haha


----------



## BrownDog

Flat_Lyin said:


> On a bright orange line. What a flex haha


bonefish quick shooter/a great redfish line.
I like the orange to track casts


----------



## BrownDog

Big fish eat small flies 
34” fish, kwan on a #2 SC15


----------



## mro

So what kinda knot ya tying there Browndog?


----------



## tailwalk




----------



## LtShinysides

Haven't gotten the long rod out much the last two months. Felt good to catch anything. Pup wasn't impressed. Some crazy weather rolling through yesterday. Went from clear to couldn't see in 15 mins


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

mins
View attachment 167091


Fry that dude in some butter with black pepper.. you won’t believe how delicious it is.


----------



## 59441




----------



## Str8-Six

One of three bones today - this is the only one on fly as others were on artificial and a tad bigger. All very thick and healthy fish.


----------



## Sabalo

Weather finally cooperated and I was able to get out and wet a fly. Had a good day
With a drum and some reds


----------



## Thtguyrobb

Last fish I’ve caught out on the gulf coast, weather has been crazy lately


----------



## MilRob

Just got back from Florida. Managed to catch my first tarpon and then #2 and #3.


----------



## Sabalo

Congrats and well done. Great photos. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Terry

A few from the weekend.


----------



## Str8-Six

MilRob said:


> Just got back from Florida. Managed to catch my first tarpon and then #2 and #3.
> View attachment 168215
> View attachment 168216
> View attachment 168217
> View attachment 168218


Well done and very nice first tarpon! Did you go with a guide by chance? I’m itching to chase some poon.


----------



## MilRob

Yes I was out with a guide. He happens to be a friend of mine. We went out for a full day and got one. Then went out another day and got 2 that morning. Caught them on my 10 wt Asquith. Biggest was 100 lb. For a novice saltwater angler I was happy with how the rod handled them.


----------



## rhart6

Not big, but first couple I caught on something I tied. Went out just to practice casting since I'm still a newbie.


----------



## Smudge

Poor man’s permit on an EP spawning shrimp following a mudding ray in the lower Keys. Polled my buddy onto a good permit which turned on his fly and then immediately spooked. Found a couple of sleepy reds and saw a few bruiser lower keys bones but never connected. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Smudge

Found the right kind today. Worked hard for them but got it done!


----------



## tailwalk

MilRob said:


> Just got back from Florida. Managed to catch my first tarpon and then #2 and #3.
> View attachment 168215
> View attachment 168216
> View attachment 168217
> View attachment 168218



Oh man, you're toast now! Nice fish!!


----------



## MilRob

tailwalk said:


> Oh man, you're toast now! Nice fish!!


Yep pretty much all I have thought about since getting home. How do I get back!!


----------



## Bill Payne

Caught 5 more blues, all bigger than this one. But this was the first on the new reel. Caught on a clouser I tied.


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## Devin1128




----------



## Loogie

Snook awesomenes, this guy took me for a ride in my kayak!


----------



## Permit.Me

MilRob said:


> Just got back from Florida. Managed to catch my first tarpon and then #2 and #3.
> View attachment 168215
> View attachment 168216
> View attachment 168217
> View attachment 168218


I love that second jumping photo! Great job! We're all jealous!


----------



## mro

MilRob said:


> Yep pretty much all I have thought about since getting home. How do I get back!!


Getting back? I feel your pain 
my hook up of a 4 foot Tarpon in Tampa Bay turned a 2 to 4 week fishing trip into years. 
It ain't called fly fishing paradise for nothing


----------



## MilRob

mro said:


> Getting back? I feel your pain
> my hook up of a 4 foot Tarpon in Tampa Bay turned a 2 to 4 week fishing trip into years.
> It ain't called fly fishing paradise for nothing


If my job paid the same in Florida I would be happy to leave these Minnesota winters!!


----------



## sevenweight

A new personal-best fly-fed redfish @ 31” ...


----------



## Net 30

Congrats on a stud Red. How many times in that 6-minute fight did you pray your knots would hold? 
Love the moment the fly line got wrapped around the net handle....oh boy'...... you dodged that bullet!


----------



## flynut

SWEET! Congrats ! Glad somebody is catching some fish on the fly.


----------



## sevenweight

Net 30 said:


> Congrats on a stud Red. How many times in that 6-minute fight did you pray your knots would hold?
> Love the moment the fly line got wrapped around the net handle....oh boy'...... you dodged that bullet!


Thanks! Usually in those situations with a fly outfit I’m totally confident in the connections. However, for my leader butt to flyline connection, I recently switched from loop-to-loop to a nail knot and a couple friends insisted that I’d lose a fish sooner or later and be sorry. So that was in the back of my mind for sure. Yes the net handle could have been a disaster. Also, I trimmed up the trolling motor with the remote just seconds before the fish made a final run under the bow and that one could have otherwise wrecked the rod tip or sheared the line. The water was less than two feet deep so there weren’t a lot of options for protecting the rod.


----------



## Mike Geer

Finally got to fish today after the crazy winter storm. I have been concerned about the fish kill, and there are a lot of dead fish. 90% of the dead fish in the area i fish are black drum. Saw a few dead trout and a few reds. The fishery still seems strong; we had a great day today. PB Big Ugly; 25+lbs. on 4lbs tippet.





  








EC521EAC-6203-4D20-BDCC-132FE66C76D6.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Mar 6, 2021












  








82CDEAF1-4765-462B-B517-1637CA303B3D.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Mar 6, 2021


----------



## Smudge

“Hey Matt, what are you up to?”

“Nothing much, just got home”

“Want to run out real quick before the tide flips?”

“Hell yeah! I’m on my way down!”

Love those phone calls!


----------



## ButterDawg

Just returned from a week in the Keys. Thankfully managed to get a few days in with a guide out of Big Pine. We really lucked out with some beautiful weather considering the front that's moving in this week. 

Went 1/3 on juvi tarpon with a shrimpy toad. Also had multiple shots at laid up and cruising fish in the 80-120+lb range. Had several nice shots at permit, including a 25lb-er that tailed on an orange/tan/brown strong arm merkin but sadly never came tight and followed the fly all the way to the bow after the missed eat (that was a heartbreaker and will be haunting me for the foreseeable future). Finally got my first bonefish on the last flat we fished that day!

Few days later fished a canoe out of Flamingo, ENP for a few hours. Had some follows from snook and baby tarpon but no eats. Stopped by a canal on the way out of the park and landed my first peacock bass on an EP everglades special to save the day. Can't wait to come back!


----------



## Smudge

ButterDawg said:


> Just returned from a week in the Keys. Thankfully managed to get a few days in with a guide out of Big Pine. We really lucked out with some beautiful weather considering the front that's moving in this week.
> 
> Went 1/3 on juvi tarpon with a shrimpy toad. Also had multiple shots at laid up and cruising fish in the 80-120+lb range. Had several nice shots at permit, including a 25lb-er that tailed on an orange/tan/brown strong arm merkin but sadly never came tight and followed the fly all the way to the bow after the missed eat (that was a heartbreaker and will be haunting me for the foreseeable future). Finally got my first bonefish on the last flat we fished that day!
> 
> Few days later fished a canoe out of Flamingo, ENP for a few hours. Had some follows from snook and baby tarpon but no eats. Stopped by a canal on the way out of the park and landed my first peacock bass on an EP everglades special to save the day. Can't wait to come back!
> 
> View attachment 169386
> 
> 
> View attachment 169387
> 
> 
> View attachment 169388


Awesome! I know exactly what canal you’re talking about and I got my first peacock there too! Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Water Bound

Testing out a new to me Abel 7/8n I just picked up.


----------



## Flatoutfly

Went down to Vero to do some exploring.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## karstopo

Idiotic Crappie grabbing a deer hair diver. Did finally see some chunky bass up shallow...


----------



## fatman

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 170387
> 
> 
> View attachment 170388


fried or smoked?


----------



## tcov

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 170387
> 
> 
> View attachment 170388


Lochness Monster?


----------



## fishnpreacher

That thang needs killin'


BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 170387
> 
> 
> View attachment 170388


----------



## Renegade

Put on a clinic catching juvies and small snook in the glades on my Oyster Bamboo rod last weekend


----------



## fishnpreacher

Sweet! Snooklets and poon...on bamboo!


----------



## LtShinysides

Got a handful of nice snook in the backwaters today


----------



## Backcountry 16

Caught a few bass today on the 7 weight


----------



## rhart6

Wish I could say I placed the cast but alas the guide put the fly down at 10:30 that my newbie lefty self couldn't sneak in down the creek. First red on the fly, and on one I did tie. I'll take it.


----------



## flynut

congrats on your first!!!!


----------



## permitchaser

tcov said:


> Lochness Monster?


Glad I wasn't the only one who thought that. Doesn't look like a fish maybe a cardboard fish 🐟


----------



## Backcountry 16

Took the action craft put of Matlacha Park yesterday and as I was loading up in the morning snapped this pic of my cat in top of the pole barn. Managed 10 trout with a few clunkers on the 7 weight. A 20 inch and an 18 inch were the 2 biggest looked for some redfish but the wind didn't cooperate and I only had flyrods aboard. It's good to see the trout rebounding.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

finally


----------



## fatman

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 171549
> 
> 
> View attachment 171550
> 
> 
> finally


nice red handle on that bottle opener


----------



## Jason M

Got to brag a little. I consider this a solo fish because I was polling and the wife was asleep. Puglisi crab


----------



## B_Katz

Some of my favorites.


----------



## Daz

PB brackish largemouth Thursday morning on a yellow gurgler. 22" and estimated at over 7.5lbs (FWC calculator)


----------



## sevenweight

Speaking of gurglers and PBs, I had my PB topwater redfish a few weeks ago on a chartreuse gurgler....


----------



## flynut

Well done sir! Congrats


----------



## btpeck14

Renegade said:


> Put on a clinic catching juvies and small snook in the glades on my Oyster Bamboo rod last weekend
> 
> View attachment 170713
> View attachment 170714
> View attachment 170715


Can I ask what kind of bamboo rod that is? Custom built? if so, what is the blank? I would love to build a bamboo rod for the salt!


----------



## FlyBy

sevenweight said:


> Speaking of gurglers and PBs, I had my PB topwater redfish a few weeks ago on a chartreuse gurgler....


Dang that was purty. Congrats.


----------



## karstopo

Big, big fish.





























matching the caterpillar hatch. 2 weight fun in the backyard.


----------



## sevenweight

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 171550
> 
> 
> I’m totally jealous of those pompano!


----------



## fishnpreacher

btpeck14 said:


> Can I ask what kind of bamboo rod that is? Custom built? if so, what is the blank? I would love to build a bamboo rod for the salt!


Bill Oyster is a bamboo rod maker in Blue Ridge, Ga. Bamboo Fly Rods and bamboo fly rod making classes (oysterbamboo.com) 
He has rod making classes, shop tours. Great guy.


----------



## brokeoff

Finally. First one:


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

brokeoff said:


> Finally. First one:
> 
> View attachment 172411


Damnnnn solid work!!!


----------



## BrownDog

I had the privilege of fishing the last few days with an 86 year young fly only angler. He still gets up on the bow, throws a tight loop, and catches fish. I can only hope I am able to do the same.


----------



## Backcountry 16

BrownDog said:


> I had the privilege of fishing the last few days with an 86 year young fly only angler. He still gets up on the bow, throws a tight loop, and catches fish. I can only hope I am able to do the same.
> 
> View attachment 172418
> 
> 
> View attachment 172419
> 
> 
> View attachment 172420
> 
> 
> View attachment 172421


Well done


----------



## flynut

brokeoff said:


> Finally. First one:
> 
> View attachment 172411


What kind of fly is that hanging out of his mouth? How much did it weigh looks nice congrats


----------



## brokeoff

flynut said:


> What kind of fly is that hanging out of his mouth? How much did it weigh looks nice congrats


Shrimp fly I’d say. No clue what it thought it was.

Maybe an 10 lb fish. Also, not too sure.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Trout bites on fire still despite the wind mana







ged 9 today with one 20 incher out of Matlacha and had Lazy Flamingo world famous fish dip for lunch. Only one shot at a red today but no taker.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Still tearing up the trout we lost count today with my 23 year old daughter she was throwing a jig with a spinning







rod and I was throwing the Sage 7 weight.


----------



## FLmatt

A handful from this weekend. Been having a lot of fun with the 6 weight.


----------



## Loogie

Snook were hungry yesterday!


----------



## tailwalk

Had to make sure the 6 weight still worked


----------



## 59441

Healthy lookin bass


----------



## Stormy Monday

Had a nice couple days chasing little gems with my son in Virginia. Beautiful mountains and these guys eating dries.


----------



## Skram

A couple days of solid bullred action. Massive schools all over the beaches recently. 10wt was broken so I put a solid bend in the 8.


----------



## Daz

PB yesterday on a gurgler -I think just under 40" (my measuring decal only goes to 36").


----------



## flynut

Hell yeah! Congrats


----------



## Kevin Clark

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!





Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


Vrbo


----------



## caidenjenkins




----------



## Joey Bagels

Been float tubing for bass with the 3 wt and some dries and droppers recently. They’re shallow and eating tons of dragon and damselflies. Usually I get some hefty sunfish about now too, but the water levels are way down and my usual spots are baking in the sun.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Joey Bagels said:


> Been float tubing for bass with the 3 wt and some dries and droppers recently. They’re shallow and eating tons of dragon and damselflies. Usually I get some hefty sunfish about now too, but the water levels are way down and my usual spots are baking in the sun.
> View attachment 173137
> View attachment 173138
> View attachment 173139
> View attachment 173140


That's a hell of a catch on a 3 weight


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Musky bycatch.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

DWJensen said:


> PB yesterday on a gurgler -I think just under 40" (my measuring decal only goes to 36").
> View attachment 172953
> View attachment 172954


Dayum!!!

nice one


----------



## Joey Bagels

#6 muddler minnow, old but not obsolete. Still messing around with the 3 wt and lost a bass that I’ll have nightmares about for years.


----------



## trick621

First fish on the new 5wt setup🤙🏼


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

How’s it taste ?
The five weight ?


----------



## Backcountry 16

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> How’s it taste ?
> The five weight ?


Probably better than the carp would.


----------



## jay.bush1434

caidenjenkins said:


> View attachment 173063
> View attachment 173064
> View attachment 173065
> View attachment 173066
> View attachment 173067


That's a great grassie!


----------



## jay.bush1434

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> How’s it taste ?
> The five weight ?


I've eaten grass carp. Depending the quality of the water the fish came out of, it is very good. Big flaky white meat, reminds me of the texture of grouper but not having that subtle sweetness that grouper has. One big issue are the pin bones. They are very thin and long so you have to be careful to get them all out when cleaning and eating. Seeing how most of them that I've caught come from bayous and retention ponds, I'll pass on them next time and just let them swim.


----------



## trick621

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> How’s it taste ?
> The five weight ?


Dirty/salty


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## Smackdaddy53

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 173352
> 
> 
> View attachment 173353


That’s how I started fly fishing. I love catching slabs on a popper or wooly bugger!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Had to go back to the well.


----------



## Outearly

Not a particularly heroic story, but caught him on a fly...


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## Sabalo

Outearly. That is hilarious. My ribs are hurting. Placing the cocktail glass for scale. Love it. You crack me up


----------



## CedarCreek

Only took 7 hours of casting my 10 and 11 weights to get one bite. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Sabalo said:


> Outearly. That is hilarious. My ribs are hurting. Placing the cocktail glass for scale. Love it. You crack me up


He must have misplaced his lighter.


----------



## fatman

after a few false starts, it looks like Spring may be here...


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## Joey Bagels

Sometimes, not always, but sometimes, when you fish a muddler behind a popper, you double your pleasure.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

First fish with my 7 week old son Samuel Starbuck!


----------



## trick621




----------



## Outearly

trick621 said:


> View attachment 174505
> View attachment 174506
> View attachment 174507


Man, those peacocks are such beautiful fish!


----------



## flynut

Outearly said:


> Man, those peacocks are such beautiful fish!


X2. Miami area?


----------



## trick621

flynut said:


> X2. Miami area?


Ft Lauderdale area


----------



## hlane09

Great trip to Ascension Bay, MX two weeks ago. Landed three permit


----------



## spc7669

hlane09 said:


> View attachment 174945
> View attachment 174946
> View attachment 174947
> 
> Great trip to Ascension Bay, MX two weeks ago. Landed three permit


Three permit on fly is quite a trip.


----------



## George_Fisher123

Flood-tide season is back in full swing in the Carolinas.


----------



## BrownDog

Here's some tailing fish from yesterdays low tide:


----------



## Stormy Monday

Finally getting out of the dink stage!


----------



## Bill Payne

No snook wanting to play at Jupiter inlet this morning, but I caught a nice sunrise. Also had a bird pick up my fly. So at least I know it looks like a baitfish!


----------



## trekker




----------



## Str8-Six

One of the big ones that got away. Broke on the loop connection to hook towards the end of the fight. Anyone ever use a clinch knot to the fly for this reason? Landing some of the smaller ones made me feel a little better.


----------



## tailwalk

Nice to get one to hand, whatever the size! I've never used a clinch knot for tarpon but depending on the fly it might be fine. It'll be interesting to see what others think. I think Fordyce's book describes it as an option. I still like a fully seated loop knot to the fly though, maximizing the action and all that.


----------



## trekker




----------



## Redfish727

I’ve caught more redfish over 30 inches in the past two years than I have in my lifetime. Here’s a 35 1/2 inch stud caught tailing in a bay head with about 20 others with it. Great fight on an 8 wt! I am not looking forward to the re-opening of redfish snook and trout in the Tampa Bay Area. Fishing has been really good, but the numbers will drop pretty quick with as many people on the water these days. Hopefully others will remain catch n release as I’m sure a lot will. Tight lines everyone


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Love these guys !

dragon tail delivered in less than ideal conditions.


----------



## Marshdweller08

Few and far between on Texas coast since the freeze. Looking towards better days soon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Marshdweller08 said:


> Few and far between on Texas coast since the freeze. Looking towards better days soon.


Some people think I’m joking about the freeze killing our mangroves...look at them in the background.


----------



## fatman

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Love these guys !
> 
> dragon tail delivered in less than ideal conditions.
> View attachment 175814
> View attachment 175815


Is that one of them fancy newfangled mooskie sticks?


----------



## Marshdweller08

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Some people think I’m joking about the freeze killing our mangroves...look at them in the background.


ALL DEAD! NO JOKE.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

fatman said:


> Is that one of them fancy newfangled mooskie sticks?


nope. That’s a badass glass from whulf rod co.

it’s a blast.


----------



## flytyn

Boated a nice poon on fly, fishing with Captain Mike Sorrel , aka Marietta Mike, today. Got her to the skiff in 10 minutes with the Tibor Pacific and purposely popped her off while green due to several big bulls being in the area. The Pacific was christened today and didn’t fail to disappoint in how quick it picks up line.


----------



## trick621




----------



## Skram

Went offshore yesterday to tangle with some reef dwellers. Stuck my best snapper on fly and lost a decent Cobia. You really have to put the brakes on theses guys over the reefs and bring lots of extra leader & flies.


----------



## timogleason

41.5" on the 7 weight. LUCKY!


----------



## B_Katz

It's been a fun spring!


----------



## Daz

Big redfish this morning - My best red to date, and on a topwater fly to boot. This fish was a tank and measured out at over 30".


----------



## Sabalo

Christened my new NRX pro 1 11wt on a couple of poons. great stick and like it better than my 4 pc. pic is poor quality, but hard to hold rod with one hand and capture a pic on the jump.


----------



## Flyboy

Found some happy tailers on the low tide this morning


----------



## permitchaser

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Love these guys !
> 
> dragon tail delivered in less than ideal conditions.
> View attachment 175814
> View attachment 175815


I got some of those flies left over from my last Tarpon trip. Since we didn't see a fish I have plenty left and know where some bass are


----------



## Loogie

A couple of nice beach snook today!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Loogie said:


> A couple of nice beach snook today!
> View attachment 176581
> View attachment 176582


Sanibel?


----------



## spc7669

Thought it was a carp. Nice surprise. I did get a carp later but he broke me off when I was trying to Boga him.


----------



## Sabalo

Job well done and nice buffalo. They can be so frustrating as tough to make eat.


----------



## spc7669

I thought he was a carp. Really short cast due to cloud cover. I’ve caught one other on a bass jig but it was my first on fly.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Some wild NH trout on my Suntech Kurenai tenkara rod!


----------



## dingoatemebaby

And a personal best Black Sea bass on the fly!


----------



## Sabalo

spc7669 said:


> I thought he was a carp. Really short cast due to cloud cover. I’ve caught one other on a bass jig but it was my first on fly.


I’ve been fortunate to catch several on fly but they are very frustrating and you have to go through many what you think are perfect casts to finally get an eat. It does make you appreciate the eat because of the countless refusals at least that has been my experience. I dread seeing them as you have to throw to them because they are taunting you but then just refuse. Congrats again on your catch. It was well earned


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## eightwt

dingoatemebaby said:


> And a personal best Black Sea bass on the fly!
> View attachment 176646


Nice, how deep were you fishing?


----------



## dingoatemebaby

eightwt said:


> Nice, how deep were you fishing?


Fishing rocky rip line ~15-20ft deep with 30' of Cortland LC-13


----------



## Flyboy

tailer


----------



## Jason M

I love to flip em right after a roll.


----------



## ZaachYoung

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!





Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!





Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## Loogie

A friend Chris Conant took these awesome pics of a Redfish we stalked!


----------



## brokeoff

PB striper by sight on a tough day. Yet all I can think about is the big tipping tail I couldn’t get a reaction from.

Anyway:


----------



## Mdees88

Just bought my first fly rod 2 weeks ago. Finally got the hang of casting a couple days ago. Started tying my own flies as well (talking about diving right in, lol). Decided to join this site learn more about it.

Went last night and caught a limit of specs. They were chewing good. Probably caught 30 on the fly rod.




























Been working on a glass minnow immitation. This is where I'm at so far. The eyes are 3d domed and make the head too wide so I have some sticker eyes coming that are a little bit smaller...


----------



## spc7669

For a first outing with a fly rod and a first tie, I must say you are killing it.


----------



## Mdees88

spc7669 said:


> For a first outing with a fly rod and a first tie, I must say you are killing it.


Thanks. I've been catching some bream in my pond and I went last week a caught some white trout on a clouser minnow I bought but this was the first trip with all my own flies and since I learned how to cast better. I was struggling but after watching a bunch of YouTube videos everything "clicked" the other morning.....

This was my first fish on a fly....











And first fish out of the boat....


----------



## spc7669

I wondered what a white trout was til I saw the pic. I believe that’s what we call a skipjack. A striper will lose his mind over one of those under a balloon.


----------



## kkeetr

Mdees88 said:


> Been working on a glass minnow immation. This is where I'm at so far. The eyes are 3d domed and make the head too wide so I have some sticker eyes coming that are a little bit smaller...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176981


This is the coolest thing I've seen all day!


----------



## Mdees88

spc7669 said:


> I wondered what a white trout was til I saw the pic. I believe that’s what we call a skipjack. A striper will lose his mind over one of those under a balloon.


Two different fish. I think you're referring to a skipjack herring which is a type of shad. This white trout is basically a spotted seatrout without spots. Great eating, no size/creel limits, and no worms.....

Caught about a third of these white trout on a clouser a week or two ago....


----------



## Backcountry 16

spc7669 said:


> I wondered what a white trout was til I saw the pic. I believe that’s what we call a skipjack. A striper will lose his mind over one of those under a balloon.


We call the Sugar Trout is Swfl. Welcome to fly fishing @Mdees88 say goodbye to your money.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Backcountry 16 said:


> We call the Sugar Trout is Swfl. Welcome to fly fishing @Mdees88 say goodbye to your money.


butter trout here.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Took a break from the salt and tried out some cold sweet water stuff. Wild McCloud rainbows on 7'6" 3wt, 6x (3.5lb tippet) #14 copper John nymphs. About as different a style of fly fishing as I can get from my 8wt on my skiff chasing reds and sheepies. Easily some of the most difficult fish to catch and challenging, technical fishing I've ever done. Made carp and sheepies not as tough.


----------



## Bonefish Tamer

Not recent, but last fish of the last day on Xmas Island. Hooked 7, but only landed two.


----------



## Daz

Tarpon with a twist today: Cast to a roller and something felt a little off. The fish grabbed my topwater fly and I did a quick strip set and the fight was on! Jump, and what? All of a sudden my 9' fly rod was only about 6-1/2' long. That weird feeling in the cast was the tip section of the rod coming loose and the strip set and jump popped it clear of the rest of the rod. It then slid down to the end of the line, right against the fish's nose. Here I was with a nice juvi tarpon on the line and only a partial rod to fight him with. Every time he jumped I was afraid he was going to break the leader and I'd lose the rod section forever. Luck was with me however and about 5 minutes later I got him to the boat.

The release didn't exactly go as planned as the hook broke, but I caught the fish, he swam off safely, and I didn't lose the rod tip so all in all a pretty good morning (also boated a few ladyfish and a Mayan as well).


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Technically I didn’t catch this on the fly but man it was good.


----------



## trick621




----------



## Mdees88

Tied up a griffiths gnat variant last night and caught this little guy when I got home this morning....


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Flounder
Two on the grill one on the fry


----------



## Mdees88

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 178020
> View attachment 178021
> View attachment 178022
> 
> Flounder
> Two on the grill one on the fry


Nice... what fly you catch them on?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Oddly enough it’s my favorite smallmouth fly.
Fish skulls river creature. They love it !


----------



## permitchaser

trick621 said:


> View attachment 177910
> View attachment 177911


Would that be a snake head?


----------



## Megalops

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 178020
> View attachment 178021
> View attachment 178022
> 
> Flounder
> Two on the grill one on the fry


That’s a first for me: skin on flounder.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Then you ain’t really been Livin.


----------



## bryson

Megalops said:


> That’s a first for me: skin on flounder.


Oh yeah, cooking flounder whole is one of my favorite ways. My wife doesn't like it as much due to the visual, but it's really good. Helps a lot with smaller fish where the "underside" fillets would come out too thin.


----------



## Megalops

bryson said:


> Oh yeah, cooking flounder whole is one of my favorite ways. My wife doesn't like it as much due to the visual, but it's really good. Helps a lot with smaller fish where the "underside" fillets would come out too thin.


I absolutely LOVE fish cooked whole on the bone. My wife also has serious hang ups . Hahaha


----------



## Loogie

Got a nice Tarpon this am, the eat was amazing, nothing like sight casting to these noble giants that unleash a can of woop ass when stuck, this one stuck! I had to work for it, 50’ cast to a swirl, the fly landed 4’ past, started stripping, the fish turned followed for about two feet and inhaled it! Awesome!


----------



## Loogie

Here is a nice big girl on the beach this am!


----------



## flynut

Nice. Your killing me


----------



## spc7669

flynut said:


> Nice. Your killing me


He’s good at that. I told my wife I wanted to be Loogie when I grow up. She padlocked the liquor cabinet and hid my car keys.


----------



## RennieRae

That's a beautiful tarpon Loogie and pretty darned nice snook also! Thanks for showing the tarpon fly. Charlotte Harbor area I presume?


----------



## Loogie

RennieRae said:


> That's a beautiful tarpon Loogie and pretty darned nice snook also! Thanks for showing the tarpon fly. Charlotte Harbor area I presume?


Thanks, it was one of those that will be imprinted in the mind! The Cockroach is a very effective fly. The rod was an Orvis Hydros 9wt, I had just rigged up for backcountry Tarpon, that I got from DB Stoots. First fish on that rod for me! That thing is sweet on a Flats Pro stealth tip. 
The snook was a 30-35’ sight cast to some baitfish jumping about 5’ from shore. it was a strong Snook, great fight! Back to work for next couple weeks, so my fishing is on stand by for while, I’m worn out after a week of solid fishing!


----------



## trick621

permitchaser said:


> Would that be a snake head?


Yes it is


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Some juvenile poons taken on gurglers & megalopsicles...such a blast watching them blow up a fly


----------



## Mdees88

Caught some white trout and a bunch of undersized specs last night....




















This guy had an iridescent blue chin...











Caught around half on one surf candy before needing to re-tie. They spit up a bunch of glass minnows and they were eating very small ones. So I tied on the smallest one I had and caught the rest.... this is one of the crudest ones I've made but he was effective. Going to tie up some more smaller sized ones on a little bit shorter and thinner hook.


----------



## RennieRae

VB Fly Fisher said:


> Some juvenile poons taken on gurglers & megalopsicles...such a blast watching them blow up a fly


Very nice! You guys are killing me with the poon pics. I cannot get my local poons to eat very often/regularly. Any special colors you like best VB?


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

RennieRae said:


> Very nice! You guys are killing me with the poon pics. I cannot get my local poons to eat very often/regularly. Any special colors you like best VB?


I like tan and natural color flies for early morning topwater action and black over red or black over purple EP flies for high sun fishing.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## Flyboy

Something special for shark week


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## swamp_junkie_27

Little pre-church action in the backyard


----------



## jamie

Cold water last few days. High country New Mexico Browns.


----------



## Flyboy

Getting it done down under


----------



## Daz

Loogie said:


> The rod was an Orvis Hydros 9wt, I had just rigged up for backcountry Tarpon, that I got from DB Stoots. First fish on that rod for me! That thing is sweet on a Flats Pro stealth tip.


Aha! Now I know who stole that setup ;-) Apparently I was 2 minutes too slow in responding to his post, otherwise I'd be the one posting fish pics with that rod...

Sweet score and nice fish


----------



## hlane09

First tailing redfish of the year. Haven't been able to get out as much as I'd like to


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

It’s the shorts.


----------



## ianwilson

spent a couple hours on the dock lights the other night.


----------



## Capt. Moose

Found the golden trout this weekend. Colors on these fish were unreal. The old lady caught a few on the spinner as well. Birthday camping trip was great.


----------



## Mdees88

Capt. Moose said:


> Found the golden trout this weekend. Colors on these fish were unreal. The old lady caught a few on the spinner as well. Birthday camping trip was great.


That's awesome. I've caught a few largemouth bass with orange fins and meat but I've never seen or heard of a golden colored spec. What's the story behind them?


----------



## Capt. Moose

Mdees88 said:


> That's awesome. I've caught a few largemouth bass with orange fins and meat but I've never seen or heard of a golden colored spec. What's the story behind them?


Lots of fresh water in the area I was fishing. The snook and tarpon are very dark as well.


----------



## Loogie

Here is a Poquoson Flats VA Redfish, they were eating today!


----------



## ElLobo

Lowcountry GT


----------



## Geologist

A couple photos from our trip to the Keys in May / June. The bonefish was travelling with a school of tarpon and ate my shrimpy tarpon toad.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## B_Katz

Great trip south in the HB


----------



## Capt.Ron

just a couple reds


----------



## brokeoff

Little bonefish:


----------



## trick621




----------



## Flyboy

Poppped a good one on the 6 this morning


----------



## Capt. Moose

.


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## NMZ Charters

10wt Gloomis Crosscurrent Pro 1
Nautilus CCF X2
Wulff intermediate lost tip 
Pilchard fly


----------



## Megalops

NMZ Charters said:


> View attachment 179911
> 
> 
> 10wt Gloomis Crosscurrent Pro 1
> Nautilus CCF X2
> Wulff intermediate lost tip
> Pilchard fly


That’s a helluva snook!


----------



## Mdees88

Fished some dock lights last night and caught around 60 specs and some white trout. Most of the specs were an inch short. Caught >90% of them on a small surf candy but caught a few on a pilchard imitation and a shrimp gurgler.


----------



## trick621




----------



## Skram

Had to stop on the way to the keys and play with some peacocks. Love these fish


----------



## Michael T

First Tarpon ever and got her on fly. 
Lamson 8wt
Nautilus XL Max
SA Grand Slam
Black and purple toad


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I won’t be catching shit for a while. But maybe I’ll be able to balance on the platform better again.


----------



## spc7669

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I won’t be catching shit for a while. But maybe I’ll be able to balance on the platform better again.
> 
> View attachment 180109


Good luck brother. I came out of a walking boot yesterday.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Just got scoped to remove debris. 
already feels better.


----------



## fishnpreacher

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I won’t be catching shit for a while. But maybe I’ll be able to balance on the platform better again.
> 
> View attachment 180109


Prayers for you....any rehab in your future?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Thank you for the prayers. Been in pain for a while.
Hoping to rehab it on the boat !


----------



## fishnpreacher

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Thank you for the prayers. Been in pain for a while.
> Hoping to rehab it on the boat !


My kind of rehab!


----------



## Flyboy

The redfish must know what state he was living in- came with a map of SC


----------



## Flyboy

.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Had to get out of the house with the bum knee.


----------



## Wahlly41

Not as pretty as a snook or a red but fun nonetheless.


----------



## jglidden

Early redfish gets the gurg!


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## eightwt

Wahlly41 said:


> View attachment 180409
> 
> Not as pretty as a snook or a red but fun nonetheless.


Nice. What kind of boots does the young man wear, if i may ask?


----------



## Wahlly41

eightwt said:


> Nice. What kind of boots does the young man wear, if i may ask?


He's wearing Frogg Toggs Aransas II wading boots


----------



## eightwt

Wahlly41 said:


> He's wearing Frogg Toggs Aransas II wading boots


Thanks, are they oyster proof?


----------



## Wahlly41

Yes they are. I have scar on my ankle from the oysters in this flat so I never wade without them now and I make sure my nephew does the same.


----------



## eightwt

Wahlly41 said:


> Yes they are. I have scar on my ankle from the oysters in this flat so I never wade without them now and I make sure my nephew does the same.


Thanks for the info, i like to get out of the boat and wade sometimes and have had my share of oyster rash on my ankles, etal. Will try.


----------



## FLopes

First one on the fly!


----------



## Skram

Saw fish tailing in a spot when I was driving by so I had to pull over and make a cast. Black/purple crabby fly did the trick.


----------



## FLopes

Skram said:


> Saw fish tailing in a spot when I was driving by so I had to pull over and make a cast. Black/purple crabby fly did the trick.
> View attachment 180684


What a drive by! Great catch


----------



## Moscateer

Been after this one a while!


----------



## Tripletail

Nice! Both the black beauty and the giant jack!


----------



## spc7669

Moscateer said:


> Been after this one a while!
> View attachment 180771


Great jack!


----------



## Moscateer

Thanks!!


----------



## Finnatic

Caught on a green/white and red strip Deceiver fly. Out on Lake Pontchartrain on a Bote paddleboard. Not bad for summertime, milkshake brown water.


----------



## fatman

Finnatic said:


> Caught on a green/white and red strip Deceiver fly. Out on Lake Pontchartrain on a Bote paddleboard. Not bad for summertime, milkshake brown water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180850


That's a helluva a fish, just based on effort and perseverance alone!


----------



## Mdees88

Tried out a new pattern in my backyard this morning....


----------



## Tripletail

Cool pattern! Warmouth are always a welcome guest fishing the farm ponds around here, fight good for such a small fish


----------



## Mdees88

Swung by my dad's pond this morning on the way home from work and picked up a few bream for dinner tonight.....


----------



## permitchaser

Got up early went to my bird hunting club to chase grassies. My club has several lakes but I went to one I don’t need a boat to reach the middle on the Sporting Clay Course. When I arrived I saw bass chasing bait so I took off my carp fly and put on a crease fly. By the time I re- tied and got my back cast out of the weeds, the bass where gone. Later I switched to a grasshopper fly and dropped a Montana carp fly off it. The first hit I got took the tail off my drop fly but I kept using it








Caught this Brute of a bream on the drop Montana fly then caught another. I only carry my rod small box of flies in my shirt pocket and a lanyard around my neck with fingernail clippers. Since Bream suck the fly down I use the handle of the clipper to push the hook down then slowly take it out and let them go









I caught this rare Battue black clay bird on my Montana drop. I don’t know how to clean them so I threw it back


----------



## eightwt

Will show my ignorance, what is a Montana drop?


----------



## permitchaser

A drop fly is a second fly tied on leader material that hangs or follows the main fly. The leader can be 10-18" . It is usually tied to the eye of the hook of the main fly but if your like me sometimes I tie it to the bend of the hook. My grasshopper fly floats and the Montana fly sinks. The Montana fly is short for the John Montana carp fly. It's on YouTube. It's easy to tie
hope this helps.
There is no ignorance on here, we all don't know everything


----------



## eightwt

Ok, almost always fished a second fly for trout when i lived in the Black Hills of SD. We just called it a dropper, no Montana.


----------



## permitchaser

Ya know after I looked at that fish again, it might be a shellcracker. My bad


----------



## HoseMonkey

Been on the paddle board and taking advantage of low winds and tailing reds the past 3 days. This wasn't the biggest but it was one of the most beautiful of them all. I try to release them as soon as I can but I had to get a pic with this one. And yes I am that guy that blocks out land markers. This spot gets little to no pressure, I try to keep it that way  Have a great week!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

One of two I caught last week in Ascension Bay.


----------



## Mike Geer

E00B13B0-18C5-49F7-A6A6-9D52ABDD3AB8.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Aug 16, 2021




One of a dozen Reds caught today.










  








4F683590-0441-48EC-9ED8-3F699501DA5D.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Aug 16, 2021




Wanted to take a photo of Freddie Lynch










  








CEF1158F-13B7-4DC8-A15E-A827D2A97777.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Aug 16, 2021




The release










  








9C4105E0-841E-4294-8FBF-D88D344DE24B.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Aug 16, 2021




Good Morning Sunshine






caught over a dozen this morning between 10 and 25lbs.


----------



## nehrkesm

Sweet Reds! Can't wait to hit LA this Dec with my bro!


----------



## Whatthechuck72




----------



## trick621

before the winds rolled in the last 2 weeks, my girlfriend and I were able to catch about a dozen snook. Random lady wanted in on a picture

Mine caught on-
Tibor Backcountry Wide w/ 7wt SA grand slam
Hardy Zane Pro 7wt

My girlfriend caught hers on-
Shimano Stella 2500
Shimano Crucial rod
Live pilchard


----------



## fatman

trick621 said:


> Random lady wanted in on a picture


Fishermen are chick magnets. It's the cross that we bear....


----------



## Colin McMullen

My second best snook on fly, 32" on a 7wt.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## fishnpreacher

Cool bucket mouth!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

He was a delicious bass.


----------



## Wahlly41

Hit the surf with my brother yesterday and got into some specks chasing finger mullet and shrimp. Most were small but we found a few solid taco sized trout mixed in.


----------



## 59441

That trout owe you money?


----------



## Wahlly41

Unfortunately that was a death grip. That one had inhaled my mullet fly deep enough that he was bleeding from the gills. His sacrifice wasn't in vain though since he made good tacos.


----------



## BrownDog

Sometimes you just don't win


----------



## RennieRae

BrownDog said:


> Sometimes you just don't win


Cool video BD! A couple of pretty good casts there and I thought he ate the second one. Did that fish hit the boat on the way out? I thought I heard a slight thump... Lol.


----------



## Natemanz

HoseMonkey said:


> Been on the paddle board and taking advantage of low winds and tailing reds the past 3 days. This wasn't the biggest but it was one of the most beautiful of them all. I try to release them as soon as I can but I had to get a pic with this one. And yes I am that guy that blocks out land markers. This spot gets little to no pressure, I try to keep it that way  Have a great week!
> View attachment 181126


NICE


----------



## BrownDog

RennieRae said:


> Cool video BD! A couple of pretty good casts there and I thought he ate the second one. Did that fish hit the boat on the way out? I thought I heard a slight thump... Lol.


good hearing, yes it hit the boat on the way to the next zip code.


----------



## Outearly

Falling tide red in Texas


----------



## Loogie

Been fishing the Bighorn in Montana withs some good old friends; the fish are healthy and fat! Been tough landing 20’ footballs on a size 18 caddis and 5x tippet!


----------



## silverg hog

Yellowstone trout last week











East coast smallmouth this week


----------



## TXFrenchman

summer migratory fish


----------



## Mdees88

Went to my dad's pond and caught a small bass on a redfish fly I tied...


----------



## Flyboy

Still fun but I miss the salt


----------



## Thtguyrobb

got to put some summer silver in the air


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Dayum Rob.


----------



## flynut

Sweet!!!


----------



## FlyBy

My mission was to get this guy his first tailer on fly. He got two. What a great day!


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport

here are a few drum My Buddy Chris landed in Rockport couple of days ago!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Had the pleasure of poling my son around this morn :


----------



## FlyBy

Excellent!


----------



## redchaser

A friend who lives in New Orleans came over to Lafayette for a bit post Ida. We got on the water yesterday, when we stopped on the flat the water was murky but shrimp were everywhere. Each time we would move the boat forward sheets of big shrimp would spray out of the water in front of the boat. I mentioned that with the shrimp that thick, we should see some schools. We started working a bank and after a few minutes a school popped up right behind the boat. We spent the morning bouncing from school to school, fish were caught, fish were broken off and fish were lost because it’s tough to set a hook when they eat charging the boat.


----------



## flynut

Nice


----------



## hlane09

Just returned from a trip down to Baja. Caught a few roosterfish and dorados. Great trip!


----------



## flynut

Hell yeah. Looks like fun


----------



## redchaser

hlane09 said:


> Just returned from a trip down to Baja. Caught a few roosterfish and dorados. Great trip!
> View attachment 182857
> View attachment 182858
> View attachment 182859


Roosterfish are on my must do list, they are badass.


----------



## RennieRae

redchaser said:


> Roosterfish are on my must do list, they are badass.


You HAVE to do it. They are pound for pound the hardest fighting fish I have have ever caught. Much stronger and better fight than amberjack even. This one kicked my a$$ on spinning tackle. Drake Bay Costa Rica.


----------



## redchaser

RennieRae said:


> You HAVE to do it. They are pound for pound the hardest fighting fish I have have ever caught. Much stronger and better fight than amberjack even. This one kicked my a$$ on spinning tackle. Drake Bay Costa Rica.
> 
> View attachment 182905


Tim Borski has been down in Mx playing with them and his social media post made me seriously jealous.


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## FLmatt




----------



## Capt. Moose

Slot fish at Flamingo yesterday. 









Right in the pie hole!


----------



## BrownDog

Not the best, but took a video while walking a flat the other day.


----------



## spc7669

Was trying for rock bass, commonly called Redeye, to complete my IGFA Royal Slam. All bluegill instead.
Anybody know a good place to get them in the southeast?


----------



## Hank

Redeye are pretty common in Tennessee and Alabama.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

friend of mine …..he does nothing but study and fish for these.


----------



## spc7669

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 183211
> 
> 
> friend of mine …..he does nothing but study and fish for these.


I put the book on my wishlist where I order books. I caught those a lot where I grew up. They are also called Redeye but are a different species.








micropterus coosae

The one I need is amblopites rupestris pictured below. Basically a bluegill with a bass paint job.


----------



## fatman

Goggle-eye are real prevalent in Ozark streams. They smack a bait real hard, and fight like a wet sock....


----------



## Flyboy

fatman said:


> They smack a bait real hard, and fight like a wet sock....


They’re called French bass for that exact reason


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Goggle-eye or warmouth perch is what we always called those. good eating.


----------



## Thomas Nugent




----------



## Thomas Nugent




----------



## Thomas Nugent

Thomas Nugent said:


> View attachment 183243


Some fun in the Everglades with the 7 wt


----------



## hlane09

Biggest redfish I’ve caught on the fly. The fish were very happy this weekend


----------



## Miles813

My first redfish on the fly!


----------



## Maliberti

Pink Salmon


----------



## TripleHauler

Big girl out of Port Sulphur.


----------



## spc7669

TripleHauler said:


> View attachment 183355
> 
> 
> Big girl out of Port Sulphur.


Dayumm!


----------



## Flyboy

not the best picture by any means but the Great Lakes salmon run is in full swing


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## rspehL




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Rainbows Italiano.


----------



## kjnengr

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 184038
> 
> 
> Rainbows Italiano.


That is Awesome!!!!

Did the Rainbows Italiano require canon sounds to accompany the casting?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

kjnengr said:


> That is Awesome!!!!
> 
> Did the Rainbows Italiano require canon sounds to accompany the casting?


it was not required but they got it.


----------



## kjnengr

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> it was not required but they got it.



Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.


----------



## [email protected]

Spent a couple hours prospecting mangroves and convinced this guy to come out and eat on top. Maybe 20" and he jumped like a tarpon half a dozen times.


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## Terry

One from Sunday.


----------



## BrownDog

7WT with a #4 brown/grizzly seaducer, you can see in the picture how sparse I tie them.


----------



## flynut

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Marshdweller08

Solo Rockport action last Sunday.


----------



## trick621




----------



## Wkovalczyk3

My personal best tarpon!!
Also my first.


----------



## Tripletail

Yes! The obsession begins haha!


----------



## Flyfish40

Waded up to some nice fish with their tails breaking the surface… feed this one a deer hair crab pattern


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I beat up on the sheepies a little yesterday. Kept three for dinner.


----------



## eightwt

MatthewAbbott said:


> I beat up on the sheepies a little yesterday. Kept three for dinner.
> View attachment 185463


Nice! What kind of structure were you targeting them?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

eightwt said:


> Nice! What kind of structure were you targeting them?


Just back in the marsh in 12-18” of water. When the tide drops out they move in and cruise the grass edges or sit in potholes feeding.


----------



## eightwt

MatthewAbbott said:


> Just back in the marsh in 12-18” of water. When the tide drops out they move in and cruise the grass edges or sit in potholes feeding.


I see them on occasion up in the creeks, but no love yet.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

eightwt said:


> I see them on occasion up in the creeks, but no love yet.


There’s quite a lot around my bay. Not every place I find them they want to play along though. For some reason in this marsh area they do.


----------



## LtShinysides

Spent the weekend at Grand Oaks and brought the 7wt along. Got a few each morning on a popper, with this one being the biggest. Haven't had that much fun bass fishing in a while!


----------



## Gatorbig

About 10 lil specks in a couple hours on the paddle board other day.


----------



## Martvan

Bowfin


----------



## Tripletail

Nice! Definitely on my list, cool fish!


----------



## mro

LtShinysides said:


> bass fishing


Back in the day  on my way to my shop in Largo, in the morning now and then I'd stop at a commercial building that had one of those "retention ponds" with manicured grass along one side. Never saw any evidence of anyone else fishing there. On one morning I was having such a good time that I stayed longer than normal.
As I was releasing a bass I looked over my shoulder and on the second floor widows I found that I had an audience of half a dozen people.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I pushed my youngest son into his first sightcasted red on fly. He spotted the fish right at the boat and made a quick cast/roll cast to shorten up enough to put the fly right by the fish, twitch...twitch, fish on! We have the whole thing on video, the cast, the eat, and the release. Proud Dad and the kid is more hooked than the fish was...


----------



## Marshdweller08

jay.bush1434 said:


> I pushed my youngest son into his first sightcasted red on fly. He spotted the fish right at the boat and made a quick cast/roll cast to shorten up enough to put the fly right by the fish, twitch...twitch, fish on! We have the whole thing on video, the cast, the eat, and the release. Proud Dad and the kid is more hooked than the fish was...
> View attachment 185754


That's cool! And you got it on video.


----------



## vaninkc

Some good old Missouri Carp


----------



## Loogie

Little self Poling! 8' of water and 28" of fun! Got an eat on a crab I tied, 7WT Orvis, with a flats pro. Super clear water, the fish saw the bug about 5' away, smoked it!


----------



## VTWolverine

Pike on a gamechanger. Bought some steel wire and a crimping tool to make my own shanks since gamechangers are $$$ and soulcrushing to lose. The results have been pretty good, they have great articulation and swimming action in the water. However, the tail gets fouled on the hook bend every dozen casts or so. Are there any tricks to tie them to reduce hook fouling?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

vaninkc said:


> Some good old Missouri Carp
> View attachment 185755
> View attachment 185755



that’s badass.
Can I ask the pattern ?


----------



## vaninkc

@BM_Barrelcooker on this particular small lake / Large pound I mainly fish a Black Darth Vader on say a size 4 or 6 and use Med Bead chain eyes so I lands as quite as possible. My son and I love to chase them as we don’t have a lot of salt water in this neck of the woods. He loves it and it’s a joy to see your son share some of the same passions that a father has. Getting him ready for the salt as well as we have a few trips planned as well. He’s been bugging me to take him and it’s time Hope this helps!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Good stuff !!


----------



## HelthInsXpert

Popped out for a quick one before work.


----------



## Loogie

I'll be darned, I found some more Reds this fine morning, when the breeze laid down it was simply a matter of being patient and waiting for the Drum to swim by!


----------



## Skram

Stuck some Flatties and Whiting in the surf and sightfished a bonus Beach Bull on the walk back. 51° this morning felt nice for a change.


----------



## Skram

Martvan said:


> Bowfin


Nice! Been wanting to target them near me. What patterns are working for you?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

When a target presents itself you pull the trigger!

Boom! Rubber lips R Us…lol


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Added a few of these to the total too.


----------



## Gatorbig

This guy and his friends were beating up bait along a marsh grass line at dusk. Took a white gurgler.
My last trip on that paddle board. Upgraded to a l2 utility.


----------



## Clamfoot

MatthewAbbott said:


> Added a few of these to the total too.
> View attachment 186170
> View attachment 186171


Those are some LEGIT sheepys


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing

Nice c


Backwater said:


> Ok, I'll go first and break the ice.
> 
> Little snook on a small mullet fly.
> 
> View attachment 45162
> 
> [/QUOTEsweet!!


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing

Clamfoot said:


> Those are some LEGIT sheepys


Heck ya!!!


----------



## Clamfoot

Sorry about the lousy pics but the action was good and I generally fish solo and don't take pics.

2 out of the 4 Reds of the morning, smallest was 24 largest was 27.
All on a 6wt, 15lb tippet, size 2 home tied Merkin.

I'll count that as an OK morning on the Mosquito Lagoon.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Clamfoot said:


> Those are some LEGIT sheepys


The chubby one went 5lbs or slightly over on the Boga. Lost a TOAD 5 minutes before. Easy 7+. I’m searching hard for one atleast 8 1/2lbs.


----------



## flytyn

We were on a couple herds of these critters yesterday morn. They were leaping over one another to chew. I fished with Backbone on his Biscayne. Best skiff HB makes IMO for overall performance.







M


----------



## maismo12

Slow evening - found one little snook willing to play.


----------



## Bertrand

Wkovalczyk3 said:


> My personal best tarpon!!
> Also my first.


Love those Micros!


----------



## Colin McMullen

The future looks bright. Quickly released so it can refuse my fly someday.


----------



## maismo12

Fun canal tuna yesterday evening on topwater - gave the 9wt a workout trying to keep it out of a dock.


----------



## Clamfoot

maismo12 said:


> Slow evening - found one little snook willing to play.
> 
> View attachment 186295


Be careful man.....you'll lose your thumb on that killer.


----------



## maismo12

Clamfoot said:


> Be careful man.....you'll lose your thumb on that killer.


It was a close call lol


----------



## MatthewJ

Tried for some fall Muskie up here in Michigan. Only had one follow but did get a couple Largemouth.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## MikeChamp12

Had the small tarpon going crazy this morning. Landed one and about 10 jumped off. Really fun on the paddle board. Didn’t see any sharks in the area so I slid this little guy up for a picture.


----------



## Connor Malark




----------



## Clamfoot

Connor Malark said:


> View attachment 186601


Did you dive in and mud wrestle that big momma?
There is a whole lot going on in that pic..... mud on the fish, mud on the shorts & leg, the shirt coming off, and what might even be a fuel bag (or cooler) for that run into the deep swamp?
Now that's a picture you can smell.


----------



## Colin McMullen

This new iPhone 13 camera is something else.


----------



## flynut

Nice red bro. Congrats. I bet that was fun!!!!


----------



## HelthInsXpert

Got out last Sunday with my son and stuck a couple before church. Fly fishing from a paddleboard with a 5yr old is not the easiest thing in the world. But we made it work! I caught them and he fought em.


----------



## fishnpreacher

HelthInsXpert said:


> View attachment 187345
> 
> View attachment 187344
> 
> View attachment 187343
> 
> 
> Got out last Sunday with my son and stuck a couple before church. Fly fishing from a paddleboard with a 5yr old is not the easiest thing in the world. But we made it work! I caught them and he fought em.


And left a smile that you couldn't scrub off with Ajax......Way to go Dad!


----------



## fishnpreacher

Got to hit the Delayed Harvest on Smith Creek today. It was full of dumb fresh stocked trout, and I took advantage of it. I broke a 4wt fiberglass rod on my 5th cast, 2nd fish, and still managed to land the fish. Went back to the truck, swapped rods and got my 4wt bamboo, and it was ON! I lost count mid morning somewhere around 30 fish, and still fished another 2-1/2 hours. Total was between 50-60 fish. Most were in the 10-12inch range, but managed around 15-20 in the 15-16inch class. Not too bad for a Tuesday....


----------



## eberin

Couple weeks ago in the NC mountains


----------



## fishnpreacher

eberin said:


> View attachment 187362
> Couple weeks ago in the NC mountains


Beauty!! Love the colors on wild brookies


----------



## Willarci3

Toad from my last trip to the coast a few weeks back! Sight casted up in the grass with it's back out of the water 🤙


----------



## Gatorbig




----------



## mfdevin

Some lunch break bass from late


----------



## Drifter




----------



## mmccull5




----------



## Nolefishing

Broke in the new 5wt on a handful


----------



## Gatorbig

Nice what are your thoughts on the VS reel?


----------



## Nolefishing

Gatorbig said:


> Nice what are your thoughts on the VS reel?


Extremely lightweight, and alot of drag for its size, great bang for the buck.


----------



## Tripletail

Saltwater crappie my favorite lol, love when they jump!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

on 3 weight glass.


----------



## karstopo




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Musky by-catch


No Musky


----------



## ERK

Quick solo trip red


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## spc7669




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Fat boy.


----------



## Steve Hughes

Last month of trout season


----------



## Backcountry 16

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Fat boy.
> View attachment 188047


Looks like supper


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Backcountry 16 said:


> Looks like supper


I let him slide. Good fight on the 3 weight glass.
Deep and slow 
They were hitting emergers ……a pheasant tail was deadly.


----------



## fatman

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I let him slide. Good fight on the 3 weight glass.
> Deep and slow
> They were hitting emergers ……a pheasant tail was deadly.


Is that an Iggle Claw?


----------



## ZackB

Some rainbows and a brookie up near Rosman, NC this past weekend. First fish on fly.


----------



## gchatani

Annual trip to the Marsh in some tough conditions.


----------



## Tripletail

Always better when you work for it!


----------



## karstopo




----------



## FlyrodC

Finally back in FLA and had a day with good tides and 10-15 MPH winds out of the North. The wind was directly at my back which made the casting a little tougher but get these 2 plus another strong Red and 3 more keeper Trout. Everything released. Waded an Oyster Bar and picked the fish up blind casting into likely water. Apalachee Bay fwiw.


----------



## Merkexpress

Some reds and my buddy looked into a pretty decent gar last time we went out!


----------



## maismo12

Snuck out on lunch break - found one Snook willing to play! Missed a couple nice Reds out there, straight up refusals on crab and shrimp patterns - but I just tell myself it's Tampa Bay 🙂


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Great time of year for sight casting to shallow water Reds in Virginia...


----------



## BrownDog

Got some rare bow time for myself today


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Found a few small reds and put 3 more sheepies on the boat. Pretty sure I found my state record sheepshead but missed the hook set. Soooo pissed


----------



## Donovanbest

Shiloh said:


> Nice pic from my friend Capt Rich Santos:
> BC
> View attachment 45174


Cool shot


----------



## Donovanbest

BrownDog said:


> Got some rare bow time for myself today
> 
> View attachment 188238
> 
> 
> View attachment 188239
> 
> 
> View attachment 188240


Nice rod bend
Womp womp


----------



## Loogie

MatthewAbbott said:


> Found a few small reds and put 3 more sheepies on the boat. Pretty sure I found my state record sheepshead but missed the hook set. Soooo pissed
> View attachment 188341
> 
> View attachment 188339
> 
> View attachment 188340


I am amazed at someone that can catch a sheepie on the fly, well done, someday I’ll catch one!


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## TXFrenchman

continued my quest to prove that everything eats a wooly bugger


----------



## maismo12

Loogie said:


> I am amazed at someone that can catch a sheepie on the fly, well done, someday I’ll catch one!


Right there with you. I’ve tried for awhile now and can only get their attention - never do they commit.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Loogie said:


> I am amazed at someone that can catch a sheepie on the fly, well done, someday I’ll catch one!





maismo12 said:


> Right there with you. I’ve tried for awhile now and can only get their attention - never do they commit.


Sheepies are fickle bastards out for blood. I’ve noticed, in my bay system, they eat way better in some areas than others. Some marshes it seems like you are lobbing out bombs. Others they readily eat but, it’s still a numbers game. 

Put 4 in the plastic boat today. Couldn’t tell you how many I seen or casted at.


----------



## maismo12

MatthewAbbott said:


> Sheepies are fickle bastards out for blood. I’ve noticed, in my bay system, they eat way better in some areas than others. Some marshes it seems like you are lobbing out bombs. Others they readily eat but, it’s still a numbers game.
> 
> Put 4 in the plastic boat today. Couldn’t tell you how many I seen or casted at.


Nice fish dude. gonna have to put some time in to figure these guys out on fly. I’ve seen huge sheepies around now that it’s cooled off a bit down here FL.


----------



## karstopo

My take is that sheepshead are especially moody. They can be aggresive or completely timid. All fish are moody, but some are more often or reliably in the right frame of mind to eat more than others. Sheepshead tend to be vigilant, suspicious and unforgiving. I kind of hate them because they can be so unreceptive and hard to entice an eat. They are just little *hits. Cast enough in their general direction, eventually there will be an eat. I caught a big one on a big skitterwalk once. That fish nailed the crap out of the topwater in West Matagorda bay in 18“ of water . Wasn’t any accident, just an aggressive sheepshead. But, I might have cast a proven sheepshead fly pattern to dozens of shallow sheepshead on a different day and barely gotten a chase.


----------



## maismo12

karstopo said:


> My take is that sheepshead are especially moody. They can be aggresive or completely timid. All fish are moody, but some are more often or reliably in the right frame of mind to eat more than others. Sheepshead tend to be vigilant, suspicious and unforgiving. I kind of hate them because they can be so unreceptive and hard to entice an eat. They are just little *hits. Cast enough in their general direction, eventually there will be an eat. I caught a big one on a big skitterwalk once. That fish nailed the crap out of the topwater in West Matagorda bay in 18“ of water . Wasn’t any accident, just an aggressive sheepshead. But, I might have cast a proven sheepshead fly pattern to dozens of shallow sheepshead on a different day and barely gotten a chase.


A sheep on topwater - that's crazy! I find sheeps to be among the most spooky fish when they are shallow, at least here in Tampa. Also, when they are shallow I have noticed them to be in less of a feeding mood, and more about just hanging around in little schools. I do get follows on shallow sheepies, but yeah, they just don't commit. I think a lot of it has to do with how shallow and clear the water is when I am casting to them (usually when I am looking for reds), and they can just see right through the bullshit of that fly.


----------



## mfdevin

Missed my light window for my suburban perms(grass carp), but got this guy in one cast to make up for it. Saw him sip on top, put the fly on the sip, one strip and it was on. Hopefully I can make it by this week for a shot at a big ol grass carp.


----------



## maismo12

mfdevin said:


> Missed my light window for my suburban perms(grass carp), but got this guy in one cast to make up for it. Saw him sip on top, put the fly on the sip, one strip and it was on. Hopefully I can make it by this week for a shot at a big ol grass carp.


Nice largemouth dude! I love fishing for these guys. Got a pond near my house I hit up on days when I’m strapped for time. The top water bite is too fun. I gotta get a weekend in on some freshwater soon.


----------



## maismo12

I’ll add to the largemouth post with a few recently taken on a little pond in my neighborhood. A good consolation for when I can’t get out on the flats lol.

Funny thing is I watch guys with artificial baits fish this pond and hardly get a bite and I can usually get 1-2 out of here on fly. They like what they like.

these were all taken on an ep baitfish.


----------



## mfdevin

maismo12 said:


> I’ll add to the largemouth post with a few recently taken on a little pond in my neighborhood. A good consolation for when I can’t get out on the flats lol.
> 
> Funny thing is I watch guys with artificial baits fish this pond and hardly get a bite and I can usually get 1-2 out of here on fly. They like what they like.
> 
> these were all taken on an ep baitfish.
> 
> View attachment 188735
> 
> View attachment 188737
> 
> View attachment 188736


The fly I’ve been using recently is a really dumbed down Sam’s one bug, I cut my cylinder in half, add some chenille, sili legs, a pinch of marabou/krystal flash for the tail. It lands on top, but after a few strips it suspends like an injured/dying bug. Mid - day if I’m fishing it I’ll fish it around drop offs / structure where I know bass will hide, and they smoke it on the fall. I’ve caught about 25 fish on this one fly, and it looks almost identical to when it came out the vise, minus a lil slime


----------



## maismo12

mfdevin said:


> The fly I’ve been using recently is a really dumbed down Sam’s one bug, I cut my cylinder in half, add some chenille, sili legs, a pinch of marabou/krystal flash for the tail. It lands on top, but after a few strips it suspends like an injured/dying bug. Mid - day if I’m fishing it I’ll fish it around drop offs / structure where I know bass will hide, and they smoke it on the fall. I’ve caught about 25 fish on this one fly, and it looks almost identical to when it came out the vise, minus a lil slime


Never heard of that fly, but just looked it up and it looks like some bass candy. I’ll have to tie a few up. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## jay.bush1434

maismo12 said:


> A sheep on topwater - that's crazy! I find sheeps to be among the most spooky fish when they are shallow, at least here in Tampa. Also, when they are shallow I have noticed them to be in less of a feeding mood, and more about just hanging around in little schools. I do get follows on shallow sheepies, but yeah, they just don't commit. I think a lot of it has to do with how shallow and clear the water is when I am casting to them (usually when I am looking for reds), and they can just see right through the bullshit of that fly.


I usually fish for them in very shallow water. They are as frustrating as it gets. Fish them like permit when throwing a crab pattern. Get it in their window, get their attention and only move the fly enough to keep the line tight and keep them looking. Sometimes they eat and a lot of times they don't. It is still a numbers game though. I love chasing them, but they aren't an honest fish as Steve Huff would say...

This was my son's first sheepy on fly. Caught it on a strong arm crab during a tournament and we were in the big sheepy side pot. 17 5/8" got him paid a chunk of cash. FYI- he's 6'3 and 240lbs so pretty much all fish look small when he's holding them, lol.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

jay.bush1434 said:


> I usually fish for them in very shallow water. They are as frustrating as it gets. Fish them like permit when throwing a crab pattern. Get it in their window, get their attention and only move the fly enough to keep the line tight and keep them looking. Sometimes they eat and a lot of times they don't. It is still a numbers game though. I love chasing them, but they aren't an honest fish as Steve Huff would say...
> 
> This was my son's first sheepy on fly. Caught it on a strong arm crab during a tournament and we were in the big sheepy side pot. 17 5/8" got him paid a chunk of cash. FYI- he's 6'3 and 240lbs so pretty much all fish look small when he's holding them, lol.
> View attachment 188790
> View attachment 188791


there is one secret to it that it took me years to figure out. shoot me a pm and I'll share.


----------



## BrownDog

Spent the last 2 days selfishly breaking in the new boat before it’s back to work. Probably around 40 fish between the last 2 mornings.


----------



## Featherbrain

You have an awesome brown dog, BrownDog!


----------



## LtShinysides

first freshy trout on fly


----------



## Steve Hughes

Safely released


----------



## Redfinder15T

Sight casted my 3rd fish on fly last week, on video as well. Can't wait till my casting skills improve. Then I won't be spooking all my fish to get within casting distance. Enjoy the relaxation of tying flies as well. Surely a push looking at everyone's pictures.


----------



## Steve Hughes




----------



## maismo12

no reds today but managed to land a couple snookies - lost a couple more.


----------



## Flyboy

got ‘em on a good one today


----------



## Gatorbig

Down in keys with fam and friends. Sneaking in a few casts when I can today got 1st grouper and snook on fly.
My thumb fell pray to the snook gill plate... got too excited. Next up big 3 😁


----------



## maismo12

Gatorbig said:


> Down in keys with fam and friends. Sneaking in a few casts when I can today got 1st grouper and snook on fly.
> My thumb fell pray to the snook gill plate... got too excited. Next up big 3 😁


Hell yeah, making it happen on the SUP.


----------



## mightyrime

had a good few days out of everglades city. Lots of solid mid sized snook and baby tarpon

















. Also a 20lb tarpon that went under the boat and blew up my orvis recon 8wt... broke 2 sections...


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Water temp was 52 degrees and they weren't moving much, but still hungry and willing to eat a fly....


----------



## Steve Hughes

22 inch Brook Trout yesterday, safely released.


----------



## LtShinysides

Another micro I worked way too hard for.


----------



## Codeman120992




----------



## Codeman120992

Hey all. First time here. Been learning some good info about fly fishing from several of these posts. These fish were taken a few months ago in Puerto Rico. I was slamming the tarpon and snook. Biggest one was about 40 lbs. Fishing a 9 weight TFO Pro Series II with a Lamson Guru reel. About to move there in a few weeks so these places will be in my backyard. The fishing there can be stellar. Anyway, I appreciate the wealth of knowledge on this site. I’ve learned a lot about lines and also good specs for making a good leader.


----------



## Tyler White

Solid Pine Island trout while visiting my parents yesterday. Glad to see the trout fishery is back to where it was a few years ago before I moved to the East Coast. Stroked them all day


----------



## redchaser




----------



## The Fin

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


It’s an older photo but I thought that it’s still a pretty cool looking fish! Almost tropical!


----------



## permitchaser

Merkexpress said:


> View attachment 188185
> 
> View attachment 188186
> 
> View attachment 188184
> 
> Some reds and my buddy looked into a pretty decent gar last time we went out!


Was that an Alligator gar


----------



## Nolefishing

Spoon fed


----------



## Codeman120992

Nolefishing said:


> View attachment 189794
> 
> 
> Spoon fed


Nice fish. Looks like a Lamson Guru reel but what is the rod that it is paired with?


----------



## Nolefishing

Codeman120992 said:


> Nice fish. Looks like a Lamson Guru reel but what is the rod that it is paired with?


Axiom 2x


----------



## mightyrime

Codeman120992 said:


> Hey all. First time here. Been learning some good info about fly fishing from several of these posts. These fish were taken a few months ago in Puerto Rico. I was slamming the tarpon and snook. Biggest one was about 40 lbs. Fishing a 9 weight TFO Pro Series II with a Lamson Guru reel. About to move there in a few weeks so these places will be in my backyard. The fishing there can be stellar. Anyway, I appreciate the wealth of knowledge on this site. I’ve learned a lot about lines and also good specs for making a good leader.



my day lived in san juan for 8 years. I used to fish PR twice a year. Such a good place to fish. Vieques used to be amazing for snook and tarpon but not sure what happened after the storm.

what city in PR you moving to?


----------



## Codeman120992

mightyrime said:


> my day lived in san juan for 8 years. I used to fish PR twice a year. Such a good place to fish. Vieques used to be amazing for snook and tarpon but not sure what happened after the storm.
> 
> what city in PR you moving to?


Moving to the west coast. Mayaguez. So, I’ll be fishing a lot in Boquerón Bay. I fished the east coast a few times with good success. A few months ago I was there and stayed in Humacao and I slammed the tarpon at a beach nearby. I did a guide trip in Boqeron Bay the first time I ever fished there. So I know that Boquerón Bay is loaded with tarpon. Basically any waters, especially the river mouths. Those lagoons near San Juan airport are Tarpon havens. That’s where most of the guides take their clients.


----------



## Codeman120992

Codeman120992 said:


> Moving to the west coast. Mayaguez. So, I’ll be fishing a lot in Boquerón Bay. I fished the east coast a few times with good success. A few months ago I was there and stayed in Humacao and I slammed the tarpon at a beach nearby. I did a guide trip in Boqeron Bay the first time I ever fished there. So I know that Boquerón Bay is loaded with tarpon. Basically any waters, especially the river mouths. Those lagoons near San Juan airport are Tarpon havens. That’s where most of the guides take their clients.


I was in Vieques last time as well and I lost a huge tarpon sight casting right from shore. There were like three huge pigs just cruising the shore line. So much fun. Vieques and Culebra also have good bone fishing. Can’t wait to explore that as well.


----------



## mightyrime

Codeman120992 said:


> I was in Vieques last time as well and I lost a huge tarpon sight casting right from shore. There were like three huge pigs just cruising the shore line. So much fun. Vieques and Culebra also have good bone fishing. Can’t wait to explore that as well.



Yeah the Boqueron is loaded with Tarpon. That lagoon at first light has like 500 Tarpon that all roll for like 5 minutes. Good Snook in there as well.

On a side note the surfing is amazing in that area. I want to go back just to surf!

You fish with Poche on the west coast?

One word of warning on Puerto Rico. Make good friends with guides or any local fisherman in areas you plan to fish. Some are quite possessive of their areas. I almost got punched in Vieques for catching a snook in some local guys spot. Kind words, and a cold beer, and if you ask somebody first and make it clear you are catch and release.. or possibly be prepared to hand over a snook for someone to eat.

You also need to check the lakes for Peacock bass. A kayak is essential down there... there are so many bodies of water to fish.

One last kind of negative thing to be prepared for is Fish and Game agents are non-existent down there. Be prepared to see people gill netting and all sorts of other practices that rape the fishery.

When I first fished Vieques like 15 years ago it was crazy good. I would rent a kayak and get maybe 20 snook and 5 or 6 small tarpon every time out. Every year it was less and less and i saw more people taking fish... yes they eat tarpon

Of course i want a fishery protected but when there is little to no work for the locals and they catching what they can to make a little money and feed the family... i cant make a judgement as a tourist playing with the food.

Good luck! I might ping you if i head that way to fish and surf.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

It’s been years ago put I caught some nice tarpon on some golf course ponds. Never tried the surf.

also hooked a few and saw a lot in the lagoon by the airport in San Juan. Funky but fun.


----------



## kkeetr

Got a comb grouper on the first session with my new EPR


----------



## Padre

We ran over to Louisiana marsh for the day. The forecast said light winds all day but of course they missed it. But after leaving at 3:30 in the morning to get here we weren’t not going to fish. With the strong winds it was tough find some clean water but we found some. But we never found the schools we were hoping to find. The fish we did find wanted to eat though including this big black nasty on an 8wt with 16 pound tippet.


----------



## KurtActual

Can finally join the crowd. I've been tying flies and dreaming of spotted tails for years. Yesterday I finally made the two connect.
Solo mission in the Indian River Canoe, fumbling around using a kayak paddle as a push pole. 
Heard this guy with two others crashing bait in a back area. 
Made a terrible blind cast, then spotted this guy cruising right for me. 
Stripped my fly infront of him and it was game on.
Stoked to be able to improve from here.


----------



## Padre

KurtActual said:


> View attachment 190112
> 
> View attachment 190110
> 
> View attachment 190109
> 
> View attachment 190111
> 
> 
> Can finally join the crowd. I've been tying flies and dreaming of spotted tails for years. Yesterday I finally made the two connect.
> Solo mission in the Indian River Canoe, fumbling around using a kayak paddle as a push pole.
> Heard this guy with two others crashing bait in a back area.
> Made a terrible blind cast, then spotted this guy cruising right for me.
> Stripped my fly infront of him and it was game on.
> Stoked to be able to improve from here.


You never forget your first.


----------



## Tyler White

KurtActual said:


> View attachment 190112
> 
> View attachment 190110
> 
> View attachment 190109
> 
> View attachment 190111
> 
> 
> Can finally join the crowd. I've been tying flies and dreaming of spotted tails for years. Yesterday I finally made the two connect.
> Solo mission in the Indian River Canoe, fumbling around using a kayak paddle as a push pole.
> Heard this guy with two others crashing bait in a back area.
> Made a terrible blind cast, then spotted this guy cruising right for me.
> Stripped my fly infront of him and it was game on.
> Stoked to be able to improve from here.


 Congrats!! Those Indian River Canoes are awesome little boats btw!


----------



## karstopo

I’m digging the CGR. That 7/8 weight is my favorite Redfish getter. Congratulations on your good looking redfish.


----------



## baconegg&cheese

Annual Louisiana trip with @024H6 this past weekend. Skunked two days but managed to find some fish the other two.


----------



## kkeetr

The fish aren't massive but the weather sure is nice!


----------



## KurtActual

Padre said:


> You never forget your first.


Boy, that's the truth. I still remember my first sight-casted red. Happened in an embarrassingly similar fashion to this one. (Blind casted past the fish, saw it, and drew the bait infront for the strike)


Tyler White said:


> Congrats!! Those Indian River Canoes are awesome little boats btw!


Hell yeah. I really wanted a Skanu, but the price, weight, and availability made me look elsewhere. This thing is fun, but needs some modifications to work more effectively. 


karstopo said:


> I’m digging the CGR. That 7/8 weight is my favorite Redfish getter. Congratulations on your good looking redfish.


You fly guys are incredible. A friend on Instagram was also able to ID the rod easily. It's a fun rod for a poor self-taught caster like me.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Spent my day poling a friend around.
he had a great day !


----------



## Featherbrain

Small but the weather is nice and it beats work..


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Good wind and good super low tide
We made the most out of it !


----------



## Loogie

A good day on the flats!


----------



## karstopo

Fun morning. Black and tan crack. Lots of little shrimp around.


----------



## BrownDog

Bead chain seaducer keeps hammering them. Few dozen in the last couple days


----------



## Featherbrain

Awesome fish BrownDog! I love a bead chain seaducer as well!


----------



## redchaser




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Dam Ron. You need a forklift for them rascals. 

nice work.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Oops …..wrong thread but I got this one on the fly.


----------



## Codeman120992

mightyrime said:


> Yeah the Boqueron is loaded with Tarpon. That lagoon at first light has like 500 Tarpon that all roll for like 5 minutes. Good Snook in there as well.
> 
> On a side note the surfing is amazing in that area. I want to go back just to surf!
> 
> You fish with Poche on the west coast?
> 
> One word of warning on Puerto Rico. Make good friends with guides or any local fisherman in areas you plan to fish. Some are quite possessive of their areas. I almost got punched in Vieques for catching a snook in some local guys spot. Kind words, and a cold beer, and if you ask somebody first and make it clear you are catch and release.. or possibly be prepared to hand over a snook for someone to eat.
> 
> You also need to check the lakes for Peacock bass. A kayak is essential down there... there are so many bodies of water to fish.
> 
> One last kind of negative thing to be prepared for is Fish and Game agents are non-existent down there. Be prepared to see people gill netting and all sorts of other practices that rape the fishery.
> 
> When I first fished Vieques like 15 years ago it was crazy good. I would rent a kayak and get maybe 20 snook and 5 or 6 small tarpon every time out. Every year it was less and less and i saw more people taking fish... yes they eat tarpon
> 
> Of course i want a fishery protected but when there is little to no work for the locals and they catching what they can to make a little money and feed the family... i cant make a judgement as a tourist playing with the food.
> 
> Good luck! I might ping you if i head that way to fish and surf.


I actually did fish with Pochy the first time I was out there. It was a good experience. I landed a huge tarpon but it was on the spinning rod. Anyway, I’m looking forward to fishing Boquerón Bay and seeing some of these tarpon rolling. Any specific area that you know of there? I was just going to begin by hitting some of the river mouths and some of the beaches that are always super calm. 

That’s a crazy story about people being that territorial. But yeah once they realize that I am catch and release then it shouldn’t be a problem. I’ve given fish to plenty of people as well. I don’t have a problem with that if I know that it is feeding somebody.

I don’t have a yak but hope to at some point in the future. And I am super pumped to do some peacock bass fishing on the fly. Where we are living there are a few lakes not too far that have good size peacock bass.

Were you surfing Rincón? We are about 40 minutes away. I don’t surf, but hear that the surfing is incredible there.


----------



## redchaser

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 190651
> 
> 
> Oops …..wrong thread but I got this one on the fly.


Brett, glad to see that your woods finally flooded


----------



## bluechipfish

Two from the past two weeks on the paddleboard


----------



## Gkeirn




----------



## Featherbrain

Gkeirn said:


> View attachment 191198


Nice watch you have there!! The fish is pretty nice as well!


----------



## Featherbrain

A little 5wt creek action on my lunch break.


----------



## sjestok

After a not so productive trip in the glades over the last three days, still had the itch to fish, so I hit the Tamiami Trail to see what I could get in to. Pretty damn fun on the 6wt!


----------



## Loogie

sjestok said:


> After a not so productive trip in the glades over the last three days, still had the itch to fish, so I hit the Tamiami Trail to see what I could get in to. Pretty damn fun on the 6wt!
> View attachment 191324


What is that beast?


----------



## MatthewJ

Loogie said:


> What is that beast?


Looks like a gar


----------



## sjestok

MatthewJ said:


> Looks like a gar


Yep, it's a gar!


----------



## Connor Malark

Some nice ones from the past few months.


----------



## Gatorbig

Damn, That's some beasts! 👍


----------



## Mallard1100

Had a nice month up here on NJ bass.


----------



## Featherbrain

Mallard, what rod is that?


----------



## Mallard1100

It’s a Kevin Bogan 9wt. He is a builder of custom rods here in NJ.


----------



## Featherbrain

Cool! Looks pretty sweet from what I can see!


----------



## brokeoff

Mallard1100 said:


> Had a nice month up here on NJ bass.
> View attachment 191526
> 
> View attachment 191527
> 
> View attachment 191528
> 
> View attachment 191525


Great fish.

Keep ‘em wet.


----------



## mro

Mallard1100 said:


> nice month up here on NJ bass


13.8 feet deep?

Out here on the left coast my striper "spots" in the delta all are in the 12 to 15 feet deep range.
Target them in the Berkeley flats SF Bay same depth too.


----------



## Mallard1100

mro said:


> 13.8 feet deep?
> 
> Out here on the left coast my striper "spots" in the delta all are in the 12 to 15 feet deep range.
> Target them in the Berkeley flats SF Bay same depth too.


thats correct although the area I fish varies. Fish can be on the shallow side or up to 30 or 35 feet where I target them with heavy full sinking lines.


----------



## mro

Mallard1100 said:


> with heavy full sinking lines


My "go to" line is an old SA streamer express, 650 grains with intermediate shoot/running line on a Sage 9 wt. I'll fish that line until it breaks  as it just casts so easy on that rod. Before that I was using 30' shooting heads with 20# mono shooting lines.

This year I got a few new lines from Cortland, one is their "Compact Sink type 9, 6/7 wt at 240 grains" .
Only lawn casted it on a 7 Scott and next few days will test it on a 6 wt rod which should be to heavy but learned long ago it cost nothing to try.


----------



## Mallard1100

mro said:


> My "go to" line is an old SA streamer express, 650 grains with intermediate shoot/running line on a Sage 9 wt. I'll fish that line until it breaks  as it just casts so easy on that rod. Before that I was using 30' shooting heads with 20# mono shooting lines.
> 
> This year I got a few new lines from Cortland, one is their "Compact Sink type 9, 6/7 wt at 240 grains" .
> Only lawn casted it on a 7 Scott and next few days will test it on a 6 wt rod which should be to heavy but learned long ago it cost nothing to try.


Like minds think a like. I have tried quite a few different sinking lines. The cortland compact type 9 has quickly become my favorite after recommendation from a guide. I fish the 425 grain on my 9 and 10wts. I just ordered their new cold salt series sink 8 and will try that next year as well. I really like there running lines. They stay supple and do not tangle like others I’ve used. Especially in colder temps.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

mro said:


> 13.8 feet deep?
> 
> Out here on the left coast my striper "spots" in the delta all are in the 12 to 15 feet deep range.
> Target them in the Berkeley flats SF Bay same depth too.


Do you ever run into Joe or Cornholio out there on the delta ?


----------



## fatman

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Do you ever run into Joe or Cornholio out there on the delta ?


the SpicyTuna hangs out there; and Auggie has a bass boat now too....


----------



## numbskull

Good for the soul


----------



## Codeman120992

Puerto Rico poon! West coast. Pushed my 9weight to its limit


----------



## AZ_squid

It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Padre

Made a trip back out to the marsh.


----------



## mfdevin

Have not had any time to fish with holidays lately, snuck this guy outta one of my bass ponds on the way home from work


----------



## Flyboy

first pea on fly


----------



## Thtguyrobb




----------



## Flyboy




----------



## TXFrenchman

finished out the year strong


----------



## Nolefishing

Big guy came home for dinner


----------



## mfdevin

got out and played with the lowcountry toothies today. Had a hard time staying buttoned up on bowfin this year, glad I got to check the box before the year ended


----------



## Loogie

Last Red of the year, they were out ready to play today, even though it was foggy! Happy New Year folks!


----------



## bluechipfish

Starting the new year off right


----------



## JohnY

bluechipfish said:


> Starting the new year off right
> View attachment 192746


Beautiful bone.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Checked two off the list today.
Rainbow bass and machaka.


----------



## Hank

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Checked two off the list today.
> Rainbow bass and machaka.
> 
> View attachment 192764
> 
> 
> View attachment 192765


Looking forward to your full report on this trip. SWMBO wants more than a fishing trip and CR has come up more than once.


----------



## RennieRae

Nice job Barrel Cooker! I love catching machaca and had fun with them in 2018 fishing a river in Sarapiqui. I cant wait to get back there. What part of CR were you in?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Guanacaste


----------



## jay.bush1434

Went out to fish for sheepies and specks and saw this old girl cruising the rocks. All I had was my 6wt Sage Sonic and Abel SDF 5/6. We watched her gills flare and suck in the fly in 16" of water. The rod was bent all the way into the handle and I was sure I was going to break the rod, the 12lb tippet or the hook, but I didn't let up on her. After 20 minutes or so of non stop pulling on her, she came boat side for a quick grip and grin. 47", 46-48lbs. I don't recommend big fish like this on a 6wt I gotta say, that Abel reel drag was tested hard. I guess that's one reason they cost so much. Anyway, as my good buddy @ifsteve said, "hey, there's a fix for that dummy...use the right tool for the job."


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Jay Bush for the win. !!!


----------



## Drifter




----------



## BrownDog

Had the pleasure of fishing a father/son the last few days. Here is a 33” fish caught by a 15 year old. Needless to say he has the bug now.










here is the fly, a clouser/poboy variant I tie and fish on an intermediate line.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I took my son to Ascension Bay Lodge in Punta Allen, Mexico the week between Christmas and New Years. Here is his first Permit. 17.5 lbs on the guide's boga. His first of 4 (!) on the week.


----------



## Featherbrain

Wow!! What a fish!! He will remember that forever!


----------



## jay.bush1434

Tx_Whipray said:


> I took my son to Ascension Bay Lodge in Punta Allen, Mexico the week between Christmas and New Years. Here is his first Permit. 17.5 lbs on the guide's boga. His first of 4 (!) on the week.


Awesome permit! That is setting the bar pretty high for a first permit. Very cool.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

jay.bush1434 said:


> Awesome permit! That is setting the bar pretty high for a first permit. Very cool.


Yep……poor kid will end up sunburned and homeless with raw stripping fingers. Way too strong of a drug for adolescents.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Yep……poor kid will end up sunburned and homeless with raw stripping fingers. Way too strong of a drug for adolescents.


I figure if I do it right, he'll never be able to afford street drugs.


----------



## Padre

One time, I had just gotten out of the water and was at my truck putting my rod away and taking off my boots and waders and a family parks next to me in their mini-van. They asked me how the fishing was and I told them. They said their son, who looked to be about 8 was going the next day. I asked, "Fly fishing?" 
They answered me back, "No, we have a reservation at a trout farm where they take the kids fishing." 
I said, "Oh good. You don't want him to try fly fishing."
"Why is that?" they asked with a puzzled look. 
I said, "Because then you'll never be able to keep him in school and you can forget about him becoming a doctor or a lawyer."


----------



## scissorhands




----------



## fishnpreacher

Trying to get ahead of the coming ice storm today


----------



## AZ_squid

1st fish of 2022, #2 🐑 ever! Caught it on a carp fly variant. Stuck home from work with the Rona, weather was too good not to get out for a quick wade.


----------



## bluechipfish

View attachment 193498


Got my first permit last week. Unreal experience, he/she ended up towing me over 1000ft, and fish was landed in about 15mins. A hell of a fish for a 7wt. Released healthy as heck, didn't really take any reviving. I put about as much pressure as I thought I could apply safely during the fight. Caught on a NFC 7wt gamma beta I built, on a strong arm merkin I tied.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Congrats! Catching one on a fly you tied is about as good as it gets. The first time I went Permit fishing I tied about a dozen of every Permit fly I could find on YouTube. Got on the boat the first day and the guides looked through my box and sent me back in the lodge to buy some of theirs . Every time I go I come home and tie some new ones with things I learned on previous trips. This past trip in December my son and I caught five between us, and fed three others and all were on ******** Crabs I tied myself.


----------



## karstopo

Nothing as exciting as a Permit. Yellow bass and a good one. 6th species on a fly so far for 2022 and it is only January.


----------



## connecd0

Nothing like sportsmans paradise.


----------



## Drifter




----------



## Str8-Six

bluechipfish said:


> View attachment 193498
> 
> 
> Got my first permit last week. Unreal experience, he/she ended up towing me over 1000ft, and fish was landed in about 15mins. A hell of a fish for a 7wt. Released healthy as heck, didn't really take any reviving. I put about as much pressure as I thought I could apply safely during the fight. Caught on a NFC 7wt gamma beta I built, on a strong arm merkin I tied.


Wow. Just incredible. Been chasing Biscayne permit for a while now and they are beyond tough. Congrats man!


----------



## bluechipfish

Str8-Six said:


> Wow. Just incredible. Been chasing Biscayne permit for a while now and they are beyond tough. Congrats man!


thanks man! Yeah I agree.. they are tough, but that’s part of what made that fish so special! I caught a nice bone before that but it might as well have been a catfish. After I landed the perm.. I barely remembered it!


----------



## BrownDog

Yesterday I had family in town with the goal of getting their first red on fly.
Mission accomplished with the final tally over 30 fish.
One of those days where everything just seemed to come together perfect despite wind and cloud cover.


----------



## karstopo

Great day out. 68 degrees,brilliant sunshine, low winds, hungry reds, no one in sight. 30” redfish on a gartside soft hackle streamer. Super fun.


----------



## Outearly

Dang, Karstopo- in this low water?

Amazing!


----------



## karstopo

I have a place…like clockwork.


----------



## kkeetr

Mallard1100 said:


> View attachment 191526


Those reels are tanks!


----------



## mfdevin

laid out a cast to a feeding grass carp led it by about 15ft, let the fly get settled in a good place to give it a lil wiggle when the carp got close, carp is about 7-10ft away, I feel a strike so I set, was kinda confused. This girl drug me straight to the bottom, then gave me a few jumps. Fun lil post freeze pond session, was not expecting a bucketmouth with those kind of temps.


----------



## FlyWeight

Decent fish on a 6wt.


----------



## ikankecil




----------



## brokeoff

bluechipfish said:


> View attachment 193498
> 
> 
> Got my first permit last week. Unreal experience, he/she ended up towing me over 1000ft, and fish was landed in about 15mins. A hell of a fish for a 7wt. Released healthy as heck, didn't really take any reviving. I put about as much pressure as I thought I could apply safely during the fight. Caught on a NFC 7wt gamma beta I built, on a strong arm merkin I tied.


Can't view the attachment anymore.


----------



## Padre

FlyWeight said:


> Decent fish on a 6wt.
> 
> View attachment 194417


Great fish on a 6wt


----------



## Padre

Did my monthly trip to the Louisiana marsh yesterday. Temp was 34 degrees when we launched. By 11:30 the sun started to heat the mud up and the fish came alive. Caught 4 black drum and 3 reds with only one redfish under 30." My buddy caught his biggest red on fly at 36" and his biggest black ugly at 40"


----------



## ikankecil

Those black drum are neat looking fish. Definitely a species that is still on my wishlist.


----------



## karstopo

Fun in the January ☀


----------



## karstopo

Another overslot today. About 100 yards from the one 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Karlee

Fun day in between cold fronts


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## karstopo

These Bass take a beating from the birds. This is a fresh wound with guts hanging out.


----------



## permitchaser

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Checked two off the list today.
> Rainbow bass and machaka.
> 
> View attachment 192764
> 
> 
> View attachment 192765


So what's a machaka. Looks like a shad


----------



## Takin’Drag

Southern Colorado last summer and the Louisiana Marsh the last few months.


----------



## karstopo

first redear of the year. Cold water colors.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## karstopo




----------



## TXFrenchman

blue bird 6wt day


----------



## Padre

Wading for redfish.


----------



## mfdevin

Been working 55-60 hr weeks the last month and a half, managed to sneak a few hours this afternoon. We spooked the biggins pushing around the bend in a creek, but the dinks stayed to play. Had been a while since I touched a redfish, too long. Plenty fun on the 6wt BAG too 👍🏽


----------



## Nolefishing




----------



## Connor Malark

A few highlights of the past two months


----------



## Skram

Skipped work for my Bday and got rewarded. Multiple doubles on big beachside reds.


----------



## Thtguyrobb

here is a couple reds i got the other day after a month of not being able to get out! The big girl had a funky eye with what looked like lucky number 7 in it! Both caught on the 7wt!


[








AT


----------



## mfdevin

Finished up some quoted repairs a few hours early this afternoon. Snuck off into a nearby creek. Missed a big red girl, she hauled ass with her friends back up a creek outta this hole, tide turned and they left. Trout came in and got me a few. Tide also took my boots for a nice float 👨🏻‍🔧


----------



## Backcountry 16

It's never a bad day fishing but when your trout are bigger than the micro snook that you found I'm just glad to be living in paradise in swfl.




























and the nice snook at the boat ramp who are super smart


----------



## Featherbrain

Slick looking boat you have there sir!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Featherbrain said:


> Slick looking boat you have there sir!


Thanks it's a Gladesman it's a fun little boat.


----------



## MikeChamp12

this would have been a nice snook until the hook broke.


----------



## Tdekle2

Caught a few nice bones on a Peterson Spawning Shrimp


----------



## HelthInsXpert

Tides and wind and work have not been helping me get my fix lately. But I was able to sneak out for 1.5hrs yesterday and finally got that tug I needed. (from a fish...........)
I love swinging the 6wt because just about everything feels like a tank.


----------



## Tyler White

HelthInsXpert said:


> Tides and wind and work have not been helping me get my fix lately. But I was able to sneak out for 1.5hrs yesterday and finally got that tug I needed. (from a fish...........)
> I love swinging the 6wt because just about everything feels like a tank.
> 
> View attachment 197009


Nice! Lagoon’s been tough lately, so any fish is a good one!


----------



## HelthInsXpert

Tyler White said:


> Nice! Lagoon’s been tough lately, so any fish is a good one!


You're not kidding. I was skunked the last couple times I got out there. But yesterday I heard report of a couple guys with 20+ fish. I think the sun and temps really had them turned on. (Somehow I only managed one!! lol)


----------



## Tyler White

HelthInsXpert said:


> You're not kidding. I was skunked the last couple times I got out there. But yesterday I heard report of a couple guys with 20+ fish. I think the sun and temps really had them turned on. (Somehow I only managed one!! lol)


Went out last weekend and easily saw 300-400 fish. Multiple large schools of reds and blacks. Very skiddish, very aware of what was going on. Managed a few between my buddy and I, but definitely got humbled! Small, natural crabs were the ticket for us! That being said, I’m sure the dozen or so boats we saw ripping through pole and troll on plane didn’t help our cause 😑


----------



## Gatorbig

Couple off the paddle board I leave at work for when I find a couple hours to sneak away. 
Big 30" is pretty large for our area. I'm jealous of you boys with the donkeys.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## mfdevin

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 197152
> View attachment 197154
> 
> View attachment 197155
> 
> View attachment 197153


Dude, that is a nice pickerel! My kinda fishin


----------



## Featherbrain

mfdevin said:


> Dude, that is a nice pickerel! My kinda fishin


Thanks man! Biggest I’ve caught on the fly for sure!


----------



## Skram

Fun trip to Florida last week. Got on some Peacock Bass down south then did some wading up on the Space Coast. Found some tailing drum and watched the rocket launch from the flats.


----------



## LtShinysides

I decided I wanted to really struggle and went out last week when the winds were howling. Nothing great, but it was my first trout on fly.


----------



## maismo12

Went out at high tide yesterday evening and did some blind casting around a few sea walls and docks. Slow evening but I managed to pluck a nice little Mango off a sea wall.

I personally never catch these guys on fly all that often, but out of the few I’ve caught on fly, in my experience it’s always the bigger snapper that takes the fly.


----------



## redchaser

Backcountry 16 said:


> It's never a bad day fishing but when your trout are bigger than the micro snook that you found I'm just glad to be living in paradise in swfl.
> View attachment 196722
> View attachment 196723
> View attachment 196727
> View attachment 196725
> and the nice snook at the boat ramp who are super smart
> View attachment 196726


Looks like a good day, but man y’all gotta start feeding them fish, they skinny.


----------



## maismo12

Woke up this morning to a flat tire - so I ended up on the water a bit later than I wanted. cut my morning in half.

Missed a couple nice TB reds but managed to bring a Snook off of a dock.


----------



## Flyboy

first Bahama bone


----------



## Flyboy

5mph winds all day means the salty 6 came out to play


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Me and the kid got supper for the whole gang.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Shoal Bass ….checked off the list.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Good'uns!!


----------



## karstopo

Solid Channel catfish on the Gartside Soft Hackle Streamer with floating line. You don’t need weighted flies or sinking lines to get catfish. Catfish aren’t the worst thing to catch, they are kind of fun and definitely not rare.


----------



## Nolefishing

Making the most of a work trip to SFLA


----------



## gestes11

lagoon redfish


----------



## HelthInsXpert

gestes11 said:


> View attachment 198499
> 
> lagoon redfish


That is a stud!


----------



## sjestok

Last fish of an amazing three days in the Flamingo backcountry. Big girl came up out of nowhere and slurped up my fly. Biggest red on fly to date. Majorly stoked about it.


----------



## Featherbrain

sjestok said:


> Last fish of an amazing three days in the Flamingo backcountry. Big girl came up out of nowhere and slurped up my fly. Biggest red on fly to date. Majorly stoked about it.
> View attachment 198844
> View attachment 198845


Psych Counter: 1


----------



## fatman




----------



## LowCo18

Black and purple slider had them fired up!


----------



## MatthewJ

Spring Steelhead!


----------



## LtShinysides

Fightingtown rainbow from Blue Ridge trip.
Took a pink worm on the 5wt.


----------



## flynut

Give us some details bro. Like where , what fly, what size rod etcs.... Nice lookin fish!!


----------



## Mike Geer

E77C7BCA-27EB-42A4-9C52-6B5DDF66732E.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
10 mo ago




Tank on the 3wt






3wt Redfish on 4lbs. Tippet

8’6” Winston Air2
Litespeed F 5+
SA Amplitude MPX


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

You go gurlll !!!!


----------



## ikankecil

I didn't exactly set any size records today but had some fun with the skinny rods -


----------



## permitchaser

Went to my daughters farm pond today to test my “game changer jerk fly “ this bass couldn’t resist


----------



## Goodtimes

A few out of Nola last month.


----------



## crboggs

Not my largest snook on fly, but one of the more satisfying ones...

Spotted him creeping alone on an open flat, put the fly about 20' ahead and past him, worked the fly as he approached, and watched him turn and pounce. 

Sometimes small fish can produce big smiles.


----------



## Terry

Been a minute since my last post. 2022 has been pretty good so far. (picture dump).


----------



## Terry

A few more from 2022.


----------



## flynut

Nice fish and nice pics. Thanks for sharing. Looks like Louisiana?


----------



## Terry

flynut said:


> Nice fish and nice pics. Thanks for sharing. Looks like Louisiana?


Some of these were caught in LA.


----------



## Mdees88

Went to my parents pond yesterday and caught a few little guys......


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's a nice small snook caught and released by a fly angler from Austria... last week








It took a baitfish pattern in a small creek


----------



## Jason M

From the first weekend in April in Key West. I'll post a full report when I have a moment. Note the mangrove was not on fly but it was 11lbs on a scale.


----------



## Jason M

.


----------



## MRichardson

Jason M said:


> From the first weekend in April in Key West. I'll post a full report when I have a moment. Note the mangrove was not on fly but it was 11lbs on a scale.



Excellent! Some hard fighters in that first 3 pics and an 11-lb grover is always a win, regardless of tackle.


----------



## Tyler White

Not a bad little Sunday with my best man. Steady mix of blacks and reds all day


----------



## Wahlly41

Overcast and windy but I still found someone who wanted to play.


----------



## Snookicide

Jason M said:


> From the first weekend in April in Key West. I'll post a full report when I have a moment. Note the mangrove was not on fly but it was 11lbs on a scale.


Nice! I made the mistake of catching an AJ on the fly ONCE.


----------



## Geologist

Jason M said:


> From the first weekend in April in Key West. I'll post a full report when I have a moment. Note the mangrove was not on fly but it was 11lbs on a scale.


Bet that mangrove was tasty!


----------



## Jason M

Geologist said:


> Bet that mangrove was tasty!


Yes, yes it was.


----------



## Mike Geer

F3344859-188A-46E5-A6B7-9135027E5851.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
9 mo ago








sight fished this little guy with my Sage X 591.


----------



## Padre

It has been so windy lately. Finally got out this last Sunday morning with my buddy Royce and we got 3 reds on fly.


----------



## acesover




----------



## LtShinysides

can anyone confirm the type of snook? Swordspine?


----------



## mro

The best written description I've found is here.









How Many Species of Snook in Florida?


At least five species of snook are found in Florida and Texas waters. So perhaps this says something about the size of prey that Tarpon...




snookfoundation.org





Caught a few in the 70's and then a few more on my trips to Belize and Florida.
Didn't know that there were different members of the snook family until I joined this site.
They all taste the same


----------



## Jason M

LtShinysides said:


> View attachment 201692
> View attachment 201693
> can anyone confirm the type of snook? Swordspine?


Looks more like a tarpon snook. Any East Coast guys know?


----------



## Jason M

Scroll way down and look at the pic of the 4 types.
https://www.floridasportsman.com/editorial/sportfish_snook_050618/396652









From top to bottom: common snook, tarpon snook, fat snook and swordspine snook


----------



## LtShinysides

Jason M said:


> Looks more like a tarpon snook. Any East Coast guys know?


You may be right. Looking at the scale sizes...
The anal fin just seemed really pronounced.


----------



## Jason M

LtShinysides said:


> You may be right. Looking at the scale sizes...
> The anal fin just seemed really pronounced.


I hardly ever hear of anyone catching anything but a common snook on the west coast so these are hard for me to tell.


----------



## rspehL

LtShinysides said:


> View attachment 201692
> View attachment 201693
> can anyone confirm the type of snook? Swordspine?


Looks like a swordspine to me, kinda hard to tell at that angle.


----------



## tailwalk

What do you do on your first trip to the Bahamas? Catch your first bonefish of course!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Decent day on the swamp.


----------



## Skram

It’s one of my favorite times of the year to fish the lights.


----------



## Flyboy

The arbys roast beef of rainbow trout breaking in the new micro poon rod


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Back to the well with my little buddy.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Fished the Sweetwater of Alligator Alley with @Smackdaddy53 a few days ago he had to go back to Texas so I did a solo trip no peacocks today but a nice health largemouth and a couple small ones but a ton of exotic probably caught 50 plus fish wore out that 5 weight today


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

What the heck is the next to last one ?

peacock largemouth hybrid ?


----------



## Flyboy

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> What the heck is the next to last one ?
> 
> peacock largemouth hybrid ?


Mayan Cichlid


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Flyboy said:


> Mayan Cichlid


The last one is a chichlid but the next to last one looks totally different.


----------



## Backcountry 16

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> What the heck is the next to last one ?
> 
> peacock largemouth hybrid ?


Oscar Dela Hoya


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Backcountry 16 said:


> Oscar Dela Hoya


That’s a dandy.


----------



## Backcountry 16

These guys were the most aggressive today Jaguar Cichlid cool part is when the fly hits you never know what's gonna grab it.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I really need to get back down there. Thank you for sharing. !!


----------



## fatman

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 201907
> These guys were the most aggressive today Jaguar Cichlid cool part is when the fly hits you never know what's gonna grab it.


the Jaguars are a new one on me, those look awesome


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The most fun I’ve had with a fly rod in a while. I was driving back and Jimmy had to go back without me! I’m going to photo bomb his thread...bonus micro snuke and poon from the day before.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The most fun I’ve had with a fly rod in a while. I was driving back and Jimmy had to go back without me! I’m going to photo bomb his thread...bonus micro snuke and poon from the day before.
> 
> View attachment 201914
> View attachment 201915
> View attachment 201916
> View attachment 201917
> View attachment 201918
> View attachment 201919
> View attachment 201921
> View attachment 201922


You forgot these


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Yeah my photo add was acting up. It was a blast brother! I’ll be back soon. Left Chittum at 11:30am Friday and home yesterday around 2:30pm.


----------



## Backcountry 16

That last picture is a googan pose


----------



## Jason M

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah my photo add was acting up. It was a blast brother! I’ll be back soon. Left Chittum at 11:30am Friday and home yesterday around 2:30pm.


Nice job boys!


----------



## redchaser

Dang, I'm starting to re-think planning a Tarpon trip to Florida in favor of a cool invasive species trip....


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

redchaser said:


> Dang, I'm starting to re-think planning a Tarpon trip to Florida in favor of a cool invasive species trip....


Let me know Ron and I’ll meet you there. 
loads of fun on the 5 weight.


----------



## Matts

Looks like an absolute BLAST! Variety, small rods and backwater canals!


----------



## permitchaser

Caught this Toad of a blue gill while grass carp fishing


----------



## spc7669

No stripers but a couple of white bass that were decent. The new flies worked OK, but a white schminnow was lethal.


----------



## FLopes

6wt bending!


----------



## Mike Geer

BCCBC28C-ECC2-4619-8CFC-E2C965688054.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
9 mo ago




Beautiful Catfish on the 3wt






Rare catch for me.
Nice Catfish on the 3wt


----------



## The Fin

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


 Smaller hybrid bass on 3 wt. euro nymphing rod


----------



## Gatorbig




----------



## JaxFishingAdventures

First fish on fly few weeks ago


----------



## sjestok

JaxFishingAdventures said:


> View attachment 202607
> 
> 
> First fish on fly few weeks ago


That's one helluva fish for a first fish on fly. I'm sure you're hooked now.


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures

sjestok said:


> That's one helluva fish for a first fish on fly. I'm sure you're hooked now.


Oh absolutely. I was hooked before catching one lol. Fishing has always been life!


----------



## mfdevin

Caught this one slipping this evening. Way up in an old rice mill creek, snacking on bait with his back out the water. First fish on the r8!


----------



## Backcountry 16

My buddy Zach from North Carolina came down and we camped in the 10k islands for a few days. We broke camp early Sunday morning so we could run to the Everglades to chase a few peacocks before he left to go back home.


----------



## tailwalk

This guy was making a lot of noise under the bridge 









A bunch of these 









And the targeted species. Bass not pictured. I love Florida


----------



## mfdevin

had to make a quick pit stop on my way home from work 👨🏻‍🔧


----------



## Skram

Was looking for pompano and this Speck was a pleasant surprise. 23” and fat. My first surf speck of the year. Usually start fishing for them in May.


----------



## cjshinn1

The stars finally aligned on a trip to Mexico yesterday ….first Permit , good times !


----------



## Jason M

cjshinn1 said:


> The stars finally aligned on a trip to Mexico yesterday ….first Permit , good times !
> View attachment 203118


That's awesome congratulations. And a tank of a fish too!


----------



## Donovan

Went to Yakutat to do some steelhead fishing/camping for the first time a couple of weekends ago

































And the dolly fishing has been phenomenal. 20-30 fish days. Unfortunately no tanks yet


----------



## FPJ

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!










Delaware River Brown


----------



## Flyguy33

cjshinn1 said:


> The stars finally aligned on a trip to Mexico yesterday ….first Permit , good times !
> View attachment 203118


Heck of a first permit, catch it down in Ascension Bay?


----------



## MikeChamp12

Fishing on an island off Ketchikan Alaska.


----------



## mro

MikeChamp12 said:


> Ketchikan Alaska


My older brother was born in Ketchikan, younger brother in Anchorage.



Donovan said:


> Yakutat steelhead


I fish the Tisu, (north of Yakutat).
Salmon in the river and steelhead in the smaller creeks that feed into the Tisu.
You can sight fish both in AK


----------



## Tyler White

Decided to give our usualflats a break and spend a few hours scoping out a few areas we haven’t fished in a year or two. Fish were few and far between and definitely not the size we’ve grown accustomed to, but persistence paid off.


----------



## cjshinn1

Flyguy33 said:


> Heck of a first permit, catch it down in Ascension Bay?


I was just north of there in the Cancun area . I fished 3 days and had a lot of the follow ups . That was the only one that actually ate the fly . Crazy how hard they are to get to eat .


----------



## Marshdweller08

Bass in my pond loved busting the top water spider fly. Literally couldn't keep the blue gills off of it.


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures

Last week in the back yard on a wooly bugger that I tied. Black on black.


----------



## Backcountry 16

JaxFishingAdventures said:


> Last week in the back yard on a wooly bugger that I tied. Black on black.
> View attachment 203509


Nice largemouth


----------



## Ronel10

Caught my first brown trout in the Owyhee River in Oregon this week. Caught 8 total. Buddy caught 12.


----------



## Flyboy

after work 6wt fun


----------



## Nolefishing

cjshinn1 said:


> The stars finally aligned on a trip to Mexico yesterday ….first Permit , good times !
> View attachment 203118


Going down there in a few months. What area did you fish?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Yellowtail Jack put a nice bend in the 8wt


----------



## Jason M

VB Fly Fisher said:


> Yellowtail Jack put a nice bend in the 8wt
> View attachment 203794


Whoa that's a tank


----------



## scissorhands

Playing with tarpon the last week


----------



## JacksonOB

Marry someone who let’s you sneak a 7 wt on your honeymoon.


----------



## JRyno10

first fish on fly!


----------



## Jason M

JacksonOB said:


> View attachment 203892
> 
> 
> Marry someone who let’s you sneak a 7 wt on your honeymoon.


Nice.

Better call is to only marry then if they will let you or want to go too!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

It’s big boy time for the 5weight


----------



## Todd




----------



## Marshdweller08

Wind still sucks in Rockport on solo trip. Found some reds and landed this one. Broke off on the one before and lost a new fly. Damnit! Had a few others come up and half-ass bite at the fly then turn away.


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## Cougar Zeke




----------



## mfdevin

had only caught one other topwater bass this year, kids went to bed early tonight, so I tied up a snot rocket of a gurgler, and found one that was willing to play. Been a weird spawn up this way this year. Hoping the consistent warm weather gets em acting normal (willing to eat topwater with reckless abandon)


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

No fish today. Stuck in the airport headed to somewhere nice.


----------



## fatman

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> No fish today. Stuck in the airport headed to somewhere nice.
> View attachment 204535


you DO know you suk, right?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

fatman said:


> you DO know you suk, right?


I’m sukin less every day.


----------



## Megalops

BrownDog said:


> View attachment 204399
> 
> 
> View attachment 204411


Nice pics man!


----------



## MatthewJ

Spending the week in Matlacha. So far only little trout and ladyfish on the fly.


----------



## Clamfoot

2 weeks ago I refreshed a very used 1975 Shakespeare Wonderglass 7WT and a Pfluger GEM reel, no drag just a weak clicker, and loaded some old 6wt line on it. 
Needless to say, a 70's vintage fiberglass rod is not exactly stiff. A real wet noodle.
Last week I decided to take the tuned-up and refinished old school set up to the Little Econ River. I've never really fished freshwater before but I thought it might be a fun cheap afternoon and if everything flew into pieces I'd still have a good laugh.....providing I could avoid any contact with the big gators that live in the Econ.

After a bunch of 8-10" smallies fished from the bank, I mustered up the courage to wade in and walk upstream. I found a shallow run and landed 4 largemouth bass about 5-6 lbs on a size 1 black streamer in the next 2 hrs.

FYI...taking pics of fish, solo, while standing knee-deep in known gator waters is not as easy as you might think. Pucker up...

All in all, I had a busload of fun for $40 and a few hours of tinkering with old fishing gear and delivered one of the most fun and scary fishing days of the year so far.


----------



## SupergrandslamIII




----------



## Skram

The surf bite has been on fire here (Alabama) the last week. Quality Trout, Reds, Pompano, Spanish, Flounder and Ladyfish.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Clamfoot said:


> 2 weeks ago I refreshed a very used 1975 Shakespeare Wonderglass 7WT and a Pfluger GEM reel, no drag just a weak clicker, and loaded some old 6wt line on it.
> Needless to say, a 70's vintage fiberglass rod is not exactly stiff. A real wet noodle.
> Last week I decided to take the tuned-up and refinished old school set up to the Little Econ River. I've never really fished freshwater before but I thought it might be a fun cheap afternoon and if everything flew into pieces I'd still have a good laugh.....providing I could avoid any contact with the big gators that live in the Econ.
> 
> After a bunch of 8-10" smallies fished from the bank, I mustered up the courage to wade in and walk upstream. I found a shallow run and landed 4 largemouth bass about 5-6 lbs on a size 1 black streamer in the next 2 hrs.
> 
> FYI...taking pics of fish, solo, while standing knee-deep in known gator waters is not as easy as you might think. Pucker up...
> 
> All in all, I had a busload of fun for $40 and a few hours of tinkering with old fishing gear and delivered one of the most fun and scary fishing days of the year so far.
> 
> View attachment 204693
> 
> 
> View attachment 204694
> 
> 
> View attachment 204695
> 
> 
> View attachment 204696


hell to the yeah !!

Livin man . That’s awesome.


----------



## LtShinysides

Finally things are firing up in the backwaters. Got a handful of tarpon and snook on the 7wt. Loving the chartreuse.


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## Skram

Big roadside tailer from the rocks


----------



## mightyrime

Great yearly trip to the everglades. Went mostly for Tarpon and caught alot of snook and got a few medium tarpon. 

1 day of great site fishing smaller snook on the beach. Perfect conditions and lots of fish. One medium snook from the mangroves. And a fish of a lifetime probably for me 38"21lb snook sight fished on a flat while approaching a shoreline.


----------



## sjestok

Up in NC visiting my parents this weekend and slipped out for a couple hours down to wade the Eno River, and these little guys were very keen to play. Ended the evening with 7


----------



## Clamfoot

Jason M said:


> Nice.
> 
> Better call is to only marry then if they will let you or want to go too!


Mine snuck out and went to the local Orvis store to get me one to use for a night while we were on our honeymoon on Block Island 22 years ago. Best keeper I ever landed.....


----------



## ConwayCritter

Caught a couple of small reds wading a pond back in the marsh this morning.


----------



## MikeChamp12

messing around on this gorgeous day in Ketchikan.


----------



## fatman

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 205745
> 
> View attachment 205747
> 
> View attachment 205746
> 
> View attachment 205744
> 
> messing around on this gorgeous day in Ketchikan.


are those coastal Cutts?

love me some cutthroats....


----------



## MikeChamp12

fatman said:


> are those coastal Cutts?
> 
> love me some cutthroats....


Yes sir


----------



## Clamfoot

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 205745
> 
> 
> messing around on this gorgeous day in Ketchikan.


That is not Ketchikan Florida.......4 sure.
Nice,


----------



## MikeChamp12

Clamfoot said:


> That is not Ketchikan Florida.......4 sure.
> Nice,


Hahahaha definitely not. I took a two month assignment here in Alaska.


----------



## Tdekle2

Stripers in Alabama!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Tdekle2 said:


> Stripers in Alabama!
> 
> View attachment 205936


tell us more !


----------



## Tdekle2

Alabama has an extensive river system. This particular river (Coosa River) has 5 or 6 hydro-electric dams. In the Spring and early Summer, these hybrid striped bass can be caught in the swift water below the dams when they are generating power. We caught these on an 8 wt and were throwing a minnow pattern streamer. Great fun and going again next week!!


----------



## fatman

Tdekle2 said:


> Alabama has an extensive river system. This particular river (Coosa River) has 5 or 6 hydro-electric dams. In the Spring and early Summer, these hybrid striped bass can be caught in the swift water below the dams when they are generating power. We caught these on an 8 wt and were throwing a minnow pattern streamer. Great fun and going again next week!!


love them Wipers


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Pig farm didn’t produce any hogs this morning but it was a good time with my whulff rod.


----------



## sjestok

4wt fun


----------



## Megalops 3

sjestok said:


> 4wt fun


----------



## HoseMonkey

first red on my new 8wt set up


----------



## sjestok

HoseMonkey said:


> View attachment 206351
> 
> first red on my new 8wt set up


Stud red! And damn sexy NV-G! I need to get my new to me NV-G slimed up


----------



## fatman

Grandson's first fish on the whippy stick:


----------



## Backcountry 16

fatman said:


> Grandson's first fish on the whippy stick:
> 
> View attachment 206357


Awesome


----------



## Clamfoot

fatman said:


> Grandson's first fish on the whippy stick:


That line looks to have a twist to it.
R U starting that proud young man out on silk furled fly line () or is it just something with the picture?


----------



## fatman

Clamfoot said:


> That line looks to have a twist to it.
> R U starting that proud young man out on silk furled fly line () or is it just something with the picture?


must be the picture...

It can be quite a challenge to get a 7-year-old to hold a fly rod AND a spiny bluegill at the same time...then get him to stand still for the pic...


----------



## Clamfoot

fatman said:


> must be the picture...
> 
> It can be quite a challenge to get a 7-year-old to hold a fly rod AND a spiny bluegill at the same time...then get hum ti stand still for the pic...


Still awesome......well done Fatman!


----------



## Tdekle2

Tdekle2 said:


> Alabama has an extensive river system. This particular river (Coosa River) has 5 or 6 hydro-electric dams. In the Spring and early Summer, these hybrid striped bass can be caught in the swift water below the dams when they are generating power. We caught these on an 8 wt and were throwing a minnow pattern streamer. Great fun and going again next week!!


Catching a few more stripers before they scatter.


----------



## Flyboy

One is buddy’s first ever fish on fly ever, 5 minute casting lesson and he was throwing good enough, both were their first peacocks ever


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 207029
> 
> One is buddy’s first ever fish on fly ever, 5 minute casting lesson and he was throwing good enough, both were their first peacocks ever


which one got sunburned?
I got 5$ on the left


----------



## Flyboy

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> which one got sunburned?
> I got 5$ on the left


PM me your Venmo lol, I’ll pay up on that


----------



## FlyBy

Albies are still here in NC.


----------



## Clamfoot

FlyBy said:


> Albies are still here in NC.


Nice one. 
Albies are a rip on a fly rod, literally, literally...


----------



## Skram

Fun one on the 6wt Echo Glass rod


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy

Tampa Bay red on TFO mangrove 6wt with a size 4 ep baitfish


----------



## Mdees88

My buddy fished the lights the other night on a full moon and said it was loaded with 3lb specs but they wouldn't hit anything. He tried vudu mullet, live shrimp, and small finger mullet but only caught two dinks.

As soon as he said that I knew what the deal was. They were dialed in on glass minnows.

I went last night and threw my flounder lights over when I got there to check the water clarity (which was pretty awful) and the glass minnows swarmed around the light.











I got to the light and the specs were there. I threw some glass minnow flies I had tied and started catching them....











































When I got them in the boat they started spitting glass minnows everywhere. Here is one next to the fly I was using....










The biggest was 3 3/4lb and I lost one at the boat about the same size. I caught about 15 specs, 10 of which were keepers. Saw several small flounder and gigged two keepers as well.... was a fun night.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Upper south creekin with my boy:


----------



## kkeetr

Got a PB 43" black drum today on the 6wt.


----------



## LowHydrogen

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> tell us more !


Call me when you're down again this fall anytime Nov or later. I'll show you some stripers locally.


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

LowHydrogen said:


> Call me when you're down again this fall anytime Nov or later. I'll show you some stripers locally.


Deal. 
how bout next week for some bigguns ?


----------



## LowHydrogen

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Deal.
> how bout next week for some bigguns ?


10-4 Text me, next week isn't good for tide.


----------



## HoseMonkey

low tide crawlers. Smallest one of the day but I liked the markings on this dude


----------



## permitchaser

Went to my daughters lake with my grandson at 2 pm. Second cast hooked a nice bass, it got off. 2 more cast caught a really big one, tried to drag it to the beach to land and it got off. I then checked the hook and sharpened it. Then I landed this one.
I've been using this fly for about 6 bass and today the eye came off. I used Tear Mender that Gunner said would make it durable


----------



## Flyboy

chunky little male


----------



## Surffshr

Strangest Slam I’ve ever had. All sight casted with a Barclay 86 on the BD and mullet.


----------



## TXFrenchman

South Texas Success


----------



## Tripletail

How are you liking your kapusta? I'm on the list for fall so I'm super stoked! It looks great!


----------



## TXFrenchman

Tripletail said:


> How are you liking your kapusta? I'm on the list for fall so I'm super stoked! It looks great!


It’s been great. I actually brought it as a 7wt back up to a Billy Pate Salmon but the leader got behind the spool on the BP and I dropped the the handle nut overboard while pulling the spool, so it wasn’t really useable. The Kapusta ended up getting all the use and I couldn’t have been happier.


----------



## Tripletail

Rad! I'm having a 4.75" made for cobia, Jacks, tarpon and big tripletail up here on the bama coast, going to be an 11/12. Thanks for the feedback he seems like an awesome dude with serious talent! They are works of art for sure!


----------



## RyMully

caught a firm buzz last weekend. No pictures of said firm buzz.


----------



## Zaraspook

This one took me into my backing on a 7wt twice. Released unharmed back into the wild.


----------



## TX_maverick




----------



## mfdevin

almost forgot what it was like to touch a fish, America’s sport fish always there to remind me


----------



## Manbird

Backwater said:


> Ok, I'll go first and break the ice.
> 
> Little snook on a small mullet fly.
> 
> View attachment 45162


This looks beautiful!


----------



## ikankecil

Grass carp on yarn -


----------



## Flyboy

buddy called me last night and said he wanted to catch something on fly, not too shabby if you ask me


----------



## BrownDog

Finally got the chance to chase trout. Whole different skill set.


----------



## Kamtam

Zaraspook said:


> This one took me into my backing on a 7wt twice. Released unharmed back into the wild.
> View attachment 208578


Like the settings on that editing you did there. Super rad shot


----------



## TX_maverick

BrownDog said:


> Finally got the chance to chase trout. Whole different skill set.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209112


frame this one...WOW


----------



## mfdevin

lil roadside crappie action on the way home today, one and done for me today


----------



## ianwilson

Some Fish and a cork eater pic.


----------



## Outearly

First one on a gurgler-


----------



## Tarpontamer69

I'm catching some dope fish on dope flies


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Got me one in the heat this morning on the bass pro heat rod. Best cheap rod ever. 
Chunking a dragon tail.


----------



## LtShinysides

Smaller fish in the home waters this week but still fun. Had a first ever happen and probably last ever... The tarpon in the last pic literally jumped in the boat and hit me in the thigh as we were trolling. Then proceeded to destroy everything inside the gheenoe. He wasn't hooked. Just a random jumping poon. I took it as good mojo.


----------



## Bill Payne

Got Invited to go out for red snapper on a buddies boat. After we‘d limited on snapper, I pulled out the buggy whip and got into some blue runners, bar jack and something big and toothy that broke me off. It was a blast!


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## KurtActual

@MatthewAbbott how early are you having to fish? I assumed with as shallow as that flat is that you'd have to be off the water by like 9AM or you'd risk boiling water


----------



## Flyboy

Bridge mama on the big full moon tide last night


----------



## Natorade




----------



## MatthewAbbott

KurtActual said:


> @MatthewAbbott how early are you having to fish? I assumed with as shallow as that flat is that you'd have to be off the water by like 9AM or you'd risk boiling water


I didn’t get off the water yesterday until almost 1:00 and the reds were still doing their thing. For sure it was dwindling down though. The wind we had yesterday was kinda blowing into this particular marsh so that and the incoming tide may have pushed some cooler water into it.


----------



## HelthInsXpert

Stuck a decent trout on a windy day last week.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Personal best rainbow on a dry…..26” beast. Pretty little spring fed creek that must not get fished much.
I can’t give the exact location but did notice a few confederate flags flying on the backroads. That will narrow it down.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Warmouth, red band McCloud strain rainbow, rainbow and rainbow/redband hybrid. I did catch a small brown and the youngest caught a sucker fish too. My boys and I have been on a freshwater tear across Missouri hitting as many streams as we can exploring new water.


----------



## KurtActual

MatthewAbbott said:


> I didn’t get off the water yesterday until almost 1:00 and the reds were still doing their thing. For sure it was dwindling down though. The wind we had yesterday was kinda blowing into this particular marsh so that and the incoming tide may have pushed some cooler water into it.


Thanks dude. Always wanted to be there on an incoming, but the weather has always timed my trips on an outgoing.


----------



## btpeck14

Had some fun this morning chasing schoolies up here in Massachusetts. Beautiful day on the water.


----------



## mfdevin

got my first jack crevalle tonight. He was just a lil buddy, but caught him on an epic bandit 10wt I purchased from the forum.


----------



## Clamfoot

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Personal best rainbow on a dry…..26” beast. Pretty little spring fed creek that must not get fished much.
> I can’t give the exact location but did notice a few confederate flags flying on the backroads. That will narrow it down.


Well done! and great pics. Congrats


----------



## Sabalo

Got to test all knots many times yesterday on a number of bonito. It always amazes me how fast a bonito can get to the backing. The second pic is of a fish that had an unusual number of spots. All returned to the water to stretch a line again. So much fun!


----------



## [email protected]

I’ve managed some varied fishing over the last couple weeks:


----------



## Featherbrain

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 210453
> 
> got my first jack crevalle tonight. He was just a lil buddy, but caught him on an epic bandit 10wt I purchased from the forum.


Epic photograph and that rod looks killer 😎🤙🏼


----------



## hlane09

My fiancée caught her biggest redfish on the fly this weekend. This fish ignored the fly at least five times. Just as I told her we needed to change the fly, she put a cast right in front of its face, stripped the line, and the fish followed, ate the fly, and took off. I'm so proud of her!


----------



## hlane09

Was that cutthroat on the Teton River?



[email protected] said:


> I’ve managed some varied fishing over the last couple weeks:
> 
> View attachment 210630
> 
> View attachment 210631
> 
> View attachment 210632


----------



## [email protected]

hlane09 said:


> Was that cutthroat on the Teton River?


It was on the south fork of the snake in idaho, floating from the dam down to conant boat ramp. it was a little bit of a bummer that the south fork is supposed to be a dry fly mecca and there really wasn't any dry fly action. I threw streamers a bunch but most of the fish were caught on nymphs.


----------



## hlane09

Nice, I love the South Fork. I lived out there for a while


----------



## Zaraspook

Just a runt but lots of fun all the same. It was so dark I could barely see this one scarfing up marsh crabs in a clump of grass.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## fatman

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 210970


Boogle Bug?


----------



## Featherbrain

fatman said:


> Boogle Bug?


Yessir! Got just a minute yesterday evening late to get out before dark. Top water fiberglass fun!!


----------



## fatman

Featherbrain said:


> Yessir! Got just a minute yesterday evening late to get out before dark. Top water fiberglass fun!!


I'm something of a glass nut my own self. Between Betts and Boogle I should get a pro deal....


----------



## Clamfoot

Featherbrain said:


> Yessir! Got just a minute yesterday evening late to get out before dark. Top water fiberglass fun!!


Big bass plus fiberglass with a top water kicker...you win.

7WT, 1972 Shakespear Quicktaper!!!! ($10 used.)
So much fun that I've almost hung up my graphite rods for the summer.


----------



## Featherbrain

Clamfoot said:


> Big bass plus fiberglass with a top water kicker...you win.
> 
> 7WT, 1972 Shakespear Quicktaper!!!! ($10 used.)
> So much fun that I've almost hung up my graphite rods for the summer.
> 
> View attachment 211020


Man you’re so right about that! Bass are so much fun this time of year. Especially on glass! That’s a nice fish and an awesome looking location.


----------



## Flyboy

Foul hooked a squid


----------



## Clamfoot

Featherbrain said:


> Man you’re so right about that! Bass are so much fun this time. Especially on glass! That’s a nice fish and an awesome looking location.


Yeah, I love the spot. It's 1/4-1/2 of a mile, knee shallow run on a river that is full of gators upstream and downstream of this section. Most folks will not make the 3-mile hike in to get to it. Plus when they see a few gators on the hike most would never get in the water to wade up to the run, which you can never see from the land. Getting wet is the only way in. It's sketchy. But when the water is low and the gators are snoozing, it's well worth it. You might call it my Brokedown Palace .

Bass just like that one, all day. You can watch them swimming downstream at you and post up in a hole. It's a pretty safe bet that I'm the only long-haired moron that has wade fished that section with a fly rod since glass and bamboo were the only options. 

This is the hike in, old timey Florida.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Tenn river Pune. 
My goal was to get a smallie on the fly on the ky portion of Tennessee river………mission accomplished.


----------



## HoseMonkey

Just got back from Tulum Mexico and had an awesome time! Stayed in an Airbnb in town and linked up with a DIY guide the first day that I had been seeing on YouTube. We caught nearly 20 bonefish, small permit, jacks, pompano and a beautiful look down fish. All just walking down the beaches! We looked for bigger permit and trigger fish but no luck that morning. The rest of my time there I fished the beaches in the mornings and found a lot of bones. A couple really nice ones. I went to Mexico with zero expectations, just wanted to do a little fishing and had a blast. My first time catching bonefish and now I’m hooked on them. Already trying to plan another trip out there. Oh, and Mexico has amazing food!!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Somebody loves me!!!!!

Bonus poling skiff in the background


----------



## junkin35

Mission accomplished. 
My 9 year old Tripp "Trippletail" with his first Trippletail on fly.


----------



## KurtActual

MatthewAbbott said:


> Somebody loves me!!!!!
> 
> Bonus poling skiff in the background


Leave some for me, headed down on Monday...


----------



## Tripletail

junkin35 said:


> View attachment 211084
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> My 9 year old Tripp "Trippletail" with his first Trippletail on fly.


My favorite target! (Redfish and pompano round out my top 3 in bama) juvey tarpon a close 4th... Welcome to the pursuit of happiness lol, labor of love for sure! He'll be hooked for life now hahaha


----------



## Wiggles

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport




----------



## ikankecil

Not standing on the bow of a skiff this time but got into a pretty wide-open brown trout bite with a friend in Montana-


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Ain’t even football season yet:


----------



## LtShinysides

Fun evening hitting up dock lights and tarpon holes. First triple I've been able to trick


----------



## flytyn

We had 5 eats today on big poons and didn’t get tight on any of them. Stained water beachside.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Last day fishing the streams of SW Missouri. Wading with my youngest and our 3wts. He picked up this nice spotted bass on a hopper. The fish came out of the water for the eat. Put a good bend in the rod. I got this lit up Longear sunfish to eat an olive wooly bugger. We caught a bunch of fish but these were the best.


----------



## Skram

Drags burners. Love the howitzer heads for poppers.


----------



## hollandbriscoe

Managed these two out of Lake Adger in western NC yesterday on a small yellow popper, along with about 20 bream of various sizes.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

hollandbriscoe said:


> View attachment 211308
> 
> View attachment 211307
> 
> Managed these two out of Lake Adger in western NC yesterday on a small yellow popper, along with about 20 bream of various sizes.


Hotspotter !!!🤣🤣🤣

nice feesh.


----------



## MGH

Went out to mostly practice with the 9 at a local reservoir. Having no luck along the shore, I floated out to deeper water and fished a little deeper. Was a blast letting it run a little and getting it back in. She put a pretty good bow in the old 9 wt. almost took the 5 wt instead. Glad I didn’t! Caught it on some type of clouser I think. About as exciting as it gets for a landlubber dreaming of the next coastal trip.


----------



## tunataker

Probably my smallest snook so far. I have only found small fish on the beach this summer.


----------



## permitchaser

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 211055
> 
> Foul hooked a squid


Add that to your list off fly caught fish


----------



## Clamfoot

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Tenn river Pune.
> My goal was to get a smallie on the fly on the ky portion of Tennessee river………mission accomplished.


What fly is that?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Clamfoot said:


> What fly is that?


Pole dancer.









POLE DANCER


Umpqua Feather Merchants has a legacy of producing the highest quality flies and fly fishing gear including packs, leader & tippet, fly tying, and streamside gear.




www.umpqua.com


----------



## Clamfoot

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Pole dancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLE DANCER
> 
> 
> Umpqua Feather Merchants has a legacy of producing the highest quality flies and fly fishing gear including packs, leader & tippet, fly tying, and streamside gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.umpqua.com


Thanks 
That's an interesting head on that fly. I assume it's foam.
The bottom slope, overhang and hook eye location are like a Mirrorlure She Pup or Zara Spook Puppy

Are you popping it or does it walk?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Clamfoot said:


> Thanks
> That's an interesting head on that fly. I assume it's foam.
> The bottom slope, overhang and hook eye location are like a Mirrorlure She Pup or Zara Spook Puppy
> 
> Are you popping it or does it walk?


Walking it.  You can pop it too but I walk it 
I’ve caught lm and sm bass , redfish , gar, crappie, Oscar’s bluegill , bluefish and speckled trout on them. 
There are some YouTube’s but you have to be careful how you search for it.


----------



## Clamfoot

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Walking it. You can pop it too but I walk it
> I’ve caught lm and sm bass , redfish , gar, crappie, Oscar’s bluegill , bluefish and speckled trout on them.
> There are some YouTube’s but you have to be careful how you search for it.


It looks awesome for walking. I have been tying a mudder variation trying to get a walking motion but the consistency is not easy to achieve. Maybe I should focus my attention on finding these heads. Nice find.....

 I'll search for the video when the wife & kids are out of the house.

Below is a basic short article on the Pole Dance Pattern. apparently developed by a key Umpqua guy but does not offer any clues as to where to get the heads. A quick look on Unpqua's site did not seem to offer the heads only. If anyone knows where to source them I'd appreciate the tip. 









Charlie's Pole Dancer


Charlie's Pole Dancer is the new top gun for surface fun




www.saltwatersportsman.com


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Clamfoot said:


> It looks awesome for walking. I have been tying a mudder variation trying to get a walking motion but the consistency is not easy to achieve. Maybe I should focus my attention on finding these heads. Nice find.....
> 
> I'll search for the video when the wife & kids are out of the house.
> 
> Below is a basic short article on the Pole Dance Pattern. apparently developed by a key Umpqua guy but does not offer any clues as to where to get the heads. A quick look on Unpqua's site did not seem to offer the heads only. If anyone knows where to source them I'd appreciate the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie's Pole Dancer
> 
> 
> Charlie's Pole Dancer is the new top gun for surface fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saltwatersportsman.com


i found some at a shop in California.
I’ll see if I can find my order. It’s been a long time.


----------



## flytyn

No pics again, Tuesday. One nice slow northbound moving meatball of poons on the beach, but no takers getting the fly to them a few times. Snotty as crap with steady 15 knot midmorning wind and swell causing hull slap with the Whipray. Not a single fish seen after that staying till the storms blew me off at 2.


----------



## mro

Clamfoot said:


> mudder variation trying to get a walking motion


I thought i had some pics of cork and balsawood "poppers" I've made.
Some are big enough that they could be cast with a spinning rod  
A couple balsa ones are only about 3/8" to 1" long that I've shaped the front like a zara spook.
Here's one that hasn't yet made it out to the box of poppers I use.


----------



## bharm07

First Peacock since the move to S. Florida


----------



## bharm07




----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> I thought i had some pics of cork and balsawood "poppers" I've made.
> Some are big enough that they could be cast with a spinning rod
> A couple balsa ones are only about 3/8" to 1" long that I've shaped the front like a zara spook.
> Here's one that hasn't yet made it out to the box of poppers I use.


That's a good-looking fly. I've never used balsa for a fly but it makes sense. I made a ton of Stan Gibbs type balsa surf plugs when I was younger. Bluefish would destroy them pretty quick though 
I have a feeling that I'll have to layer up some craft foam and shape the pole dancer's walking head out of that. 
I guess Umpqua thought they had some good IP on their hands and never offered the head thinking they would cash in on selling expensive flies or avoid their cheap competition knocking it off?
A consistent swimming fly should be the grail for my dirty water where 50-60% of the artificial lure fish pressure is from walking lures (before 8 AM that is......) 

In the meantime, I have more important flies to tye before the 15th.


----------



## mro

I turn them on my drill press, then some get a little love from a small belt sander or file.
Some years back on the tying thread I'm pretty sure I posted a pic of one mounted on the drill press.
Only have used then for black bass and stripers and a couple small ones for blue gills etc...


----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> I turn them on my drill press, then some get a little love from a small belt sander or file.
> Some years back on the tying thread I'm pretty sure I posted a pic of one mounted on the drill press.
> Only have used then for black bass and stripers and a couple small ones for blue gills etc...


I'll have to try the drill press trick.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Blue lining in Utah :
Dry flies in small streams.


----------



## ZackB

Just got back from a week with the family in Colorado near RMNP. Fished one full day plus managed to sneak out here and there on other days for some quick time on the water. Caught a load of small trout in a combo of little pocket water, a meadow stream and an alpine lake. Here’s a couple. Beautiful country and fishery out there.


----------



## The Fin

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!


Just hit a local river. Grand slam, Hybrid Bass, Carp, Freshwater Drum, and a Gar.😳


----------



## ZackB

Small guy and not great pics but super stoked to get my first solo DIY red on fly this morning. Before today had only caught a couple reds with the help of a guide. Caught this one about 45 minutes after dead low at a creek mouth in the ICW. A bunch of bait was getting smashed on the shoreline and in the creek mouth. Saw a lot of activity this morning and ran over a couple 30+ inchers while poling a flat. Water was murky from yesterday afternoon’s rains. Only got the one to eat. 🤙


----------



## bob_esper

I don't warm water fly fish much, but got my best smallie and on shrimp fly haha.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Brown ones today :


----------



## Clamfoot

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Brown ones today :
> 
> View attachment 211722


Careful with your thumb on that sea monster.


----------



## tunataker

Another small fish at Jupiter this morning. Low tide around sunrise - fished the start of the rising tide. Saw some fish activity. A spinner shark jumped out there so baitfish must be moving thru here. Caught a ladyfish earlier. Then saw a big snook almost beach itself while chasing baitfish into the shoreline. It was a big fish and almost ran out of water. Never saw that before with a snook.


----------



## Loogie

How about this fatty that I found in a foot of water swimming with her buddy! I put this very light landing fly a foot past her and she gobbled it, 12lb test tippet, handled by the “Everglades” Tibor. Sweet reel! Sweet fish!


----------



## Smurfy

Flamingo snook and was an epic day!


----------



## ZackB

Caught on this morning’s outgoing tide.


----------



## Sabalo

congrats....I need some conditions like that. love seeing slick calm.


----------



## ZackB

Sabalo said:


> congrats....I need some conditions like that. love seeing slick calm.


Thanks! It was a beautiful morning for some fishing!


----------



## Smurfy

ZackB said:


> Caught on this morning’s outgoing tide.
> View attachment 212602


The redfish is one that I am learning about. Only targeted them once and caught only one the same day as the snook pic I posted. Caught a tarpon too the same day so it was slammin’ day!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## ZackB

Smurfy said:


> The redfish is one that I am learning about. Only targeted them once and caught only one the same day as the snook pic I posted. Caught a tarpon too the same day so it was slammin’ day!


That sounds like a great day! I’m still very much in learning mode too. Never targeted or caught a tarpon or snook. That’s only the second red I’ve caught without the help of a guide. It’s been frustrating at times but It sure has been a fun process. For me one of the appealing things about fly fishing is that it seems like an endless process of learning and refinement of skills. Tight lines.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

These little wild fish can be pretty fun. 
scenery is nice too :


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Today it was a hike in to an alpine lake.
Grayling and tiger trout got checked off the list.


----------



## Smurfy

Very cool fish….and the view you can’t beat.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Great report! Trout don't live in ugly places....beautiful scenery!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Little pumpkin


----------



## HoseMonkey

Got a goldfish this mornin


----------



## ZackB

Got on a whole bunch of these little guys Sunday morning.


----------



## KurtActual

MatthewAbbott said:


> View attachment 213056
> 
> Little pumpkin


One of those is bound to have a tag in it.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

KurtActual said:


> One of those is bound to have a tag in it.


I hope not. I’m m not registered. Lol.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

KurtActual said:


> One of those is bound to have a tag in it.


I hope not. I’m m not registered. Lol.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Back in the sauna


----------



## ActionFly80

Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!





Backwater said:


> Since the thread "What's everyone catching?" is all the way over on the Fishing Reports forum, I thought it would be convenient for us fly fishermen/fisherpersons to have a running thread here on the Fly Fishing Forum on fish *caught on fly only* to see what everyone is catching lately.
> 
> Note: Ideal pic size for fast internet opening, especially on cell phones is 800-1024 dpi length. A little bigger wouldn't hurt tho. So resize them when possible.
> 
> We don't care what is is, we just want to see it.
> 
> So what did you catch on fly lately?
> 
> SHOWTIME!!!
> [/QUOTE


----------



## maismo12

The dock lights have been treating me well this summer in Tampa. Tons of Poon and Snook all over. I don’t think I’ve gone out during the day once in the past 4-5 weeks.

Definitely trying to get my fill by the end of summer before it’s time to switch gears and punish myself with these TB Reds.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Sugaree !


----------



## Wiggles

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Skram

Took a trip to Arkansas last week to check some new species off the list. Beautiful scenery and fish. My first time trout fishing so it was nice to experience something away from the salt. Watching the browns sip the hopper flies off the surface was fun.


----------



## ikankecil

micro rooster


----------



## permitchaser

We’re finishing up our Tarpon trip that had no tarpon. We’ve been here 3 days and tried something different by going off the beach. We found Jacks pounding bait and my buddy cast a paddle tail in too see how big they were. He hook up and over 40 minutes later had one about 50 lbs. So we kept TM ing around and I had my 12 wt. Tarpon rod in my hand and cast into a school and immediately hook up. 2 hours and 11 minutes later my Jack Crevalle. While fighting this 
Beast we had drifted to about 4 miles off shore and the rollers made it hard to stand up. I put a lot off pressure on this fish got to the leader 10 times then he ran me back to my backing. He went around my boat, under, banged my rod on the gunnel and scaled my rod on the push pole sticking out the back
This fish was so heavy I couldn't lift it for the picture


----------



## Tdekle2

Tarpon fun . . . . !


----------



## fatman

Skram said:


> Took a trip to Arkansas last week to check some new species off the list. Beautiful scenery and fish. My first time trout fishing so it was nice to experience something away from the salt. Watching the browns sip the hopper flies off the surface was fun.
> View attachment 214347
> 
> View attachment 214344
> 
> View attachment 214345
> 
> View attachment 214346


that hopper game on the White is a gas!


----------



## fatman

Erik The Red said:


> First red to eat a fly out of the new skiff (Aransas Pass, TX). She ate one of these purple nuggets, pictured below.
> View attachment 214411
> View attachment 214412


this guy is tricky, he's got something up his sleeve....

joined 10 hrs ago, quality content in What are you Catching AND Fly Tying

Don't you know, you're supposed to click on 20 posts with "nice", "sweet". and "love it"?

Strong work @Erik The Red


----------



## permitchaser

Here’s the fly I used to catch the largest of the 30 + species I’ve caught on fly. Yes Jacks kinda eat anything put in front of them but I’m taking credit. I may have knocked the eye out while taking the fly the fly out with pliers. But I’m giving that beasts credit for it















I’m saving it to put with the 16x20 picture I’m going to print or maybe 8x10


----------



## VELUNZA

SupergrandslamIII said:


> View attachment 204699
> 
> View attachment 204700





SupergrandslamIII said:


> View attachment 204699
> 
> View attachment 204700


Whatsup with that pink worm😉


----------



## ikankecil

Montana -


----------



## Floridangler




----------



## redchaser

Caught a few fishing solo in Sunday


----------



## Wiggles




----------



## Floridangler




----------



## birdyshooter

Don’t be jelly!!🤣😂🤣


----------



## silverg hog

ikankecil said:


> Montana -
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214952


That's a happy looking fish


----------



## JRyno10

Really starting to enjoy fly fishing. I’ve been fishing some brackish water lately. I broke off a nice redfish in the same spot a few days ago - which has gotten me itching to get out every chance I get. Managed to catch a bass today.


----------



## Wiggles




----------



## mfdevin

for Every 1 microtarpon at this spot, there are 4000 ladyfish. This was unintentional, but he was kinda askin for it


----------



## kkeetr

I love these guys, especially the larger ones. This one hit a gurgler.


----------



## Wiggles

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 215370
> 
> for Every 1 microtarpon at this spot, there are 4000 ladyfish. This was unintentional, but he was kinda askin for it


So cool. I’ve been hitting TINY jacks and pomp’s lol so cute


----------



## Wiggles




----------



## mfdevin

mine be gurgin too! I’ve got a few old rice mill canals that are full of em. Sometimes I go with the intention of just ripping a little flashy subsurface pattern through the hoardes of ladyfish and watch the madness ensue. They are definitely feisty predators! Seems like the tarpon go the other way when the madness starts with the ladyfish though lol


----------



## Mikes326

Caught my first Tarpon on fly a couple weeks back in Marco 10K with Capt Chris Conant. Was an awesome day; caught a few snook earlier and this guy at our last stop. I’m definitely hooked! I went in thinking I may get a few shots. The next day we fished Pine Island Sound and saw some really big ones. Jumped one, broke another off during the hook set, and blew a number of other shots. Was another great day!

Mike


----------



## Whatthechuck72




----------



## kkeetr

Black schminnow fooled this wiley specimen! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JRyno10

Ended up catching three skipjack today. I should have caught at least one trout but I had a hook pull once and another time I thought the trout had missed my fly but it didn’t. Also had a few others follow but never commit.


----------



## Featherbrain

Got out for about an hour this morning to watch the sunrise while throwing a small gurgler before church. God is good.


----------



## ZackB

Caught a couple of these pretty little rat reds before busting a section of my rod into 4 pieces. Was a nice morning despite the busted rod (the only one on the boat) and only fishing for about half an hour.


----------



## Terry

A couple from Saturday.


----------



## Bertrand

Took my month old East Cape offshore Saturday for trip out. Ran into a few football fields of Bonita busting glass minnows. Fun way to break in the boat


----------



## Skram

Some healthy Spanish in the surf this am with a few nice trout mixed in also.


----------



## Wiggles




----------



## Loogie

A Slam today!


----------



## tcov

Beach fishing this morning, this little guy was laid up right near the shore.


----------



## hollandbriscoe

sea robin and a northern sennett.


----------



## Loogie

Some pure Gold gents!


----------



## JRyno10

New species to me on fly today. I believe it’s a bowfin. I’ve never caught one on any sort of tackle.


----------



## mfdevin

JRyno10 said:


> View attachment 216294
> 
> New species to me on fly today. I believe it’s a bowfin. I’ve never caught one on any sort of tackle.


It is a bowfin, one of my favorite warmwater fish to target, very willing to eat topwater and subsurface, but they are usually challenging to get a proper hook set on.


----------



## Featherbrain

JRyno10 said:


> View attachment 216294
> 
> New species to me on fly today. I believe it’s a bowfin. I’ve never caught one on any sort of tackle.


Bowfin are lots of fun on a fly rod! I’m sure that one was no different. Nice fish!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Bighorn rainbow !!


----------



## hollandbriscoe

First ever red on the fly in the Heron 16.


----------



## Skram

My first cast in Louisiana was a 6.5lb Sheepy. Stoked to finally stick one.


----------



## MikeChamp12

Ran out this afternoon. First triple tail on fly. On one of my first flies I’ve tied


----------



## Tripletail

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 216483
> 
> Ran out this afternoon. First triple tail on fly. On one of my first flies I’ve tied


Congrats! It's fun to say the least


----------



## Outearly

Galveston Bay red- with the water cooling off a bit, a very good fight


----------



## Terry

Stumbled across this guy yesterday. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## kkeetr

Tank ladyfish that took the 4wt into the backing. I love these things!


----------



## Terry

One of 4 on last nights flood.


----------



## LtShinysides

Terry said:


> One of 4 on last nights flood.
> View attachment 216762


Hell yeah man nice work. They were out thick. So were the bugs!


----------



## LLMflyfisher

South Bay snook


----------



## MikeChamp12

First dorado on fly. What a bad ass eat. He was tracking the fly before it hit the water.


----------



## groundpounder

Getting ready now for the Fall bite I’ll share some of my best from Summer.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Dayum. What state on them big stripes ?


----------



## groundpounder

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 217344
> 
> Dayum. What state on them big stripes ?
> 
> I ain’t catchin nothin but a rum buzz up in this hurricane season.


Some of Georgia’s sodium free stripes.


----------



## hlane09

Just got back from a trip to Baja. My fiancée totally out-fished me catching four rooster fish (I only caught one and it was maybe 2 lbs) her biggest weighing 30lbs. We both caught a lot of nice dorado as well. Great trip with great people!


----------



## ikankecil

A tad embarrassing using a dry fly stick to toss what amounted to tiny streamers but the light was waning and I needed a nibble.

Knee-deep in Colorado:


----------



## saafrican

Bone fish COZUMEL 8 weight Helios


----------



## saafrican

Tarpon eight weight Helios rod , Lamson reel , Cozumel Mexico


----------



## Terry

A little Green River Brownie


----------



## ikankecil

Recap of some fish over the past year:


----------



## Outearly

What a cool idea!


----------



## TeamJib

N


----------



## fatman

love me some brown bass


----------



## ikankecil

late summer small trout -


----------



## TexasRedChasers

Redfish! Always an easy target around here on the fly rod!


----------



## flynut

Hell Yeah!


----------



## mfdevin

caught a fun sized bass on my eagle claw 3wt, with a gurgler, and about 300 of these lil guys today at lunch time, while waiting for a building automation contractor to show up, with a fly I’ve been playing with for the micro poons. Been a lil while since I got to touch a bass, and very fun on the eagle claw.


----------



## Featherbrain

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 218080
> View attachment 218081
> 
> caught a fun sized bass on my eagle claw 3wt, with a gurgler, and about 300 of these lil guys today at lunch time, while waiting for a building automation contractor to show up, with a fly I’ve been playing with for the micro poons. Been a lil while since I got to touch a bass, and very fun on the eagle claw.


Can’t beat those rods for 30 bucks!! I have one in a 5wt, but I think a 3wt might be in my immediate future.


----------



## mfdevin

Featherbrain said:


> Can’t beat those rods for 30 bucks!! I have one in a 5wt, but I think a 3wt might be in my immediate future.


My buddy donated me a tiny battenkill that was already lined, but I used to use a Lamson 3 with a 5wt mpx, truthfully doesn’t change action too much, and slings foam bugs a lil bit better. They are really fun to use for pond hopping though. Excited to try out the trout fishing thing with it one of these days, I think the battenkill/3wt line might be a lil better suited for that 👍


----------



## Thtguyrobb




----------



## HelthInsXpert




----------



## LtShinysides

late evening gurgler action


----------



## ZackB

Caught a bunch of small rainbows on some tiny streams in western NC the past few days. And caught one really nice sized brookie in a deep pool.


----------



## acesover




----------



## mfdevin

Sightfished a couple of these lil guys on my way home out of a new to me neighborhood pond about 6 minutes from the house 🤘🏽


----------



## Megalops 3

acesover said:


> View attachment 218534
> View attachment 218534


----------



## Tankerfly

Finally got on some fish this year in VA. Stripers are fun surprise in redfish spots!


----------



## fishnpreacher

Took a few hours to fish Lake Russell....wind blowing 10-15, fly casting difficult but not impossible


----------



## oakislandbum

These. Wading in NC.


----------



## Sabalo

great day yesterday with very cooperative and forgiving fish. All cookie cutters of 22"-23". hopefully they will forget the fly and eat in again the next time I am on the water. It was a beautiful day to be out chasing fish.


----------



## mfdevin

found a pile of these in a pond near my job site today, this guy was the fighter of the bunch. also found a large group of carp, whom I will be back to severely anger in the near future


----------



## Skram

Solo back breaking session. This is my favorite time to fish along our beaches.


----------



## ikankecil




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## Terry

Managed a double today.


----------



## Tripletail

Played with the bobos this morning


----------



## Terry




----------



## mfdevin

Wacked 3 this size in about 20 minutes waiting on my site contact this morning. Gurgin’ over submerged grass mats


----------



## bob_esper

Got the new jet boat out on our local river for the first time. Caught 2 solid trout for the river, both right at 17". Anything over 14" is few and far between so I was pretty stoked on them,especially the brown..


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Just got back from 6 days of fishing in the Amazon...quite the trip. Quite a few fish caught, but here are some notable ones. All on a 9wt with EP Flies or Deceivers...After the 6th day it was hard to clutch a fly rod, but could still manage to hold a cold beer....thankfully


----------



## mro

Is that one a piranha?
Bad A$$ trip.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

mro said:


> Is that one a piranha?
> Bad A$$ trip.


Yea, he took on a 5" EP Fly. Definitely a great trip and well worth the wait....as it was supposed to happen pre-covid. Only complaint was time getting to and from. ATL-Panama, Panama-Manaus, Manaus-Sao Sebastio...about 28 hours getting there and a full 24 getting back.


----------



## kkeetr

I got a little trout by-catch in my evening skipjack bite. Got into the backing several times today!


----------



## mfdevin

yesterday I purchased a martin caddis creek 5/6wt combo from an electronics supply / pawnshop in Georgetown SC for $25. Slapped my beater loop reel lined w/ BTT (bass), and messed with some ditch canal bass and panfish before work, and hit a favorite of mine on the way home, caught 10 ladies, hooked 4 tarpon, biggest being abt 2ft, all lost on the jump, all in all a fun way to kill a few hours.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Dude what’s up with that bluegill ?


----------



## mfdevin

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Dude what’s up with that bluegill ?


It’s a hard life for blue gill from the streets I reckon. I honestly didn’t notice until I looked at photo


----------



## Fergal

Recent albie from NE


----------



## redchaser

Rinse and repeat a few more times


----------



## mfdevin

My new ditch has been quick fun on the way home lately. Throwing suspending small baitfish has been fun to watch, the banks have a steep 6-8ft drop, gives a pretty good visual of the take. Always surprised what ends up in these little canals.


----------



## hollandbriscoe

21” white river brown. After throwing streamers on the 8 weight all day it’s time to curl up with a nice bottle of Advil.


----------



## mfdevin

this afternoon turned out to be perfect conditions to get into the micros, all in all caught 6, but had probably 30-40 hooks ups, what a freaking blast, you Florida folks have really got it made, lol.


----------



## TX_maverick




----------



## ianwilson




----------



## baconegg&cheese

1st Permit - caught in Punta Gorda, Belize last week.


----------



## redchaser

baconegg&cheese said:


> 1st Permit - caught in Punta Gorda, Belize last week.
> View attachment 220760


 I love the colors in that permit


----------



## dallam.jake

I tie these for blue water, 7-8 inches long. The popper is 7 segments the baitfish is a dragon tail all the materials are fairflies and the hooks are Ahrex 2.0 saltwater. I’ve had luck using them on dolphin, tuna and striper.


----------



## svalencia

Shiloh said:


> No fish in this pic but Probably one of my favorite pics of all time. The late great Jack Gartside fishing for stripers with Gerald in Boston Habah. Jack was a legendary Boston tier and fly fisherman famous for the iconic Gartside Gurgler
> BC
> View attachment 45176


legend


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker




----------



## MikeChamp12




----------



## [email protected]

Spent a couple days in Louisiana last weekend and found plenty of big girls in the marsh.


----------



## MGH

Was able to get to N GA this weekend and found a few stockers. And yes that’s a clouser.


----------



## mfdevin

shook hands with a healthy lil trout this morning before my first job, at the brackish pond in downtown Charleston. Wind and current were smashing bait up to the rocks, second or third cast this dummy took the baitfish dang near at the rocks


----------



## DuckNut




----------



## sjestok

Couple of firsts today. First fish on the new Seigler and first fish off my new paddle board


----------



## LtShinysides

Really fun morning throwing gurglers in the back country. Bluegill,gar,bass, snook and of course my favorite Mr shinysides


----------



## Padre

Got a new 9wt. My first fish on that rod was this 26" red.


----------



## fatman

quick trip to the foothills...


----------



## KurtActual

@fatman what general area is that? It's freakin beautiful


----------



## Terry

Already looking for the next one.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Beautiful fatman! What kind of reel is that?


----------



## Fergal

fatman said:


> quick trip to the foothills...
> 
> View attachment 221523
> 
> 
> View attachment 221525
> 
> 
> View attachment 221528
> 
> 
> View attachment 221529
> 
> 
> View attachment 221532


Nice Burk!


----------



## fatman

Fergal said:


> Nice Burk!


389-DAL
she's a sweetheart


----------



## Tyler Dupre

Little rats 🐀 from the previous Sunday.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Georgia Delayed Harvest trout season officially opened yesterday, so I got after them today. Not as many as years past, but enough to keep it interesting


























I did get a brown trout for the slam, but she was shy and didn't want her picture taken.


----------



## Featherbrain

Tyler Dupre said:


> View attachment 221671
> 
> View attachment 221672
> 
> Little rats 🐀 from the previous Sunday.


👍🏼👍🏼
Man if you call those rat reds I don’t have a clue what to call the ones I usually catch 😂😂


----------



## numbskull

Season’s winding down. Put a lot of time in.
Had a good year.


----------



## Tyler Dupre

Featherbrain said:


> 👍🏼👍🏼
> Man if you call those rat reds I don’t have a clue what to call the ones I usually catch 😂😂


😂😂 New York rat reds lol


----------



## redchaser

I love this time of year, fun trip with a buddy the last 3 days


----------



## mfdevin

fished dock lights tonight with a buddy, he caught a stud redfish well over 30”, and a pile of good trout. I got a nice red, and several healthy trout. Gurglers are fun, and the weather couldn’t have been better tonight. All in all we got 4 redfish and 15 trout in the boat 🤘🏽


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Nice shirt Braw.


----------



## fatman

fishnpreacher said:


> Saracione Mk IV Trout


----------



## mfdevin

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Nice shirt Braw.





BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Nice shirt Braw.


got my wings on lot ‘93


----------



## Steve Hughes




----------



## MikeChamp12




----------



## MGH

The shoal bass were on fire yesterday morning. Caught several on the fly. Stealth bomber and streamers. Picked up a Nucanoe Flint and this was the first time out on the river. It is stable enough for standing up and casting. I needed something to fly fish out of since I unloaded the River Hawk a few weeks ago.


----------



## eightwt

MGH said:


> View attachment 222175
> 
> View attachment 222176
> 
> The shoal bass were on fire yesterday morning. Caught several on the fly. Stealth bomber and streamers. Picked up a Nucanoe Flint and this was the first time out on the river. It is stable enough for standing up and casting. I needed something to fly fish out of since I unloaded the River Hawk a few weeks ago.


What river ?


----------



## MGH

eightwt said:


> What river ?


Flint River in GA


----------



## MikeChamp12

hanging around Pembroke Pines today while my girl was buying a truck


----------



## birdyshooter

Featherbrain said:


> 👍🏼👍🏼
> Man if you call those rat reds I don’t have a clue what to call the ones I usually catch 😂😂


Truth 💯


----------



## Takin’Drag

It’s that time of year in Louisiana.


----------



## Tyler Dupre

🔥🔥


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I crossed out Flood tide reds off my list today with an excellent Captain. 
You South Cackalacky boys got a good thing going on.
I’ll be back.


----------



## Tyler White

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I crossed out Flood tide reds off my list today with an excellent Captain.
> You South Cackalacky boys got a good thing going on.
> I’ll be back.
> View attachment 223189
> 
> View attachment 223187
> 
> View attachment 223190
> 
> View attachment 223188


Rob Alexander is a great guide and even better friend! Highly recommend him to anyone traveling to the low country!


----------



## MikeChamp12

first bone on fly and a fly I tied.


----------



## gchatani

Annual Marsh sortie.


----------



## flynut

Those are some BEAST!


----------



## Padre

So I have a friend who was a guide in Montana for many years. We met about 10 years ago and have since become friends. Besides fishing Montana numerous times, We have fished and camped in the Everglades a few times. He was able to get his first redfish on fly with me in the Mosquito Lagoon, a nice 31" fish that was tailing in a school that had birds all over them. He just moved to coastal NC and didn't know anything about fishing it. So I dragged my skiff up there last week to tryand figure it out. Having never fished the area and the first 2 days were windy and cloudy, we covered lots of water and never saw one redfish. Plus, we were only interested in sight fishing reds with the fly rods. 
Finally on the last day, we left the ramp around 8 AM at 35 degrees and a dead low tide at 8:30, lots of sun and light winds. About an hour and half after low tide, the water started moving into the creeks, clear water I might add, and so did the fish. For about 2 hours it was video epic conditions sight fishing to reds and not one other boat in the marsh with us. We ended up with 4 redfish, all between 22" and 24". 
Now my buddy is ready for his first skiff.


----------



## mfdevin

more fatties on dock lights. Turned the sage smallmouth into a tyco toy 😂. Broke off on a bigger fish, and my buddy got 3. Seems he had a clear advantage with a 9ft rod … go figure


----------



## Megalops

Read em and weep fellas! That there is a wild caught rainbow in Jone’s Gap SC caught on a tenkara rod. Fly was so small it took me 8 minutes to thread the tippet thru the eye. Lol.


----------



## Skram

Took my buddy Drew and Pro Skateboarder David Gravette to film an episode of his Fishing for Tattoos YouTube show. They wanted to come down here to film so we could put Dave on his first Redfish. Had some terrible winds but we ended up scoring some Bullreds night and day. Even put them on some south Alabama Stripers (not in video). Check out the episode below. I also went up to Arkansas and filmed an episode where I trout fish for the first time and roll a dice to decide what fish to get tattooed. That should be out soon.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Megalops said:


> View attachment 224423
> 
> View attachment 224422
> 
> Read em and weep fellas! That there is a wild caught rainbow in Jone’s Gap SC caught on a tenkara rod. Fly was so small it took me 8 minutes to thread the tippet thru the eye. Lol.


You must have young eyes.


----------



## mfdevin

Skram said:


> Took my buddy Drew and Pro Skateboarder David Gravette to film an episode of his Fishing for Tattoos YouTube show. They wanted to come down here to film so we could put Dave on his first Redfish. Had some terrible winds but we ended up scoring some Bullreds night and day. Even put them on some south Alabama Stripers (not in video). Check out the episode below. I also went up to Arkansas and filmed an episode where I trout fish for the first time and roll a dice to decide what fish to get tattooed. That should be out soon.


Bummed I missed him when he was tattooing a couple hours from me. Watched this earlier, good stuff


----------



## Backcountry 16

mfdevin said:


> Bummed I missed him when he was tattooing a couple hours from me. Watched this earlier, good stuff


Definitely some nice work for sure. Cool video as well.


----------



## sjestok

First fish on the new Shilton. A very healthy and hard pulling snook off the board this morning.


----------



## Featherbrain

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Had to go back to the well.
> 
> View attachment 173368


I know this is an older post but I’m bored and I just want to say the low key flex is real in this pic ⌚..well done sir


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Featherbrain said:


> I know this is an older post but I’m bored and I just want to say the low key flex is real in this pic ⌚..well done sir


Aw shucks. The big gill is the flex !! 💪💪


----------



## ncfly07

Got a few of these from the kayak this morning.


----------



## Snagly




----------



## BigEasy

Trip to the Louisiana marsh last week


----------



## Capt_Jear

I haven’t personally touched a fish in quite a while, but here’s a good one my client got this week. Hopefully I’ll get out to harass some fish before Christmas.


----------



## Padre

Capt_Jear said:


> View attachment 225769
> 
> I haven’t personally touched a fish in quite a while, but here’s a good one my client got this week. Hopefully I’ll get out to harass some fish before Christmas.


That counts too.


----------



## Renegade

Male Broom Tail Wrasse from the islands off the coast of Oman in the Arabian Sea. This thing was tailing in the rocks and did a backflip to eat my crab fly. 

I fished the Notus Temptress with No Boundaries.


----------



## Renegade




----------



## Renegade

An Arabian Cigar Wrasse


----------



## mfdevin

Have not had any time to fish between work and the holidays, managed to make it into a little spot by my house where these guys are usually hanging around. Caught 2 in 3 casts and decided that was good enough 👍🏽


----------



## Outearly

Galveston red at sunset-


----------



## Renegade

2 Bar Bream.

The Arabian version of a sheephead.


----------



## Tripletail

Renegade said:


> 2 Bar Bream.
> 
> The Arabian version of a sheephead.
> View attachment 226267


Cool! Looks like a whitebone porgy, we call ‘em white snapper here in Alabama. By catch while red snapper fishing here. Sheepshead are also in the porgy family


----------



## Padre

So I had a buddy drive 13 hours from frigid Ohio to get 2 days of fishing in. So we drove over to Louisiana on Thursday, the day after all the storms and tornadoes. Thursday called for high winds but when you only have 2 days, we fished anyway. Friday lightened up after about noon and was beautiful but the marsh we still stirred up so the visibility wasn't the best. It was his 1st trip to the marsh and he got 3 reds, one about 24" and one over 30" and a rat. I gave him some poling lessons so I managed to break my new 7wt rod in with a 26" red. Still fun and just makes us want to go back for more.


----------



## Featherbrain

Padre said:


> So I had a buddy drive 13 hours from frigid Ohio to get 2 days of fishing in. So we drove over to Louisiana on Thursday, the day after all the storms and tornadoes. Thursday called for high winds but when you only have 2 days, we fished anyway. Friday lightened up after about noon and was beautiful but the marsh we still stirred up so the visibility wasn't the best. It was his 1st trip to the marsh and he got 3 reds, one about 24" and one over 30" and a rat. I gave him some poling lessons so I managed to break my new 7wt rod in with a 26" red. Still fun and just makes us want to go back for more.
> View attachment 226338
> View attachment 226339
> View attachment 226340
> View attachment 226341
> View attachment 226342
> View attachment 226343
> View attachment 226344


Awesome job! That’s what it’s all about right there!


----------



## maismo12

It’s Redfish time in Tampa Bay. Ended up with a few over the last few trips. Put in a lot of time to figure out how to feed the notorious TB Redfish, but things are coming together for this upcoming winter.


----------



## mfdevin

we lost count, but I know it was well over 20 fish that came in the boat last night. Cold, windy, and raining, and one of the best nights of redfishing I’ve ever had


----------



## Thtguyrobb

First red this morning on a fly i tied myself and a rod i built myself!! Been tying forever, but first rod that I’ve truly built myself from the ground up


----------



## Oncorhynchus

Thtguyrobb said:


> First red this morning on a fly i tied myself and a rod i built myself!! Been tying forever, but first rod that I’ve truly built myself from the ground up


Looks great, tell us more! More pictures of the rod would be awesome too!


----------



## Featherbrain

Oncorhynchus said:


> Looks great, tell us more! More pictures of the rod would be awesome too!


I agree! I’m really interested in building one myself here in the near future but right now don’t know much about it at all.


----------



## Thtguyrobb

Oncorhynchus said:


> Looks great, tell us more! More pictures of the rod would be awesome too!


It’s one of the MHX Native Fly rod blanks from Mudhole. I used a CRB reel seat, cork grip, and then the CRB single foot fly guides. 
The stripper guides are from a place called proof fly fishing, they are low profile strippers that i wrapped on backwards like T&T rods do sometimes. Its a nice fast action rod, but it needs a line thats closer to the AFTA standard


----------



## Thtguyrobb

The rod is bonefish gray, and i did the wraps in gray as well so when they were epoxied they took on a darker color for contrast.
I’ll post some pics of that tomorrow, don’t have the rod on me at the moment!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I spent the week before Christmas Permit fishing in Punta Allen, Mexico. Permit (and sun) were pretty scarce the first part of the week, so we made due with baby poons and snook in the mangroves. The sun finally came out Wednesday, and the Permit got a little easier to find but not any easier to catch. Thursday was my last fishing day, and the morning was pretty socked in with clouds, so we hung pretty close to a spot where we had found fish the day before and played with the baby Tarpon until the clouds burned off. I jumped off a couple fish and got one to the boat and snapped a picture thinking it might be my only fish of the day.








Once the sun came out we moved to the deeper water where we had found the schools the day before, but there was nobody home that day, so we tried out a few other spots. Just after lunch I hooked a little lerner's permit out of a school, but it came off close to the boat and I thought I'd missed my shot for the trip. Around 2:00 we tried the guide's last, best spot and found a school riding high. I made the best, longest, upwind cast of my life and the fish gods rewarded me with a solid eat. Had some drama with the sealed drag failing on my reel, but that's a story for another thread (I had to fight the fish to the boat by hand...like a little rainbow trout) 









I wasn't even thinking about a Grand Slam, but when we got the Permit to hand my guide said "Hey, all you need is a Bonefish!" and it registered that I already had the Tarpon so we made a short run to an oceanside flat on the south end of Ascension Bay. Honestly, it took longer to rig a bonefish rod than it took to find and hook the bone. After a few pics and hugs and high fives all around, we cracked a couple Dos XXs and headed for the lodge and a little ceviche. 









Got up Friday morning and began what was to become a 3 day adventure getting home, thanks to our friends at Southwest Airlines. Big thanks to American Airlines for finally getting me home 3 days later. Now I have Covid. 
Fin.


----------



## Padre

Tx_Whipray said:


> I spent the week before Christmas Permit fishing in Punta Allen, Mexico. Permit (and sun) were pretty scarce the first part of the week, so we made due with baby poons and snook in the mangroves. The sun finally came out Wednesday, and the Permit got a little easier to find but not any easier to catch. Thursday was my last fishing day, and the morning was pretty socked in with clouds, so we hung pretty close to a spot where we had found fish the day before and played with the baby Tarpon until the clouds burned off. I jumped off a couple fish and got one to the boat and snapped a picture thinking it might be my only fish of the day.
> View attachment 227088
> 
> Once the sun came out we moved to the deeper water where we had found the schools the day before, but there was nobody home that day, so we tried out a few other spots. Just after lunch I hooked a little lerner's permit out of a school, but it came off close to the boat and I thought I'd missed my shot for the trip. Around 2:00 we tried the guide's last, best spot and found a school riding high. I made the best, longest, upwind cast of my life and the fish gods rewarded me with a solid eat. Had some drama with the sealed drag failing on my reel, but that's a story for another thread (I had to fight the fish to the boat by hand...like a little rainbow trout)
> View attachment 227089
> 
> 
> I wasn't even thinking about a Grand Slam, but when we got the Permit to hand my guide said "Hey, all you need is a Bonefish!" and it registered that I already had the Tarpon so we made a short run to an oceanside flat on the south end of Ascension Bay. Honestly, it took longer to rig a bonefish rod than it took to find and hook the bone. After a few pics and hugs and high fives all around, we cracked a couple Dos XXs and headed for the lodge and a little ceviche.
> View attachment 227090
> 
> 
> Got up Friday morning and began what was to become a 3 day adventure getting home, thanks to our friends at Southwest Airlines. Big thanks to American Airlines for finally getting me home 3 days later. Now I have Covid.
> Fin.


Looked like a great trip. Way to make it work when the conditions didn't. In my book, a slam is worth the Covid.


----------



## redchaser

Put my brothers on some little punes this week. We'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Mikes326

Tx_Whipray said:


> I spent the week before Christmas Permit fishing in Punta Allen, Mexico. Permit (and sun) were pretty scarce the first part of the week, so we made due with baby poons and snook in the mangroves. The sun finally came out Wednesday, and the Permit got a little easier to find but not any easier to catch. Thursday was my last fishing day, and the morning was pretty socked in with clouds, so we hung pretty close to a spot where we had found fish the day before and played with the baby Tarpon until the clouds burned off. I jumped off a couple fish and got one to the boat and snapped a picture thinking it might be my only fish of the day.
> View attachment 227088
> 
> Once the sun came out we moved to the deeper water where we had found the schools the day before, but there was nobody home that day, so we tried out a few other spots. Just after lunch I hooked a little lerner's permit out of a school, but it came off close to the boat and I thought I'd missed my shot for the trip. Around 2:00 we tried the guide's last, best spot and found a school riding high. I made the best, longest, upwind cast of my life and the fish gods rewarded me with a solid eat. Had some drama with the sealed drag failing on my reel, but that's a story for another thread (I had to fight the fish to the boat by hand...like a little rainbow trout)
> View attachment 227089
> 
> 
> I wasn't even thinking about a Grand Slam, but when we got the Permit to hand my guide said "Hey, all you need is a Bonefish!" and it registered that I already had the Tarpon so we made a short run to an oceanside flat on the south end of Ascension Bay. Honestly, it took longer to rig a bonefish rod than it took to find and hook the bone. After a few pics and hugs and high fives all around, we cracked a couple Dos XXs and headed for the lodge and a little ceviche.
> View attachment 227090
> 
> 
> Got up Friday morning and began what was to become a 3 day adventure getting home, thanks to our friends at Southwest Airlines. Big thanks to American Airlines for finally getting me home 3 days later. Now I have Covid.
> Fin.


Thanks for sharing, and congrats on an awesome accomplishment. Way to pull it out on the last day! Would love to hear more on what you found with your sealed drag.


----------



## redchaser

Took my brothers out yesterday for one last day of fishing before they head back to Colorado. Found several huge schools of 29-32 inch redfish pushing mullet into a small bay. Dense fog all day meant poor visibility but we just followed the mullet and stayed on the fish. Lots of doubles and triples even put on poppers and played with them on top. It was a great day.


----------



## Terry




----------

